# Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2009



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 13:59)

Grande avanço do ECMWF entalou-o o AA   vamos ver se o GFS acompanha 
a mudança de padrão começa a torna-se evidente


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2009 às 14:04)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Pois realmente o cenário não tem nada a ver .... 
muito mais interessante o ECM !!

O GFS para já não está nada interessante, nem a >300 h mostra nada de jeito !!
A ver se este se cola ao ECM !!


----------



## godzila (29 Out 2009 às 17:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*











ai ai...

era mesmo bom não era!!?
o pior é que até lá devem tirar tudo.


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 17:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> ai ai...
> 
> era mesmo bom não era!!?
> o pior é que até lá devem tirar tudo.



Isso é tipo sair ou não o euromilhões  não liguem muito a modelos acima das 90h


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2009 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Hum .... vamos ver onde e como  é que isto acaba????


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (29 Out 2009 às 19:28)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois realmente o cenário não tem nada a ver ....
> 
> A ver se este se cola ao ECM !!



Costuma acontecer com alguma frequencia!

Penso ser caso para dizer "Bem vindo Outono!"






Previsão AEMET:

*DIAS 5, 6 Y 7 (JUEVES, VIERNES Y SABADO)*
TENDENCIA A MANTENERSE LA INESTABILIDAD EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR
CON ALTA PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES QUE PODRIAN AFECTAR DE
MANERA MAS DISPERSA AL RESTO DE LA PENINSULA Y A BALEARES, SIENDO
MENOR LA PROBABILIDAD CUANTO MAS HACIA SUR Y HACIA EL AREA
MEDITERRANEA, DONDE SERAN POCO PROBABLES. *ES PROBABLE QUE LA COTA
DE NIEVE DESCIENDA EN EL NORTE PENINSULAR HASTA ALREDEDOR DE 1000
M.* EN CANARIAS TENDENCIA A UN AUMENTO DE LA INESTABILIDAD CON
PROBABILIDAD DE PRECIPITACIONES DEBILES O MODERADAS.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Out 2009 às 20:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Infelizmente foi ao contrário ..... o ECM é que colou ao GFS, pelo menos nesta run !!

Certo ... certo é que a temperatura vai descer a partir de 3/4ª !!
Os modelos estão algo estranhos ...


----------



## cova beira (29 Out 2009 às 20:31)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



spiritmind disse:


> Isso é tipo sair ou não o euromilhões  não liguem muito a modelos acima das 90h



nao me parece assim tao improvavel as condicoes vao estar favoraveis basta que nenhuma depressao vinda da terra nova rompa o bloqueio que parece estar a querer formar


----------



## rozzo (29 Out 2009 às 20:32)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Não acho que estejam estranhos.. Acho que estão como sempre nestas alturas de AA persistente a dar sinal de alteração de padrão, sempre cedo de mais!
Ou seja.. Vai sempre de dia para dia adiando.. E cada vez que aparece uma frente mais activa, vai sendo cortada até ao evento..
Eventualmente a mudança em cheio há de chegar (espera-se!)!

Seja como for, são cartas bastante variáveis é verdade.. Mas sempre serão assim quando estamos perto de uma zona fronteira de transição entre altas e baixas pressões.. Numas corridas ou modelos sai mais a Norte, noutras mais a Sul..
É mesmo assim! 

Infelizmente, e espero estar enganado, penso que ainda penaremos mais algum tempo..
Pelo menos que uma ou outra frente em perda deixe alguma chuva ainda assim (claro mais a Norte), e que vá entrando algum frio, com a (mais a tender para o confirmado) mudança para fluxos mais de Norte..

Agora de depressões cavadas nas nossas redondezas.. Não me parece nada que esteja para breve...


----------



## ACalado (29 Out 2009 às 20:35)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



cova beira disse:


> nao me parece assim tao improvavel as condicoes vao estar favoraveis basta que nenhuma depressao vinda da terra nova rompa o bloqueio que parece estar a querer formar



Sim mas mas ver modelos as 360h é uma coisa utópica ver sim para ver uma tendência no padrão atmosférico agora toma-los como uma coisa certa nunca 
 aposto que na próxima run vai retirar aquela entrada de Norte


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2009 às 21:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



rozzo disse:


> Não acho que estejam estranhos.. Acho que estão como sempre nestas alturas de AA persistente a dar sinal de alteração de padrão, sempre cedo de mais!
> Ou seja.. Vai sempre de dia para dia adiando.. E cada vez que aparece uma frente mais activa, vai sendo cortada até ao evento..
> Eventualmente a mudança em cheio há de chegar (espera-se!)!
> 
> ...



Nem mais!! o que está para já confirmado é uma descida acusada tas temperaturas logo a partir de Segunda isso é certo! Vão ficar bem mais frescas as máximas não tanto as mínimas devido a nebulosidade mas nos dias em que estiver céu limpo já vai fazer frio  quanto a chuvas elas vão cair logo a partir do inicio da semana de norte a sul mas em quantidade muito pequenas para aquilo que precisamos!! A começar no Norte no Domingo e depois a partir de terça um pouco de norte a sul mas lá está, pouca


----------



## Aristocrata (29 Out 2009 às 22:06)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



miguel disse:


> ...quanto a chuvas elas vão cair logo a partir do inicio da semana de norte a sul mas em quantidade muito pequenas para aquilo que precisamos!! A começar no Norte no Domingo e depois a partir de terça um pouco de norte a sul mas lá está, pouca




Parece que o IM anda a estragar as nossas previsões: começa já amanhã no Minho...

" Previsão para 6ª Feira, 30 de Outubro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado, em especial por nuvens altas.
Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco no Minho a partir da tarde."


Para as restantes regiões a norte do Tejo a partir de Domingo e no resto da próxima semana veremos.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2009 às 22:08)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Aristocrata disse:


> Parece que o IM anda a estragar as nossas previsões: começa já amanhã no Minho...
> 
> " Previsão para 6ª Feira, 30 de Outubro de 2009
> 
> ...



Sim esperemos que sim o GFS também vê essa chuva fraca para o Minho tanto amanha como Sábado mas que se veja é mais domingo


----------



## godzila (30 Out 2009 às 10:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> ai ai...
> 
> era mesmo bom não era!!?
> o pior é que até lá devem tirar tudo.













isto é mesmo para rir


----------



## Snifa (30 Out 2009 às 11:01)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> isto é mesmo para rir



Não, para "rir" é o facto de acreditarem em modelos a 300 horas...

isto que acontece é perfeitamente normal a esta distância..

porque não se concentram nos modelos até 100/150 horas apenas?


Em relação aos próximos dias penso que estará mais ou menos garantido a "mudança de padrão" para alguma chuva ( sem grandes intensidades e sobertudo no Norte e Centro ) e  uma descida das temperaturas...mas até lá ainda vai sofrer ajustes...


----------



## vitamos (30 Out 2009 às 11:07)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> isto é mesmo para rir



Tal como já foi dito, em modelação isto é algo absolutamente normal para previsões a longo prazo...

É normal por exemplo vermos os chamados ensembles com 20 membros de um modelo... Nos primeiros dias eles são concordantes mas depois cada um deles "escolhe o seu caminho" um percurso que depende de muitas variáveis. 
Vejamos um exemplo que pode explicar isto bem:

A figura seguinte mostra os membros do GFS, para geopotencial a 500hPa, estando representadas as iso's 516, 552 e 576 gpdam a *24h*:





Perfeitinho, concordância quase total! Um mimo...


Agora pensemos uma coisa... Qual será a concordância num prazo próximo do que referes (*336h*)?
É esta:




Ora aqui está um diagrama digno de um Picasso, mas que meteorologicamente é digno do caixote de lixo mais próximo... 

Agora penso ser mais claro o problema dos modelos a muitas horas...


----------



## stormy (30 Out 2009 às 11:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

GFS 06z:
calor e elevada hr até domingo, fresco e chuva fraca a moderada com algum vento , ate 6f e tempo seco e fresco aquecendo gradualmente apartir de sabado....


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 13:53)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Concordo perfeitamente, é absolutamento normal as runs irem variando de run para run, principalmente vendo previsões a 300 horas, bem como é normal eles colocarem AA em cima de nós a essa distância e calhar-nos sempre com ele de cima !!
Senão vejamos há uns 15 dias, o padrão dominante da saída de dados do ECM e GFS era hoje estar com AA em cima, bem como estar calor, isto prai em 80% das saidas de dados de geradas.
Da data de hoje acontece exactamente o mesmo, sendo que o AA é o predominante no longo prazo, com alguma excepção, e todos os dias vamos dizendo o mesmo... NAO vALE PENA VER PREVISÕES A LONGO PRAZO .. e acho que vamos dizendo o mesmo desde Setembro !!
Pois bem hoje estamos com mais um dia em cima e vamos dizendo o mesmo, e vamos ver por quanto tempo mais vamos dizendo o mesmo !!

Esperemos que não tenhamos que dizer o mesmo por muito mais tempo !!
Previsões sazonais ... tudo muito confuso, já falei sobre isso no tópico em questão, mas só vos digo uma coisa ... isto cada vez agrada-me menos.
Espero dizer o contrário dentro de 10 a 15 dias


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2009 às 14:00)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> isto é mesmo para rir



Não tinha dito  não é para rir, modelos a 360h o que esperavam 

coisas mais concretas 

o GFS acordou e acompanhou o ECMWF, por fim vamos ter um pouco de Outono, já ia não


----------



## N_Fig (30 Out 2009 às 17:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



vitamos disse:


> Tal como já foi dito, em modelação isto é algo absolutamente normal para previsões a longo prazo...
> 
> É normal por exemplo vermos os chamados ensembles com 20 membros de um modelo... Nos primeiros dias eles são concordantes mas depois cada um deles "escolhe o seu caminho" um percurso que depende de muitas variáveis.
> Vejamos um exemplo que pode explicar isto bem:
> ...




Já sabia que a diferença era grande, mas esse dá realmente vontade de perguntar porque é que há gente que ainda acredita nessas previsões...


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 18:40)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Se fossim assim nem valia a pena usarmos este tópico, usavamos o Seguimento sul, norte, centro .... 
E viamos o que caia do céu, ou então fazia como os antigos faziam, para saber qual o tempo dos proximos dias.... ao sol posto via-se se aparecia a cor vermelha quando este se põe (sinal de sol no dia seguinte), ou se no dia presente aparecia ao circulo á volta do sol (sinal de arco iris algures, creio eu .. logo sinal de chuva no dia seguinte) !!
É verdade que quanto mais tempo passa menor será a fiabilidade ... mas temos que saber lidar com isso !!
Um fortissimo NAO + ....
Além disso nós como doidos pelo tempo, sabemos ler os sinais que nos são apresentados e neste momento os sinais dizem-me !!

Alle AA Allé, AA Allé Allé ... ninguém para o AA Alle, Alle ... ninguém o AA Alle Alle


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Out 2009 às 20:03)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Se fossim assim nem valia a pena usarmos este tópico, usavamos o Seguimento sul, norte, centro ....
> E viamos o que caia do céu, ou então fazia como os antigos faziam, para saber qual o tempo dos proximos dias.... ao sol posto via-se se aparecia a cor vermelha quando este se põe (sinal de sol no dia seguinte), ou se no dia presente aparecia ao circulo á volta do sol (sinal de arco iris algures, creio eu .. logo sinal de chuva no dia seguinte) !!
> É verdade que quanto mais tempo passa menor será a fiabilidade ... mas temos que saber lidar com isso !!
> Um fortissimo NAO + ....
> ...



Neste site, http://www.wxmaps.org/pix/prec4.html vejam como o GFS goza com os algarvios, fantástico, até faz um círculo , este ano se continua assim, vai ser bem pior que a seca 2004/2005. Ao menos em Outubro de 2004 havia ervas coisa que não existe este ano. Ainda dizem não vejam os modelos a mais de 300 horas eles acertam que nem cerejas, davam AA e claro temos AA e vamos continuar com AA. O pai natal este ano vem de camelo e não de renas.


----------



## godzila (30 Out 2009 às 20:16)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Não á erva ???
Bem aqui há e se querem que diga até cogumelos há e aos montes 
Eu já papei alguns mas só dos bons que á aqui ums quantos que só os comia a primeira vez 
Quanto aos modelos a longo prazo eu já tenho tido sorte com eles, para falar verdade esta é primeira vez que eu vejo uma mudança tão abrupta.


----------



## psm (30 Out 2009 às 20:50)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



godzila disse:


> Quanto aos modelos a longo prazo eu já tenho tido sorte com eles, para falar verdade esta é primeira vez que eu vejo uma mudança tão abrupta.





Pois mas é irrealista pôr previsões a mais de 144 horas, e quantas vezes os modelos mudam de uma saida para outra saida!!

Por isso a proxima vez(já houve discussões anteriores, neste mesmo topico) coloca até 180 horas eeeeee....


----------



## Mjhb (30 Out 2009 às 21:46)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*







Se fosse assim...


----------



## cardu (30 Out 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

mas queriam neve como o outono inverno passado???
estamos em Portugal..... isto não é a Russia


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 22:33)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Pois eu acho que os modelos até ao momento estão muito certinhos ... colocam AA em fila indiana até dia 15 Novembro !!
Mesmo o frio e a possivel chuva prevista na proxima semana ... basta um pequeno "sopro" do AA e "Deja Vu" !!

Mas isto vai mudar ... não sei quando, mas vai mudar !!


----------



## ACalado (30 Out 2009 às 22:36)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



cardu disse:


> mas queriam neve como o outono inverno passado???
> estamos em Portugal..... isto não é a Russia



Pois não de facto não estamos na Rússia mas também não estamos no Brazil ou em algum país tropical  pede-se um meio termo para já chuva com temperaturas de Outono


----------



## miguel (30 Out 2009 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Pois eu acho que os modelos até ao momento estão muito certinhos ... colocam AA em fila indiana até dia 15 Novembro !!
> *Mesmo o frio e a possivel chuva prevista na proxima semana ... basta um pequeno "sopro" do AA e "Deja Vu" !!*
> 
> Mas isto vai mudar ... não sei quando, mas vai mudar !!



Não queiras ver o que não está lá nem vai acontecer...a chuva e o frio para a semana já ninguém o tira pode não chover ai mas em 90% do pais chove se bem que não seja em grande quantidade! mas ai também deve chover alguma coisa...para já é o Norte Domingo que vai tirar a barriga das misérias...a partir de segunda vem o tempo fresco e mesmo frio para o fim da semana


----------



## Aurélio (30 Out 2009 às 22:58)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



miguel disse:


> Não queiras ver o que não está lá nem vai acontecer...a chuva e o frio para a semana já ninguém o tira pode não chover ai mas em 90% do pais chove se bem que não seja em grande quantidade! mas ai também deve chover alguma coisa...para já é o Norte Domingo que vai tirar a barriga das misérias...a partir de segunda vem o tempo fresco e mesmo frio para o fim da semana



Não .. não ... não foi isso que eu disse, eu disse :" Basta um pequeno sopro do AA", logo não pode estar lá !!
Fiz apenas referencia á corrente neste momento prevista já ser ... de norte e assim ser extremamente sensivel a um pequeno empurrão do AA .... 
Claro que espero que não aconteça, mesmo que possa eventualmente não chover aqui (até porque deve chover qq coisita), ao menos chove noutro lado ... e sentir um pequeno friozito já sabia bem 
Boas noites,


----------



## Levante (31 Out 2009 às 08:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

O tempo (mais) frio é certo, a entrar a partir de domingo à noite. O GFS já não coloca precipitação para cá. O que não me surpreende nada. Chuva aqui com uma corrente estabelecida de N? Muito complicado...  
A verdade é que este é o 2º indicador de mudança definitiva de estação. Disse o mesmo após a passagem da primeira frente há 2 semanas, mas afinal ainda regressou um tempo semi-estival. Acredito que após a passagem deste fluxo de N, dificilmente virá tempo quente como agora, mesmo em condições de AA e fluxos quentes de S. 
O clima arranja sempre maneira de, mais cedo ou mais tarde, equilibrar as coisas 
Por hoje, é aproveitar o último dia de verão do ano


----------



## Aurélio (31 Out 2009 às 09:22)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

A NOAA finalmente acordou pra vida ... e reparou que afinal o MetOffice é que tem razão ... e então Janeiro é tempo de seca !!

Quando aos modelos a médio prazo, a tendencia para ser AA até ás 300h e depois qui sa alguma chuvinha !!


----------



## Mjhb (31 Out 2009 às 10:19)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Levante disse:


> O tempo (mais) frio é certo, a entrar a partir de domingo à noite. O GFS já não coloca precipitação para cá. O que não me surpreende nada. Chuva aqui com uma corrente estabelecida de N? Muito complicado...
> A verdade é que este é o 2º indicador de mudança definitiva de estação. Disse o mesmo após a passagem da primeira frente há 2 semanas, mas afinal ainda regressou um tempo semi-estival. Acredito que após a passagem deste fluxo de N, dificilmente virá tempo quente como agora, mesmo em condições de AA e fluxos quentes de S.
> O clima arranja sempre maneira de, mais cedo ou mais tarde, equilibrar as coisas
> Por hoje, é aproveitar o último dia de verão do ano



Esse frio pode trazer de novo a neve à Serra?


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2009 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Bem esta run é no mínimo assustadora tira chuva e frio  a culpa é do Aurélio e do Algarvio1980   tou a brincar


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Out 2009 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*

Chuva onde, pelo menos, até meados de Novembro vou continuar a 0 mm, isto é fantástico, chuva sempre a mais de 300 horas, portanto nunca vai chover. A descida de temperatura da máxima não será mais de 2 a 3ºC, a mínima uns 3 a 4ºC, de resto, vai continuar a temperatura acima da média. Não vale a pena comentar mais nada, porque este ano nem aos 200 mm vou chegar no fim de Outubro levo 164 mm depois o pessimista sou eu.


----------



## ACalado (31 Out 2009 às 16:10)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> A NOAA finalmente acordou pra vida ... e reparou que afinal o MetOffice é que tem razão ... e então Janeiro é tempo de seca !!
> 
> Quando aos modelos a médio prazo, a tendencia para ser AA até ás 300h e depois qui sa alguma chuvinha !!



Não é só o NOAA que precisa de acordar para a vida  ainda estamos em Outubro e já estas a dizer que Janeiro pode ser seco!!! em que bases cientificas te sustentas para dizer isso? um modelo? uma previsão sazonal? a atmosfera é uma coisa dinâmica que está sempre a mudar. Os modelos modelam essas mudanças e por vezes com erros. Quanto maior for a margem temporal maior será sempre o erro. 

Quanto ao tópico para já vamos ter alguma chuva no Domingo a noite /madrugada de Segunda embora escassa e apenas no norte e no centro o sul mais uma vez vai ficar seco! (talvez se os agoiros pararem recebam a tão merecida precipitação)


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (31 Out 2009 às 18:35)

A Norte apesar dos cortes do costume parece confirmar-se uma semana cinzenta e com alguma chuva e finalmente temperaturas de Outono!

*Chaves:*






*Lisboa:*






*Lagos:*






 Ainda não está para já a Sul!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Out 2009 às 18:46)

Pessoal não desanimem, porque para quarta-feira estão a dar alguns chuviscos, é pouco mas sempre é melhor que nada, e aliás para amanhã para o norte já é bom.


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2009 às 09:25)

Isto vai lindo vai .... ver os modelos até assusta !!
Impressionante o poder do NAO + !!
Impressionante a fila dos Anticiclones !


----------



## RMO (1 Nov 2009 às 09:49)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Outubro 2009*



Levante disse:


> O tempo (mais) frio é certo, a entrar a partir de domingo à noite. O GFS já não coloca precipitação para cá. O que não me surpreende nada. Chuva aqui com uma corrente estabelecida de N? Muito complicado...
> A verdade é que este é o 2º indicador de mudança definitiva de estação. Disse o mesmo após a passagem da primeira frente há 2 semanas, mas afinal ainda regressou um tempo semi-estival. Acredito que após a passagem deste fluxo de N, dificilmente virá tempo quente como agora, mesmo em condições de AA e fluxos quentes de S.
> O clima arranja sempre maneira de, mais cedo ou mais tarde, equilibrar as coisas
> Por hoje, é aproveitar o último dia de verão do ano



Será?? Eu pensei que a mudança seria definitiva naquela semana de Outubro em que houve um quebra +/- acentuada das temperaturas mas logo a seguir voltaram aos 24ºC, 25ºC.  O IM dá para amanhã um máxima de 18ºC mas depois já vejo dias com máximas de 21ºC previstas pelos modelos numéricos (apesar das mínimas descerem consideravelmente)... Mas espero que não!!


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2009 às 10:08)

Se parece garantido que nos proximos dias continuaremos com este estado de tempo e que os modelos vanham prevendo tempo de AA em cima de nós, tenho que retirar uma conclusão espectacular disto tudo;

- Ou todos os modelos de previsão sazonal (neste mês) vão falhar todos sem excepção para este mês de Novembro, ou então na segunda metade do mês teremos uma alteração mesmo brutal do estado do tempo;
- Se nesta altura parece altamente improvável que tal aconteça, dados as previsões dos modelos, olhando para anos anteriores, muitos deles anos chuvosos, mostraram um estado do tempo muito identico ao que está previsto para esta quinzena, sendo que este se trata efectivamene do Verão de S. Martinho isto apesar de não termos saído nunca do Verão sazonal;

Eu ainda acredito que essa mudança possa acontecer ... porque isto terá que mudar um dia; 
Acredito que essa mudança acontecerá lá pro dia 18, em que as altas pressões deslocam-se para Norte ou Nordeste, fazendo descer o Jet (se ainda isso existe) para latitudes mais baixas !!
E depois doraria até finais de Dezembro 

Hoje parece que estou com uma imaginação muito fértil, mas é verdade que já descobri inumeros anos chuvosos em que as coisas passaram-se assim !!

Janeiro e Fevereiro é que estão muito piores infelizmente para Já, mas pode ser que mude ....
Se as altas pressões se confirmarem-se como estão previstas para o Inverno, e se o Jet resolver aparecer este ano, será possivel ainda qualquer coisinha ....
Fico mais descansado com elas a Norte do que a sul !!

Mas isto já é ser futurista ..... !!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 12:08)

Eu pensei que a Feira Popular tinha acabado, logo não haveria montanhas russas  mas afinal ainda as há, as temperaturas vão estar bonitas nos próximos dias, viva instabilidade de iso's já que mais nada.


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Nov 2009 às 13:43)

O que eu sei é que vamos ter algum vento de norte para refrescar o ambiente que anda tudo muito quente 

AA ? prefiro não falar dele, se não ainda dou em maluco.


----------



## Levante (1 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

Desejos e pessimismos de lado, o certo é que a partir desta noite entra o fluxo de N que vai baixar as temperaturas e colocá-las dentro de valores normais para a época. Assim vai ser durante toda a semana, e a tendência a partir de sábado é para que entre novo fluxo de levante, mas aqui já é especular. Estes dias por aqui serão caracterizados por baixa humidade, ventos N até de manha, com tendencia para W durante a tarde. Temperaturas aponto para minimas de 13-16ºC e máximas de 21-24ºC. Chuva parece-me uma utopia.
Esta é a realidade (boa ou má), mas já constitui um mudança e "alívio" neste padrão estival. Pelo menos podemos dizer adeus aos dias (como HOJE ) em que Faro-Aeroporto marca 29ºC e Tavira ultrapassa os 30ºC e atinge minimas tropicais (ontem). E falhas de 5ºC na previsão do IM tornam-se cada vez menos prováveis...


----------



## Aurélio (1 Nov 2009 às 18:08)

Se nós aqui vamos ter provavelmente até ao dia 15 Novembro mais dia menos dia, muito provavelmente muito sol ... os italianos e os gregos vão ter um festival de depressões que causar muito mau tempo naquelas regiões como esteve sempre previsto pelas previsões sazonais !!

aqui o tempo mudará quando o AA se deslocar mais para norte, ou quando outro anti-ciclone ir parar para a Europa Central ou Reino Unido !!


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2009 às 09:35)

Olá bom dia !!

Como estão?? Já se constiparam com a descida brutal das temperaturas aí no Norte ?
Eu esta manhã já vesti uma camisinha e tenho estado a evitar a forte nortada que começou hoje e que se vai manter nos próximos dias ... devido ao nosso vizinho AA !!

No que respeita dos modelos não existe nada de novo a acrescentar!! 
Vamos ser influenciados até áquilo que os modelos alcançam (240h no ECM) e 380h no GFS, por um AA localizado na posição original!! Este  juntamente com um conjunto de depressões que atravessarão a Europa no sentido NW - SE, irá provocar uma corrente de N/NW que arrefecará o território com uma descida de temperatura no dia de hoje da ordem dos 10º em alguns locais.
A interacção entre o AA e a depressão no Mediterrâneo provocará chuvas fracas a moderadas no Norte e de forma geral no sol no sul do país por estar mais sobre a influência do AA !!

Esta situação encontra-se prevista que perdure até ao dia 15 Novembro, devendo-se contudo manter a situação de chuva a Norte ao longo de todo este tempo.
Isto deve-se a uma clara situação de NAO+, que vai provocar nas latitudes mais a norte uma forte corrente de Oeste que vem desde o Canadá, atravessa a Europa Central até chegar á Grécia.
Os paises mais a leste e sobretudo a norte estarão sobre a influência de um Anticlone, sendo este o provável responsável pelas depressões se dirigirem para a Itália e a Grécia !!

Esta é a minha análise dos modelos, uma análise simples, clara e objectiva daquilo que os modelos nos reservam, sendo esta análise para o GFS como para o ECMWF !!

Obrigado, e um muito bom dia !!


----------



## vitamos (2 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

Nota preliminar: *Este post não é dirigido especificamente a ninguém, é GERAL:*

Agradecia-se que discutissem os modelos de forma aberta com a  descontracção possível, sim, mas sem exageros ou picardias desnecessárias!

- Ver modelos a 6h, 24h, 180h ou 360h e discuti-los neste tópico é *PERMITIDO*! Agradece-se apenas que estes sejam contextualizados na sua relevância e que seja ressalvado o porquê de se fazer menção a eles!

- Já enjoa e repito, ENJOA o clima de picardias, ataques e vitimizações. Evitem por favor o "este disse", "alguns dizem". Falem directamente com alguém citando frases e comentando dentro do enquadramento do tópico. Considerações pessoais releguem-nas para mensagens privadas. Procurem ao máximo manter a discussão "on-topic". Manter a conversa "on-topic" não significa que não possam discutir salutar e descontraidamente... Mas implica ter sentido de responsabilidade e procurar ser correcto dentro das normas aceitáveis para um fórum temático!

Obrigado.


----------



## Jota 21 (2 Nov 2009 às 10:30)

Realmente Faro e Tavira com 29/30º a 1 de Novembro não me parece normal. Também não parece normal não chover a sério nos próximos 15 dias. Talvez haja alguma normalidade nas temperaturas se não voltarem a ultrapassar os 20º de máxima nos próximos tempos e trouxerem algum frio á noite. 
Ontem na minha volta de BTT pela Serra de Sintra já tive uma pequena amostra do tempo normal para esta altura: chuva, nevoeiro e algum frio. Não sabe bem no corpo mas faz bem á alma 
Esperemos que as previsões evoluam para o lado certo e tragam alterações a este marasmo actual.


----------



## ACalado (2 Nov 2009 às 11:11)

vitamos disse:


> Nota preliminar: *Este post não é dirigido especificamente a ninguém, é GERAL:*
> 
> Agradecia-se que discutissem os modelos de forma aberta com a  descontracção possível, sim, mas sem exageros ou picardias desnecessárias!
> 
> ...



Acho bem  

Quanto aos modelos o AA a marcar presença com um bom fluxo de Norte/Noroeste que coloca as temperaturas nos valores reais e normais para a época  Precipitação virá mais tarde


----------



## Don Corleone (2 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Uma pessoa até já fica contente com o facto de os valores virem para o normal da epoca, este calor que abunda por todo o lado tira-nos a exigencia, hoje continua calor por aqui, 20ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (2 Nov 2009 às 20:02)

Já não se podem queixar...


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2009 às 23:15)

é verdade já não se podem queixar, já chegou o frio a todo o territorio em especial ás regiões do interior e durante a noite !!
A chuva também vai chegar ás regiões do Norte e sistema montejunto estrela onde vai prevalecer durante largo tempo, devendo fortalecer-se lá pro meio do mês !!
Para a 3ª semana parece-me que cada vez existem mais indicações de que poderá chegar ás regiões do Sul, porque o sistema depressão a Oeste do UK tende a fazer deslocar o AA !!!

Para isso é algo bastante indefinido que teremos que ir acompanhando pelos modelos !!

isto analisando os modelos!!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2009 às 01:55)

Engraçado


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 10:07)

Uma run quase perfeita do GFS, se bem que não acompanhada pelo ECM.

O GFS coloca depois das 240h um -tivo NAO, com um sistema de depressões quase perfeita para a nossa Peninsula !!
Que seja o principio da mudança !!

EDIT: Voltou a esfumar-se tudo !! (mas tendencia está lá pra o meio do mês)


----------



## ferreira5 (3 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma run quase perfeita do GFS, se bem que não acompanhada pelo ECM.
> 
> O GFS coloca depois das 240h um -tivo NAO, com um sistema de depressões quase perfeita para a nossa Peninsula !!
> Que seja o principio da mudança !!
> ...



Perfeita...depois das 240h?
Para lá do 1º painel a credibilidade é nula.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 14:29)

ferreira5 disse:


> Perfeita...depois das 240h?
> Para lá do 1º painel a credibilidade é nula.



Ferreira eu não ligo apenas ao resultado da saída existem muitos outros factores que justificam o que digo e apesar de na run das 6h, ter tirado o facto é que os ensembles são excelentes depois do dia 12 Novembro !!
Bem como o comportamento que a atmosfera começa a tomar ou achas que vamos ter sempre AA aqui, a depressão a bater na parede nas Ilhas Britanicas dado que o Anticiclone na Escandinavia está para durar !!
Algum dia o nosso AA vai ceder .... !!
Espera o AA estender-se mais na vertical e ves o que acontece !!


----------



## vitamos (3 Nov 2009 às 16:45)

Enquanto alguma indefinição ainda vai reinando e algumas janelas do médio/longo prazo se parecem querer abrir, fica para já uma nota curiosa:





Fonte:wxmaps.org


E ainda há poucos dias estávamos com anomalias positivas...


----------



## AnDré (3 Nov 2009 às 18:19)

Ainda assim, o que mais me espanta é a quantidade de precipitação que está prevista cair nos próximos dias, um pouco por toda a Europa.
Até aí ficamos na cauda da Europa! 






A neve também deverá chegar em força às terras altas do Norte de Espanha. Em especial aos Picos da Europa e aos Pirenéus.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Esta saida é completamente uma desgraça, basicamente só vejo é o nosso amigo AA a bloquear tudo e mais alguma coisa até ao infinito modelistico, pegunto-me quando é que isto vai mudar.


----------



## psm (3 Nov 2009 às 18:28)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Esta saida é completamente uma desgraça, basicamente só vejo é o nosso amigo AA a bloquear tudo e mais alguma coisa até ao infinito modelistico, pegunto-me quando é que isto vai mudar.





Vou ser um pouco cientifico.

Quando toda a vorticidade desaparecer entre os paralelos 10º e 35º no Atlantico, e em Altitude, e não culpem o Anticiclone!

Quando quiserem ver o que estou a escrever vejam o mapa dos 500 hp em animação, e em especial o do ECMWF onde o que escrevo é representado por L´s, e nos 500 hp do NOGAP´s tem a vorticidade em encarnado, e reparem mais nas cartas em altitude do que as de superficie!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

psm disse:


> Vou ser um pouco cientifico.
> 
> Quando toda a vorticidade desaparecer entre os paralelos 10º e 35º no Atlantico, e em Altitude, e não culpem o Anticiclone!
> 
> Quando quiserem ver o que estou a escrever vejam o mapa dos 500 hp em animação, e em especial o do ECMWF onde o que escrevo é representado por L´s, e nos 500 hp do NOGAP´s tem a vorticidade em encarnado, e reparem mais nas cartas em altitude do que as de superficie!




OK, mas desculpa não percebi nada do que escreveste, o que quiseste dizer com isso.


----------



## psm (3 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Vou colocar o link do ECMWF dos 500 hp e repara nos L´s abaixo dos H´S na saida(efeito sandwitch) isto é de um modo geral a explicação que estou a fazer.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009110312!!!step/


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 22:06)

Concordo contigo *Psm*

Eles neste momento até podem não dar chuva ... mas digo-vos o AA a subir na vertical inicialmente e depois o anticiclone na escandinávia muito mais proxima do Reino Unido vai criar um efeito de sanduiche, e forçará mais tarde ou mais ou mais cedo as depressões a descerem para sul !!

É tudo uma questão de paciência que devagar ... devagarinho as coisas estão a compor-se !!

A questão aqui é mais saber qual a resistência que o AA dos Açores terá !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Nov 2009 às 22:27)

psm disse:


> Vou colocar o link do ECMWF dos 500 hp e repara nos L´s abaixo dos H´S na saida(efeito sandwitch) isto é de um modo geral a explicação que estou a fazer.
> 
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009110312!!!step/



Acho que percebi, quer dizer que o AA não consegue sairr desta posição devido ás depressões em volta dele que o bloqueiam, certo.


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2009 às 22:34)

Pois pode dar para os dois lados .... ou temos um anticiclone na Escandinavia mais um AA aqui entalado e não consegue mexer-se  e então ficar aqui até não aguentar mais, como pode acontecer ele subir um pouco na vertical (no seu lado mais a Oeste) e forçando as depressões a virem para sul !!
Tanto pode ser para um forte NAO + ou para um forte NAO -, porque se esse sistema de depressões descesse provalvelmente essa zona em que ele está seria tomado de assalto pelo AA !!

Tal situação poderia dar uma 3ª semana pelo menos de grande actividade !!!

Ou então o AA permanecer para a eternidade para aqui ... o que duvido imenso !!


----------



## cova beira (4 Nov 2009 às 05:07)

estranha esta insistencia do gfs em se afastar dos emsembles ao tao curto prazo







ja vi este filme uma vez e o gfs acabou mesmo por vencer vamos ver no que vai dar


----------



## kikofra (4 Nov 2009 às 10:20)

Amanha segundo o im ja cai neve acima dos 1400m


Céu geralmente muito nublado, com boas abertas na região Sul
em especial a partir da tarde.
Aguaceiros fracos, em especial nas regiões a norte do sistema
montanhoso Sintra-Estrela, que serão de neve acima dos 1400 metros,
subindo a cota ao longo do dia.
Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de noroeste, tornando-se em geral
fraco (10 a 20 km/h) a para o final do dia e soprando forte
(40 a 55 km/h) e com rajadas da ordem dos 75 km/h nas terras altas.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Neblina matinal.

ESTADO DO MAR:
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros, sendo
5 a 6,5 metros a norte do Cabo Carvoeiro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 20ºC


----------



## vitamos (4 Nov 2009 às 10:30)

kikofra disse:


> Amanha segundo o im ja cai neve acima dos 1400m



Uma previsão a ter em conta... Poderá ser a primeira queda de neve a cotas altas "quase médias". Na run do gfs 0z a cota de neve calculada na tabela de output meteopt ja rondava os 1200metros para a zona da Estrela. Ora nestas condições é possível que caia alguma neve de facto a partir da cota dada pelo im.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2009 às 10:30)

Os Ensembles continuam excelentes se mantiverem esta tendencia cada vez é mais provável uma mudança a partir do dia 13/14 Novembro apesar de não mostrarem ainda nada de jeito.
 Mas como cada vez mais existem menos saídas mostrando AA em cima de nós, isto respeitante aos 16 membros saídos da saída do GFS ás 00h, começo a ter algumas esperanças que isto mude !!
Parece-me cada vez mais provável ainda transição para NAO -tivo.

Enfim .... tudo tão longe ainda, ainda é tudo em forma de miragem !
É quase como ver um Oásis no meio do deserto !!


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 11:41)

Com a cota de neve a descer ao longo do dia, na próxima noite, é possível que a neve caía na Serra de Nogueira, bem perto de Bragança. 

Meteograma GFS meteoPT, para Bragança.
Run das 6h


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Eu cá continuo a não ver mudança nenhuma, mas se calhar não sei ver bem as coisas.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2009 às 15:26)

Quanto tempo demora o meteociel a disponibilizar 1 nova run desde q é gerada?


----------



## rogers (4 Nov 2009 às 15:31)

Alguem por favor pode postar os mapas do Jet Stream?

Obrigado.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2009 às 16:15)

rogers disse:


> Alguem por favor pode postar os mapas do Jet Stream?
> 
> Obrigado.



http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html


----------



## AnDré (4 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

Melhorou ligeiramente a previsão no que diz respeito a cotas de neve para esta noite.
O nordeste continua melhor face ao restante norte.
A precipitação é que é residual.
Talvez caiam os primeiros flocos de neve na aldeia de Montesinho. 





Na Serra da Nogueira, se chover, a neve parece ser uma certeza.


----------



## Aurélio (4 Nov 2009 às 19:26)

Previsão interessante do ECM, e desta vez muito mais interessante do que o GFS !!
Basicamente ambos os modelos estão em consenso com a proximidade de uma depressão no dia 11 de Novembro, precisamente o dia de S. Martinho !!
Na minha modesta opinião é nesse dia que o AA estará mais fraco, e por isso os proximos dias poderão depender da forma como essa depressão se aproximar de Portugal.
Caso desça mais de latitude poderá aniquilar o AA ou empurrá-lo para a Europa Central !!
Creio que esse neste momento é o dia chave, porque se não descer o AA poderá voltar a fortalecer-se novamente em cima de nós e termos mais um semana seca !!

Isto em especial no que ao sul diz respeito !


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2009 às 21:26)

Quanto tempo demora o meteociel a disponibilizar 1 nova run desde q é gerada?


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Zapiao disse:


> Quanto tempo demora o meteociel a disponibilizar 1 nova run desde q é gerada?



6 horas.


----------



## Zapiao (4 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

Mário Barros disse:


> 6 horas.


Obrigado. Há algum motivo p essa disparidade? É q sempre sao 6h d diferença p uma run com validade d 12h
EDIT: reparei q a das 18h ja saiu e só passaram 4h....


----------



## AnDré (5 Nov 2009 às 00:03)

Zapiao disse:


> Obrigado. Há algum motivo p essa disparidade? É q sempre sao 6h d diferença p uma run com validade d 12h
> EDIT: reparei q a das 18h ja saiu e só passaram 4h....



É basica e sucintamente o seguinte:

Pegando na run das 12h.

Ela é gerada a partir dos dados de observação das 12h: imagens de satélite, dados das estações meteorológicas (...), e a partir daí são elaborados todos os modelos matemáticos que se obtêm a partir dessas observações.
É um processo que ainda demora algum tempo, feito pelos chamados "super computadores".

No caso do GFS, no meteociel, a informação começa a ser disponibilizada a 3h30 depois da hora em que começa a ser gerada. Ou seja, às 15h30. E ao final de 1h, temos a série de 180h completa: às 16h30.

Isto, sempre no horário UTC.
Até porque as previsões são feitas para horas UTC.

No nosso caso, no verão, as 12h são as nossas 13h.
No inverno as nossas actuais horas correspondem às horas UTC.


----------



## frederico (5 Nov 2009 às 00:49)

Querem rir?

Eis a piada:


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 00:53)

frederico disse:


> Querem rir?



Poderá não ser algo assim tão utópico, visto que além 170h as coisas tem estado a prometer e já a atravessar para o 1º painel  por isso é esperar por a partir de dia 10/11 poderemos mesmo tê-la  mas mesmo antes ainda vai haver episódios de precipitação algo "pequenos" mas interessantes.


----------



## YuRiSsS (5 Nov 2009 às 01:20)

frederico disse:


> Querem rir?
> 
> Eis a piada:



Seria bom demais...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

Assim de repente olhando ao ECM e GFS não vejo nada aqui para  o meu cantinho !!
A minha esperança neste momento já está na semana de 20 a 27 Novembro!!

isto de estarem sempre a adiarem é cansativo ...


----------



## N_Fig (5 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

frederico disse:


> Querem rir?
> 
> Eis a piada:



ver o quÊ?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

N_Fig disse:


> ver o quÊ?



É normal que as coisas mudem de água pra vinho muito rapidamente para além das 180h 

Espera por dia 11/12 e verás uma mudança do estado de tempo, tudo aponta para isso


----------



## Vince (5 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

N_Fig disse:


> ver o quÊ?



O que o frederico colocou não era isto, era um mapa que tinha muita precipitação, sobretudo a sul, numa saída de ontem, para as 384 horas  

É o problema de se usarem hotlinks (links directos para a imagem). Mudanças destas é uma coisa que acontece constantemente, ainda para mais em saídas do longo prazo, inúteis só por si. Ao colocarem hotlinks, a mesma imagem às 384 horas ontem tinha chuva, agora tem céu limpo, amanhã pode ter um nevão e depois de amanhã um dilúvio. 

Por favor evitem essa prática, pois como agora se viu, a imagem que o frederico postou mudou radicalmente. É mau para a discussão pois as coisas ficam sem nexo e é mau para o histórico, que menos nexo terá no futuro


----------



## rogers (5 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

Mário Barros disse:


> http://squall.sfsu.edu/crws/jetstream.html



OBrigado Mário


----------



## filipept (5 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

É impressionante as mudanças que ocorrem a cada saída ainda no primeiro painel, o que acho que é normal devido á fase de transição.

Neste momento a indefinição é a palavra de ordem, ora coloca o AA dos Açores forte, ora quase o retira por completo de lá. A tendencia é para mudança.

Destacar que apartir de hoje e durante os próximos 2 meses a run paralela estará activa.


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

filipept disse:


> É impressionante as mudanças que ocorrem a cada saída ainda no primeiro painel, o que acho que é normal devido á fase de transição.
> 
> Neste momento a indefinição é a palavra de ordem, ora coloca o AA dos Açores forte, ora quase o retira por completo de lá. A tendencia é para mudança.
> 
> Destacar que apartir de hoje e durante os próximos 2 meses a run paralela estará activa.



E o mais giro é ver uma depressão de 960 mb em cima dos Açores !!
Mas é como eu dizia o dia 11/12 será decisivo  para uma eventual mudança de padrão !!


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2009 às 10:33)

saida das 06z:
até as 72h o AA permanecerá sobre os açores e o continente manter-se-há sobre uma corrente de NW em todos os niveis, frentes pouco activas cruzarao o continente deixando periodos de chuva e aguaceiros especialmente a norte do eixo sines-beja.
apos as 72h o AA enfraquece e desloca-se para SE/SSE á medida que outra frente cruza o continente e uma frente bastante activa se aproxima dos açores , por NW, essa frente criará uma ondulação do jet e uma bolsa de ar frio no seu nucleo, sendo que ás 130h é possivel o desencadear de uma ciclogenese a NW da peninsula( situiaçao no meu ver plausivel e a acompanhar) 
após as 150h recuso-me a fazer previsoes devido á grande incerteza mas parece que teremos um AA entre as canarias e os açores, um anticiclone termico na russia estendendo-se ao NE europeu, e areas de baixas pressoes sobre o atlantico e mediterraneo num cenario de NAO-
deixo aqui os mapas com animaçao do vento, SLP e precipitaçao e ondulaçao nas proximas 180h:
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=wind&starttime=
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=pressure&starttime=1257465600
http://magicseaweed.com/msw-surf-charts2.php?chart=3&res=750&type=swell&starttime=1257465600


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

Para que conste apenas em registo  uma vez que se trata de um modelo a muito longo prazo sem fiabilidade nenhuma, aqui vos deixo o cumulo da estabilidade, com uns impressionáveis 1055 mb de pressão (um anti-ciclone que podem observar na parte superior esquerda do modelo. ao pé da palavra "locale").


----------



## trepkos (6 Nov 2009 às 13:39)

Lightning disse:


> Para que conste apenas em registo  uma vez que se trata de um modelo a muito longo prazo sem fiabilidade nenhuma, aqui vos deixo o cumulo da estabilidade, com uns impressionáveis 1055 mb de pressão (um anti-ciclone que podem observar na parte superior esquerda do modelo. ao pé da palavra "locale").



Com a sorte que temos tido, não me admirava que isso a ser verdade viesse ter conosco 

Parece que finalmente os modelos começam a mostrar uma certa tendência, o bicho mau do AA parece que se quer afastar mais para oeste.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

O mais que encontrei em arquivo foi um registo de 1080 Hpa na Gronelândia, pois aquela zona é mesmo de extremos tanto pode ter prai 932 hpa ou 1080


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 14:52)

Aurélio disse:


> O mais que encontrei em arquivo foi um registo de 1080 Hpa na Gronelândia, pois aquela zona é mesmo de extremos tanto pode ter prai 932 hpa ou 1080



Sim, lá para cima o tempo tanto pode estar um inferno gelado como um paraíso frio. 

Mas de vez em quando aparecem aqueles anti-ciclones ou aquelas altas pressões frias (como está no modelo que postei mais acima). É normal essas altas pressões terem aquelas temperaturas mais baixas?

Já agora, não há estação meteorológica que aguente com 932 ou 1080 mb (pelo menos as nossas  ).


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

Lightning disse:


> Já agora, não há estação meteorológica que aguente com 932 ou 1080 mb (pelo menos as nossas  ).



Por acaso há:

Davis  - 880 a 1080 hpa
Oregon - 700 a 1050 hpa


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 15:11)

HotSpot disse:


> Por acaso há:
> 
> Davis  - 880 a 1080 hpa
> Oregon - 700 a 1050 hpa



Dscpa o off-topic, mas estás a dizer que todas as Oregon, incluindo a minha, consegue "suportar" pressões entre 700 e 1050 mb?


----------



## stormy (6 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

Lightning disse:


> Dscpa o off-topic, mas estás a dizer que todas as Oregon, incluindo a minha, consegue "suportar" pressões entre 700 e 1050 mb?



elas aguentam melhor que tu


----------



## HotSpot (6 Nov 2009 às 15:27)

Lightning disse:


> Dscpa o off-topic, mas estás a dizer que todas as Oregon, incluindo a minha, consegue "suportar" pressões entre 700 e 1050 mb?



Qual é a surpresa?  É como diz o Stormy, aguentam melhor que tu.


----------



## Lightning (6 Nov 2009 às 15:43)

HotSpot disse:


> Qual é a surpresa?  É como diz o Stormy, aguentam melhor que tu.



Lá isso é verdade... 

Para não fugir ao assunto do tópico deixo aqui uma uma breve intervenção, citando a frase do trepkos:



			
				trepkos disse:
			
		

> Parece que finalmente os modelos começam a mostrar uma certa tendência, o bicho mau do AA parece que se quer afastar mais para oeste.



Isso, caso se viesse mesmo a confirmar, iria permitir a entrada das tão desejadas depressões, respectivas superfícies frontais, enfim, trazer alguma acção... É que já me tou a passar com este AA


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 16:22)

Eu creio que neste momento estamos numa fase de transição em que impera nas nossas latitudes o AA mas que brevemente lá pro dia 15 a 22 de Novembro poderemos ter uma mudança brutal do estado do tempo, com uma forte influência do NAO que na segunda metade do mês deverá tornar-se claramente negativo !!!

Haja esperança !!

EDIT:  isto já nem vale a pena olhar a modelos a partir de 120 horas !!


----------



## miguel (6 Nov 2009 às 17:14)

O que vejo é que a próxima semana em termos meteorológicos que todos queremos está perdida  Vai continuar a pasmaceira com sol nuvens e algum dia com aguaceiros(Domingo/quarta/quinta) que mal dá para acumular alguma coisa nem as temperaturas vão ser muito baixas o litoral muito dificilmente verá as mínimas abaixo dos 10ºC principalmente o litoral centro e sul e as máximas vão andar sempre entre os 15 e os 22ºC sendo sempre mais perto dos 20ºC que outra coisa no sul...enfim iremos chegar a meio do mês que aqui é só o mais chuvoso do ano e nem vou ter 10mm acumulados muito mal vai isto, e apenas se vê mudanças maiores lá para entre os dias 15 e 20 mas que até isso não vejo garantido porque o mais certo é ir adiando até mais perto do final do mês. Isto é o que eu penso!!


----------



## vitamos (6 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

*Aviso da moderação:*

A partir deste momento, qualquer provocação não necessária e qualquer off topic ofensivo será apagado deste tópico. Todos os off topics serão permitidos desde que enquadrados na discussão global temática e dentro da salutar partilha de opiniões entre todos.

Obrigado.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2009 às 18:31)

Mas que saida esta do gfs, é uma catástrofe só mete é o nosso eterno companheiro cá em cima de nós, mas nem tudo está mau até quarta feira pode haver alguma chuvinha mas claro mais no norte e centro.


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 18:35)

É apenas uma saída não forçosamente uma tendencia ... 
Obrigado !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (6 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Aurélio disse:


> É apenas uma saída não forçosamente uma tendencia ...
> Obrigado !!




Claro, isto pode mudar tudo de momento para o outro


----------



## Mago (6 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Sim nesta ultima saída o GFS colocou o Anticiclone mais forte, começo a suspeitar que a eventual situação de Quarta Feira pode estar comprometida se as saídas continuarem a ser tão "desfavoráveis".


----------



## psm (6 Nov 2009 às 18:55)

Mago disse:


> Sim nesta ultima saída o GFS colocou o Anticiclone mais forte, começo a suspeitar que a eventual situação de Quarta Feira pode estar comprometida se as saídas continuarem a ser tão "desfavoráveis".





Não existe só o GFS!!

Há outros modelos!


----------



## Mago (6 Nov 2009 às 19:15)

psm disse:


> Não existe só o GFS!!
> 
> Há outros modelos!




Sim tens razão mas os outros entre eles o ECMWF acompanham, embora no dia 13 e 14 têm uma previsão mais favorável


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Mago disse:


> Sim tens razão mas os outros entre eles o ECMWF acompanham, embora no dia 13 e 14 têm uma previsão mais favorável



Não se pode olhar para uma saida e dizer algo do género: " Fixe vem aí tempo invernal" e na outra dizer "Afinal já não se vai passar nada" !!
Como disse o que interessa é a tendencia e será sempre importante olhar aos membros do ensemble !
Falando em outros modelos o ECM está com uma situação interessante já a partir do dia 13 .. mas mais importante do que o que preevem é o posicionamento colocado em relação ao AA (colocado mais a sudoeste) bem como o posicionamente do Anticiclone Continental que continua na Escandinávia mas mais colocado sobre o o leste do UK !!
Tal situação nestas condições cria um corredor no sentido NW -- SE, em direcção á peninsula ibérica !!


----------



## ferreira5 (6 Nov 2009 às 21:03)

Sinceramente eu acho que a tendência é aquilo que se vê, temperaturas normais para a época, alguma (pouca) precipitação no Norte e para além disso...nada mais, falarmos em tendências, penso que nesta ciência tendências não são dados adquiridos e duvido da sua real verdade e validade. Penso que o que está em causa e deverá ser analisado são os modelos dentro do prazo razoável para terem credibilidade tudo o resto infelizmente a ciência aínda não consegue prever. Por isso acho que não vale a pena continuarmos a dizer"na semana X deverá mudar", porque isso são devaneios e quem lê o Fórum por vezes acredita que isso irá acontecer!
Actualmente penso que quem tiver olhos e tiver a minima capacidade de interpretar um modelo como por ex. o GFS sabe exactamente o que vai a acontecer nos próximos 5 ou 6 dias, a partir daí nem aqueles que se julgam advinhos o conseguem fazer! Por isso acho que devia haver uma análise mais responsável quando se escreve neste tópico...é apenas a minha opinião e espero que seja respeitada!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

Vamos esperar até meio do mês se até lá não vier nada de "especial" já podem dar o ano por perdido, pelo menos na minha opinião.

Quando é a próxima tempestade de areia ?


----------



## Aurélio (6 Nov 2009 às 22:49)

Segundo a nova run do GFS nada de novo em relação ás 12h !!
Num espaço de 144 horas as previsões estão totalmente definidas, depois ninguém sabe o que se vai passar ....
Mas não é por analisar-se um modelo a mais do que 144 horas, que a análise torna-se descabida, sem sentido, despropositada ou simples futurismo !!
Análises a 48 horas qualquer um faz, desde que perceba a meterologia, mas em minha opinião analisar-se um modelo quer seja o GFS ou ECM a mais do que 144 horas é uma forma de podermos analisar o comportamento da atmosfera. 
Mas isso claro é a minha opinião e por isso *deve ser respeitada*
Neste momento a unica fiabilidade existente são 144 horas e nisso o Ferreira tem razão, do mesmo modo que tem razão que a sua opinião deve ser respeitada !

Todas as opiniões devem ser respeitadas e desde que fundamentadas tal como ele o fez (realmente ver mais do que 144 horas neste momento é impossivel quer no GFS ou ECM) tornam-se e devem ser aceitadas !!

Do mesmo modo que o Algarvio tem a dele, eu a minha, o Mario Barros a sua , e o Miguel tb a dele !!

*Devemos respeitar-nos a todos*
Não vos maço mais com psicologia !!


----------



## David sf (6 Nov 2009 às 23:59)

Concordo totalmente. Para previsões a 48 h há o tópico de Análise de Modelos e Alertas. Acho que quando não se vislumbra nada de relevante a menos de 100 horas resta discutir o que pode acontecer depois. Ou então suspende-se este tópico, porque só serviria para maldizermos anticiclones que não nos largam. Eu pessoalmente, quando estamos em períodos sem interesse meteorológico só começo a ver modelos a partir das 96 horas, uma vez que antes já está perdido. 
Quanto às previsões, a coisa está um pouco indefinida. A saída principal do GFS um autêntico desastre, com o anticiclone a cair-nos em cima ad-eternum. Mas há muita discrepância nos ensembles, mas nenhum deles tem precipitação relevante, a variação é mais na temperatura, havendo alguns que metem entradas frias e outros que metem de novo isos altas, próximas dos 15 graus. O ECM tem uma boa saída para acumular alguma precipitação, mas está muito longe no tempo. Não vejo muitas hipóteses de ocorrer alguma precipitação de jeito nesta primeira quinzena de Novembro, mas ainda nem começou o Inverno, não o vamos já dar por perdido.


----------



## ferreira5 (7 Nov 2009 às 00:19)

Sem dúvida este anticiclone já chateia, mas após fazer uma retrospectiva, penso que no ano passado a esta altura tudo era muito idêntico...e após o dia 25 tudo mudou tendo caído o maior nevão da época em Bragança no dia 28 de Novembro...se não me engano.
Por tanto há que esperar sem desesperar!
E um forte abraço branco(uma vez que sou louco por neve) para todos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2009 às 12:24)

Segundo os modelos que podemos concluir é que andam loucos, talvez chova alguma coisinha na 6ª feira cá no Algarve, depois é a incerteza e comparando a run do GFS com o ECMWF, o GFS a partir do dia 14 abre o corredor, coloca o AA no UK e isso significa corredor aberto para a chuva para nós, já o ECM mostra um dos piores cenários a 240 horas, AA forte a noroeste da PI, o que significa um bloqueio total.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2009 às 12:37)

É verdade que o run da meia-noite do GFS tinha deixado a porta aberta com a subida dos anticiclones e bifurcando o jet-stream em 2 ramos, um dos quais passaria aqui por cima de nós mas o modelos são apenas isso, modelos...
Talvez o melão só se parta no final do mês... 

Ainda assim é melhor ter tempo seco e temperaturas a condizer do que tempo de praia no inverno como tivemos há 8/10 dias atrás...


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2009 às 13:15)

Eu enquanto não vir nos mapas do ECMWF um mapa com uma depressão clara em cima de nós, não acredito em mudança profunda.. Apenas neste tipo de tempo enfadonho, com vários dias de chuva fraca/moderada para o Norte (que até é bom), e muito pouco ou nada a Sul (muito mau claro..)!

Até lá, ver a médio/longo prazo esse tipo de mapas no GFS não me dá confiança alguma..
Ainda na última saída está lá uma depressão generosa daqui uns bons dias a entrar em cheio.. 

Espero estar enganado, mas quando depois de ver isso, olho para o ECMWF e o cenário nessa data é o oposto, AA ainda mais forte sobre nós.. Vou pelo ECMWF em tendências a médio/longo prazo sem dúvida..


----------



## psm (7 Nov 2009 às 13:20)

rozzo disse:


> Espero estar enganado, mas quando depois de ver isso, olho para o ECMWF e o cenário nessa data é o oposto, AA ainda mais forte sobre nós.. Vou pelo ECMWF em tendências a médio/longo prazo sem dúvida..





Subscrevo na integra!


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

O pior ou não é o que o GFS e o ECM andam os dois loucos, porque mais vale andar os  dois loucos do que apenas 1 !!!!
Eu acho que a partir do dia 15 acaba-se este marasmo .. o que não quer forçosamente dizer muita chuva nesta semana forçosamente !!


----------



## frederico (7 Nov 2009 às 16:10)

O GFS voltou a um tira e põe incrível... mas nas últimas runs tem posto consistentemente depressões à nossa latitude, mas tem estado sempre a variar nas datas, na intensidade da precipitação e na origem das depressões...


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2009 às 16:25)

Podes crer até mesmo a 120 horas já não se está seguro no que ás previsões diz respeito ... isto não é sinal de estabilidade certamente !!

Um pequeno excerto do site do AEMET (IM de Espanha)
Dias 14 a 16
"LA INCERTIDUMBRE ES MUY GRANDE DURANTE ESTOS TRES DIAS, CON MUY
DIFERENTES ESCENARIOS. LO UNICO QUE SE PUEDE CASI DESCARTAR ES LA
SITUACION DE ESTABILIDAD GENERALIZADA." 

Isto mostra bem a dificuldade que é prespectivar os próximos tempos, depois do S. Martinho !


----------



## rozzo (7 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

Aurélio disse:


> O pior ou não é o que o GFS e o ECM andam os dois loucos, porque mais vale andar os  dois loucos do que apenas 1 !!!!
> Eu acho que a partir do dia 15 acaba-se este marasmo .. o que não quer forçosamente dizer muita chuva nesta semana forçosamente !!



Que o GFS ande instável a médio prazo concordo, é normal, e nesta situação ainda mais..

Agora que o ECWMF ande instável a médio prazo não concordo nada..
Há 2 semanas que anda tudo à espera da mudança baseada nos cenários médio prazo do GFS!
Eu tenho andado caladinho e "aborrecido" pois tenho acompanhado o ECMWF e este nunca tirou de cima ou de muito perto o AA, a não ser para coisas de raspão como as que se vão passando..
Não me lembro de nestas semanas este modelo ter dado qualquer sinal inequívoco de instabilidade generalizada.......


----------



## Zapiao (7 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

frederico disse:


> O GFS voltou a um tira e põe incrível... mas nas últimas runs tem posto consistentemente depressões à nossa latitude, mas tem estado sempre a variar nas datas, na intensidade da precipitação e na origem das depressões...



Pode indicar me o link desse GFS?


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

rozzo disse:


> Que o GFS ande instável a médio prazo concordo, é normal, e nesta situação ainda mais..
> 
> Agora que o ECWMF ande instável a médio prazo não concordo nada..
> Há 2 semanas que anda tudo à espera da mudança baseada nos cenários médio prazo do GFS!
> ...



Olá boa tarde, Rozzo 
O ECM tb está ficando instável a partir do dia 12/13, talvez não tenhas visto a saida de ontem das 12h !
Os espanhois tb dizem o mesmo (ver post anterior) a partir desse dia e creio que estes de regem pelo modelo europeu ( ou seja o ECM)
Basicamente começou a oscilar mais ontem ou antes de ontem ..  já não me lembro muito bem !!


----------



## Mago (7 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

Para Quinta Feira Próxima parece querer aparecer uma luz ao fundo do Túnel com a abençoada chuva. No entanto os Modelos andam a alterar-se tanto em cada saída, que só mesmo esperar para ver....


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

Dos vários modelos que tenho visto, aposto numa mudança lá para o dia 16 deste mês.
Ainda faltam vários dias até lá, mas parece começar a haver uma certa aproximação dos modelos para essa data.

O que de facto se nota é a volatilidade entre as saídas de cada modelo, à distância de poucas horas entre os mesmo. Isso , penso eu, é o que anda a distribuir a confusão por toda a comunidade atenta ao fenómeno da meteorologia.

Haja fé...e razão


----------



## miguel (7 Nov 2009 às 19:38)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá boa tarde, Rozzo
> O ECM tb está ficando instável a partir do dia 12/13, talvez não tenhas visto a saida de ontem das 12h !
> Os espanhois tb dizem o mesmo (ver post anterior) a partir desse dia e creio que estes de regem pelo modelo europeu ( ou seja o ECM)
> Basicamente começou a oscilar mais ontem ou antes de ontem ..  já não me lembro muito bem !!


 
A tendência do ECM neste momento até é para estabilidade e não o contrario, o GFS quanto a mim está um pouco isolado na previsão de instabilidade a partir de 13 14 e temo que vá adiar ainda bastante essa instabilidade, talvez e repito talvez por volta do dia 20 tenhamos o que estamos a espera a muito tempo...mas espero estar enganado e se concretize essa instabilidade a partir de 13 ou 14, até lá a única coisa que vejo é quinta uma frente mas ainda não estou muito convencido que essa frente vá trazer alguma chuva de jeito, e de jeito entenda-se chuva que dê para acumular bastantes mm e não apenas uma mão cheio que de pouco adianta se não for frequente.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

Pois exactamente o ECM ao contrário de ontem as runs de hoje foram uma desgraça completa colocando AA por todo o lado 
Mas o ECM não tem membros dos Ensembles ??????
Falando em Ensembles, apesar do GFS ter mostrado alguma coisa de jeito ... o facto é que os membros do Ensemble do GFS tb já estiveram muito melhores !!

Sim Miguel creio tb que ainda podem adiar a precipitação mais uns dias, creio que lá mais pro dia 20 como tu disseste é que isto mudará definitivamente.
Espero eu e esperam voçês


----------



## psm (8 Nov 2009 às 09:02)

Alguem pode ir a quem faz a modelação de modelos e dar um pouco de Litio aos individuos, pois cada saida é o oposto da outra(seja em que modelos for GFS, ECMWF) então nesta saida das(00) é completamente oposta, a da de ontem(12)!


----------



## miguel (8 Nov 2009 às 11:46)

Assim já da mais gosto de ver os dois grandes modelos ECM e GFS de acordo para uma mudança a partir de 13 ou 14  e aquele ciclogenese do ECM para dia 16 neste run é um sonho mas já um sonho algo perigoso também seria extremo de mais  vou colocar a imagem só porque dá mesmo gosto de ver


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2009 às 11:47)

Isto anda tudo doido...

Já não via uma coisa destas à meses!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (8 Nov 2009 às 12:10)

miguel disse:


> Assim já da mais gosto de ver os dois grandes modelos ECM e GFS de acordo para uma mudança a partir de 13 ou 14  e aquele ciclogenese do ECM para dia 16 neste run é um sonho mas já um sonho algo perigoso também seria extremo de mais  vou colocar a imagem só porque dá mesmo gosto de ver



Se isso acontecer vai ser um espectáculo.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2009 às 12:40)

Aurélio disse:


> Mas o ECM não tem membros dos Ensembles ??????



Claro que tem, só que não estão acessíveis, enquanto os ensembles do GFS são 20, os do ECM são 50. Penso não estar a cometer nenhuma gaffe.

Comparando a run das 00 do GFS e com a run das 00 do ECM, se ontem o ECM coloca AA hoje coloca uma ciclogénese explosiva na Galiza, uma situação muito perigosa se vier a acontecer, já o GFS a médio prazo no fim de semana 21 e 22 de Novembro coloca bastante precipitação sobre o Algarve durante 2 dias seguidos, seria bom que acontecesse, bem precisamos de uma valente chuvada. Eu sempre disse que o Novembro ia ser tempestuoso desde de Setembro que digo.


----------



## M_S (8 Nov 2009 às 13:15)

Boas a todos.
O que se sucede é que para a semana tenho um encontro na Serra do Montemuro onde ia mostrar a uns amigos estrangeiros as paisagens e o parque eólico a 1200/1300m. Porém, um amigo meu que frequenta este fórum tem me contado acerca de uma previsão para que as temperaturas para a semana desçam e venha tempo de Inverno.
Como não me contentei só com uma previsão, decidi escrever para saber o que eventualmente se pode passar.

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 13:22)

M_S disse:


> Boas a todos.
> O que se sucede é que para a semana tenho um encontro na Serra do Montemuro onde ia mostrar a uns amigos estrangeiros as paisagens e o parque eólico a 1200/1300m. Porém, um amigo meu que frequenta este fórum tem me contado acerca de uma previsão para que as temperaturas para a semana desçam e venha tempo de Inverno.
> Como não me contentei só com uma previsão, decidi escrever para saber o que eventualmente se pode passar.
> 
> Cumprimentos.



Apesar de estar tudo ainda extremamente indefinido a tendência é para que a partir do dia de S. Martinho a instabilidade aumente significativamente em especial no Norte e Centro !!
De acordo com as previsões do dia de hoje a partir do dia 12 vai aumentar a intensidade da chuva na região Norte e Centro, havendo possibilidade de fortes ventos a partir da referida data !!

É uma questão de ir acompanhando o nosso magnifico Forum ... porque está tudo muito incerto ainda !!


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 13:38)

Hum ... temos que concordar que isto está a ficar interessante e o melhor pode estar ainda pra vir !!!


----------



## M_S (8 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Aurélio disse:


> Hum ... temos que concordar que isto está a ficar interessante e o melhor pode estar ainda pra vir !!!



Vi uma imagem das cotas de neve do meu distrito para a proxima semana e a cota será baixa.

O mais interessante é o facto que pode vir um nevão?


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2009 às 15:37)

Uma mudança radical e interessante nos dois modelos agora estão em concordância para a esperada mudança de padrão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2009 às 16:02)

Pois é Alfredo ia agora mesmo colocar esse mapa! 

Temos de aguardar a confirmação desse cenário, a confirmar-se as nossas serras teriam o primeiro nevão do ano a cotas altas, ou seja acima dos 1200m ou talvez um pouco menos!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2009 às 18:40)

Não resisto! 






Isto seria um fim de semana prolongado!

Agora vamos assistir ao jogo do tira-tira-põe um pouquinho-tira-tira-põe! Ainda falta tanto!


----------



## frusko (8 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

boa noite Flaviense21 onde vais ver esses runs podes me dizer por favor


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2009 às 18:54)

frusko disse:


> boa noite Flaviense21 onde vais ver esses runs podes me dizer por favor



É uma ferramenta disponibilizada por este Forum! 

Em cima no menu: Meteogramas por localidade!


----------



## frusko (8 Nov 2009 às 19:03)

ok obrigado


----------



## Mjhb (8 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Por cá o GFS não me faz fazer outra coisa a senão pensar na semana que aí vem...

Precipitação elevada, que aumenta a cada run, temperaturas bem frias, cota de neve baixa...


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2009 às 19:45)

É uma mudança de facto interessante mas o espaço temporal é enorme vamos ver como se vão portar as próximas saídas pois agora começa o jogo do tira e põe 

Interessante a precipitação


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Temos de aguardar a confirmação desse cenário, a confirmar-se as nossas serras teriam o primeiro nevão do ano a cotas altas, ou seja acima dos 1200m ou talvez um pouco menos!



 Por aquilo que o meteograma de Chaves indica, a cota de neve seria abaixo dos 700 metros.

 Claro que para isso são necessários pelos menos dois factores: temperatura adquada e humidade a possibilitar queda de neve.

 Falta uma semana, já dá para nos animarmos.


----------



## ferreira5 (8 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Neste momento, na minha opinião o que temos de concreto é o aumento de inestabilidade e precipitação que poderá ser intensa a partir de quarta feira...esperemos que se mantenha o cenário desta última Run ou que se intensifique. Cotas de neve acho que só quando faltarem uns dois dias é que se definem, no entanto é bom ver que a moral começa a subir!


----------



## psm (8 Nov 2009 às 20:21)

Acerca da neve, o que tenho a escrever é que se o vento for de SW é para esquecer neve a cotas baixas, e será sempre(de uma forma geral) acima dos 1500 ou 1600 metros.

O ECMWF está sempre a meter a componente de SW, e o GFS em principio também o faz, e só a partir do dia 14 é que passa a NO e ai pode ser que neve acima dos 1400 m(mas não esquecer é com forte componente maritima!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (8 Nov 2009 às 21:23)

Má saída do ECMWF!

AA Gronelandês desaparece e a depressão não desce até nós, o _sonho_ desfaz-se!

Esperemos os _episódios_ seguintes!


----------



## ACalado (8 Nov 2009 às 21:32)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Má saída do ECMWF!
> 
> AA Gronelandês desaparece e a depressão não desce até nós, o _sonho_ desfaz-se!
> 
> Esperemos os _episódios_ seguintes!



Pois é normal, agora é a situação do tira põe ainda falta muito tempo vamos la ver mas penso que poderá haver alterações


----------



## N_Fig (8 Nov 2009 às 21:38)

Hã?!


----------



## filipept (8 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Olá a todos,

Já cá tinhamos falado da incerteza qu estavam os modelos e da tendencia de viragem que se começava a verificar. Para já começa a ganhar alguma concistencia a possibilidade de existirem umas "chuvadas" no nosso território e ao que tudo indica será de forma democrática (de norte a sul e ainda Madeira e Açores). 

O GFS está já bastante concistente com a sua previsão, o ECMWF está com mais resistente a querer colocar essa mudança, já o fez, no inicio da semana, apontando para uma situação bem mais severa que aponta o GFS, mas ao longo da semana foi alterando, agora parece querer voltar a colocar algo mas sem se comprometer 

Após este episódio, o GFS no médio/longo prazo continua com a jet stream a "baixas latitudes".

Aí está a batalha GFS ECMWF ao rubro, Europeu Vs Americano 

O interessante é que a animação está aí, tornando o forum mais activo e mais susceptivel a debate. Até eu que cá venho várias vezes  ao dia (always on) sinto mais a vontade de participar nestas ocasiões.


----------



## Veterano (8 Nov 2009 às 21:52)

filipept disse:


> O interessante é que a animação está aí, tornando o forum mais activo e mais susceptivel a debate. Até eu que cá venho várias vezes  ao dia (always on) sinto mais a vontade de participar nestas ocasiões.



  E o interesse deste tópico surge com mais destaque, como é óbvio, quando no horizonte se perfilam mudanças (leia-se chuva, vento, neve,etc).

 Está talvez a recomeçar a "saison".

 Que cada um de nós aporte o seu contributo, de uma forma construtiva.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Se isto ficasse assim a situação de Sexta seria muito interessante no Norte e Centro ... mas cheira-me que isto ainda vai mudar bastante !!


----------



## Fantkboy (9 Nov 2009 às 08:25)

Grande saida esta do gfs! 

162 H mas porquê?







A depressão descendo de latitude beneficiando em intensidade de precipitacção e mais democraticamente em todo o nosso rectangulo portugues e ilhas!! É interessante tambem a previsão de precipitacção ás 120 horas pelo gfs no norte do pais!

Isto lembrando que isto é "UMA granda voltaa"   E tudo irá mudar muito certamente! Esperemos que seja para melhor claro!


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Nov 2009 às 09:22)

Fantkboy disse:


> Grande saida esta do gfs!
> 
> Isto lembrando que isto é "UMA granda voltaa"   E tudo irá mudar muito certamente! Esperemos que seja para melhor claro!



É de facto entusiasmante esta run em termos de precipitação. 
Seria muito bom se a margem de erro a estas 162h não fugisse muito desta previsão..., entretanto haverá também a destacar a possibilidade de as temperaturas descerem consideravelmente penso que a poucos dias.


----------



## miguel (9 Nov 2009 às 09:40)

É muita boa esta tendência do GFS para muita muita chuva a partir de sexta até Segunda pelo menos  principalmente Sábado e Domingo alem de muita chuva mete muito vento sexta e Domingo  seria uns belos temporais, veremos se se confirma que tirar tudo já não tira!!  já não era sem tempo!! mas o ECM está fraquinho para variar  tem mais saidas más que boas..GFS ao poder


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2009 às 10:49)

Já começa a ser mais animador para 6ªf/sábado, pelo menos uma boa frente parece estar na forja ao que se poderia seguir logo outra.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2009 às 12:59)

O freemeteo vale o que vale mas prevê aproximadamente 70 milímetros de uma vez para aqui para Corroios, só 40 deles num só dia. 

Bem que vinha bem a calhar uns belos temporais para filmá-los... 

E bem que vinha a calhar uma boa rega para atenuar a situação de seca, mas que provocasse de tudo menos estragos  (ao que os modelos mostram neste momento isso seria quase impossível, pois segundo o GFS poderiam cair quantidades de precipitação elevadas num curto espaço de tempo...).

Enfim... Esperar para ver.


----------



## Aurélio (9 Nov 2009 às 13:32)

Olá bom dia, 
Eu creio que o Freemeteo faz a sua previsão de acordo com as previsões do GFS que é de longe o modelo mais optimista para o(s) evento(s) do próximo fim de semana.
Assim comparando os valores do Freemeteo e do GFS, acho que estão perfeitamente bem um para o outro, destacando-se claramente os 169 mm creio, previstos para o Porto, e os cerca de 70 mm creio para Lisboa, e os 20 mm para Faro. (só olhei a estes)
Estes valores enquadram-se perfeitamente com o GFS !!

Se tivesse os valores do ECM , olhando para as previsões das 00h) estes valores para o fim de semana, duvido que fossem metade sequer, isto claro falando em precipitação.

Dando uma espreitadela ao site do AEMET (instituto meteorologia espanhol) que tb segue o ECM, e analisando o seu mapa de localidade áquelas bem perto de nós, pode-se observar que eles nem dão precipitação para a metade centro e sul do seu território.

Portanto á data de hoje existem ainda grandes discrepâncias ... por isso teremos que esperar ainda mais 24 horas para termos mais certezas daquilo que se vai passar. 

É que analisando os mapas do ECM e do GFS a partir das 96 horas não tem nada uma coisa a ver com outra.

Isto foi apenas um esclarecimento, em relação ao Freemeteo e á modelagem dos modelos.
Tentei ser o mais objectivo possivel.

Obrigado e um bom dia,


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Isto foi apenas um esclarecimento, em relação ao Freemeteo e á modelagem dos modelos.
> Tentei ser o mais objectivo possivel.



E eu dou-te razão no que disseste, pois os modelos são mesmo assim. O GFS e o ECM tanto podem parecer "unha e carne" como podem parecer "gato e cão" (eu não sei se estas comparações dão para perceber o que eu disse, mas pronto... ).

Mas por várias vezes o GFS triunfou sempre (refiro-me àquelas vezes em que o ECM era completamente diferente do GFS, e à última da hora acabou por imita-lo, por assim dizer). 

Portanto é como tu dizes, é esperar mais 24 horas para termos mais certezas.


----------



## psm (9 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

Lightning disse:


> Mas por várias vezes o GFS triunfou sempre (refiro-me àquelas vezes em que o ECM era completamente diferente do GFS, e à última da hora acabou por imita-lo, por assim dizer).





Já foi aqui escrito por outros membros sem ser a minha pessoa que o ECMWF é muito melhor a médio e longo prazo que o GFS!!

Lá que o ECMWF só dê cá para fora dois parametros de previsão, são outras contas de rosário!


----------



## Vince (9 Nov 2009 às 14:23)

O ECM é o melhor modelo em média, é assim desde que foi criado, mas isso não significa que seja sempre o melhor obviamente, e mesmo em termos gerais da atmosfera pode estar mais correcto numa determinada situação geral (por exemplo um hemisfério) e haver outro modelo que numa zona mais limitada até modele melhor algo mais específico, mesmo no médio e longo prazo. 


O GFS mete mais precipitação porque está também a modelar o que parece ser uma massa de ar tropical ou pequena perturbação que é transportada rapidamente da costa leste dos EUA para aqui que depois quando é embebida na frente parece estar envolvida numa pequena ciclogenese semelhante com a que ocorreu aqui há uns tempos. É um pormenor para já demasiado frágil para confiar a tantas horas. Para já acho que podemos ir confiando numa frente tradicional.


----------



## Veterano (9 Nov 2009 às 16:31)

Nesta run das 12Z, o GFS apresenta um cenário de forte chuva para o próximo domingo para a região norte.

  Estamos a menos de uma semana dessa data, muito pode ainda mudar, vamos aguardar.


----------



## Lightning (9 Nov 2009 às 17:03)

Veterano disse:


> Nesta run das 12Z, o GFS apresenta um cenário de forte chuva para o próximo domingo para a região norte.
> 
> Estamos a menos de uma semana dessa data, muito pode ainda mudar, vamos aguardar.



É bom que tudo mude sim, porque, como sempre, o GFS tirou praticamente tudo para aqui, quer chuva quer vento... 

Tudo o que estava na última run agora parece estar cada vez mais longe...


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

Por cá ao inicio do dia perdemos mais de 30mm, mas ao longo do dia tem vindo a pôr, pôr e pôr e já vai nos 125.7mm!!!!

Nada mau, visto que ainda falta muito tempop para o fim do mês, vá não tanto, e a média é de 168.x mm.

Está aqui o meteograma de Viseu, às 12Z.







Relativente aos dados de pressão atmosférica, não há nada que ficar triste mas ainda falta muito tempo...


----------



## Levante (9 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Bem, parece que no fim de semana se vai quebrar um ciclo de 20 dias sem chuva, o que só por si já é motivo de contentamento! 
O GFS de ontem para hoje tirou força à ciclogénese e afastou-a da península, como esperado. Contudo, ainda coloca uma bela rega no Norte e Centro, ao passo que aqui no litoral sul apenas deverá passar a parte meridional e muito debilitada da frente.
O certo é que por cá vai haver uma mudança no fim de semana, os ventos serão do quadrante S-SW com intensidade moderada e vai chover (quanto a mim menos de 15mm).
As quantidades previstas para cá são irrisórias, mas também é verdade que ainda falta bastante tempo para o evento, e coisa ainda se pode modelar no sentido da intensificação (o que duvido muito). É o tira e põe habitual, nada de novo 
A verdade é que qualquer coisa é bem-vinda, este fluxo de N, apesar de trazer dias muito bonitos, é uma praga para os agricultores.


----------



## Mjhb (9 Nov 2009 às 21:54)

Ainda não saiu a run das 18Z nos gráficos, mas vi agora os modelos está mesmo .

Por volta das 19h do dia 13 começa a frente a invadir, com precipitação constante, moderada a forte, que no dia 14 pela tarde poderá ser mais para o chuvisco ou chuva fraca.

A depressão, para variar, passa ao lado, mas como cá vem perto, podendo no Norte atingirem-se pressões abaixo dos 1000hPa, e no dia 15/16 existe mesmo uma mancha bordô no Centro e aqui par a zona, que significa precipitações acima dos 50mm em 3H, que dá um rainrate aproximado de mais de 16.66mm.

bem bom, hã? tendo ainda em conta que para o fim do alcance dos modelos a coisa regresse ao poder anticiclónico, mas para isso ainda falta.

E para acabar, acendam todos meia-dúzia de velinhas ao nosso rico S.Pedro

E a análise por hoje termina, até sair a nova run nos modelos.


----------



## stormy (9 Nov 2009 às 22:26)

Pedro disse:


> Ainda não saiu a run das 18Z nos gráficos, mas vi agora os modelos está mesmo .
> 
> Por volta das 19h do dia 13 começa a frente a invadir, com precipitação constante, moderada a forte, que no dia 14 pela tarde poderá ser mais para o chuvisco ou chuva fraca.
> 
> ...



-o rain rate nada tem a ver com a precipitaçao acumulada em uma hora....
-o fim do alcançe dos modelos nao é nada por onde nos possamos guiar....tens um periodo que grande possibilidade de acertar na previsao, até as 72h, um periodo em que dá para ter ideia de uma tendenciae onde ha algumas certezas, das 96 as 180h, e a partir das 200h fazer analises é tao perda de tempo quanto tentares lançar ao calhas uma seta e esperares que ela acerte num alvo de 1mm na proxima galaxia.
-a depressao passa memo em cima do norte ( uma pequena area de ciclogenese).
-nao esquecer que ha mais modelos para alem do GFS
- esta saida é a melhor do GFS a medio longo prazo desde he muito tempo...com corrente de oeste durante grande parte do tempo de previsao e tendencia geral de manutençao dessa situaçao e ate de uma ondulaçao do jet quase estacionaria entre os açores e a PI por bastante tempo...o ECMWF tambem mostra uma tendencia bastante favoravel nas prox 200h ...pode ser que tenhamos uns belos dias de acçao a partir de 6f


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Nov 2009 às 22:47)

Finalmente que o cenário está a mudar, a continuar como estava pensei que ia fazer a árvore de Natal num cacto 

Mesmo assim o frio ainda anda muito longe


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 09:42)

Levante disse:


> Bem, parece que no fim de semana se vai quebrar um ciclo de 20 dias sem chuva, o que só por si já é motivo de contentamento!
> O GFS de ontem para hoje tirou força à ciclogénese e afastou-a da península, como esperado. Contudo, ainda coloca uma bela rega no Norte e Centro, ao passo que aqui no litoral sul apenas deverá passar a parte meridional e muito debilitada da frente.
> O certo é que por cá vai haver uma mudança no fim de semana, os ventos serão do quadrante S-SW com intensidade moderada e vai chover (quanto a mim menos de 15mm).
> As quantidades previstas para cá são irrisórias, mas também é verdade que ainda falta bastante tempo para o evento, e coisa ainda se pode modelar no sentido da intensificação (o que duvido muito). É o tira e põe habitual, nada de novo
> A verdade é que qualquer coisa é bem-vinda, este fluxo de N, apesar de trazer dias muito bonitos, é uma praga para os agricultores.



É uma desgraça ... o GFS está-se juntando ao ECM e cada vez a depressão do fim de semana está mais afastada e cada vez a precipitação está mais a Norte. Agora já nem sequer no Sábado de Madrugada nem no Domingo vai chover !!

Para os proximos 15 dias o esperado é cair 15 mm. Será que terei novamente um mês igual a Outubro?

Felizmente ainda hoje estamos a 10 Outubro e muita coisa ainda pode mudar, mas será que este AA é omipresente ... parece que tem cola 
Esperemos que isto mude para o final do mês !!


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 09:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Finalmente que o cenário está a mudar, a continuar como estava pensei que ia fazer a árvore de Natal num _cacto_
> 
> Mesmo assim o frio ainda anda muito longe



Queres que te envie um?

Aqui na zona o que não faltam são cactos, e alguns com mais de 3m!!!
Não me perguntes como se aguentam com tanta chuva, e frio, porque também não sei; só sei que os meus já levaram com muitos nevões em cima, e estão a crescer como se estivessem no deserto...

---------------------------------

O meteograma está até bem agradável, mas já ´to a ver que acabo o mês com precipitação bem abaixo da média(168mm).


----------



## Redfish (10 Nov 2009 às 11:08)

As ultimas runs do GFS colocam toda a precipação no norte e centro do pais
(excepto segunda)
Vamos ver se a situação se altera e chegue alguma chuva ao Sul


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

Pedro disse:


> Aqui na zona o que não faltam são cactos, e alguns com mais de 3m!!!
> Não me perguntes como se aguentam com tanta chuva, e frio, porque também não sei; só sei que os meus já levaram com muitos nevões em cima, e estão a crescer como se estivessem no deserto...:



Muitos nevões em Viseu ? 




Aurélio disse:


> É uma desgraça ... o GFS está-se juntando ao ECM e cada vez a depressão do fim de semana está mais afastada e cada vez a precipitação está mais a Norte. Agora já nem sequer no Sábado de Madrugada nem no Domingo vai chover !!




O Algarve está na corda bamba, mas olhando para as últimas 9 saídas já incluindo a das 6z de hoje, eu ainda não desistia. A mais favorável para vocês até foi uma recente, a das 18z de ontem (canto inferior esquerdo). Por isso haja ainda alguma (mesmo pouca) esperança.

*Precipitação acumulada em 180h (últimas 9 saídas GFS)*


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 11:37)

Sim ainda muita coisa pode mudar até porque as runs de hoje nada tem a ver com ontem, as ontem nada tem a ver com as de ante-ontem e por aí fora, isto em termos do que a mapas de precipitação diz respeito !!

Do mesmo modo que as runs de amanhã nada podem ter a ver com hoje, novamente no que a registos de precipitação diz respeito !!

Vamos a ver como isto evolui !!


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

Alguém sabe explicar-me a diferença entre a run operacional e a run paralela e que fiabilidade tem a run paralela? Vendo a run paralela e vendo a run operacional existem muitas diferenças quer no 1º painel quer no 2ºpainel. Agora falando da run das 06 é um autêntico fiasco para o Algarve, só o Norte e Centro terão precipitações cerca de 100 mm ou mais. Enquanto no Algarve nem 10 mm chega aqui em Olhão. Tal como o Vince referiu e bem, a run das 18 de ontem foi a mais generosa e lembro-me de ver os meteogramas e davam cerca de 80 mm no Algarve enquanto no Porto andava por volta dos 60 a 70 mm, menos que no Algarve. Isto ainda anda muito confuso, mas tem sido uma constante adiarem a precipitação no Algarve, 1º era para 6ªfeira madrugada de sábado, depois era domingo e agora já vai na 2ªfeira é sempre um adiar constante.


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 12:10)

Isto é como um sonho...

Ora tira ora põe, mas não via uma coisa "tan" linda como esta há meses...
É a luz ao fundo do túnel, a 10dias de distância...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Alguém sabe explicar-me a diferença entre a run operacional e a run paralela e que fiabilidade tem a run paralela? Vendo a run paralela e vendo a run operacional existem muitas diferenças quer no 1º painel quer no 2ºpainel. Agora falando da run das 06 é um autêntico fiasco para o Algarve, só o Norte e Centro terão precipitações cerca de 100 mm ou mais. Enquanto no Algarve nem 10 mm chega aqui em Olhão. Tal como o Vince referiu e bem, a run das 18 de ontem foi a mais generosa e lembro-me de ver os meteogramas e davam cerca de 80 mm no Algarve enquanto no Porto andava por volta dos 60 a 70 mm, menos que no Algarve. Isto ainda anda muito confuso, mas tem sido uma constante adiarem a precipitação no Algarve, 1º era para 6ªfeira madrugada de sábado, depois era domingo e agora já vai na 2ªfeira é sempre um adiar constante.



Uma boa pergunta, 
E já agora qual aquela que é mais importante, a Run Paralela ( site que uso não tem  ), a Run Operacional, a Run de Controlo, a Run Média ....
E o que significa cada uma ...
Se não quiserem responder-me em Off-Topic indiquem-me com mensagem privada ou o link onde isso está .... 

Obrigado e um bom dia para todos,


----------



## Lightning (10 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

Aurélio disse:


> *Felizmente ainda hoje estamos a 10 Outubro* e muita coisa ainda pode mudar, mas será que este AA é omipresente ... parece que tem cola



Hoje estamos a 10 de Novembro...  

Bem, o freemeteo passou de 77,8 mm para 49 mm e agora 11 mm aqui para Corroios. 

E eu já estava à espera disto. Amanhã há-de dizer "Sem chuva"...


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 12:46)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma boa pergunta,
> E já agora qual aquela que é mais importante, a Run Paralela ( site que uso não tem  ), a Run Operacional, a Run de Controlo, a Run Média ....
> E o que significa cada uma ...
> Se não quiserem responder-me em Off-Topic indiquem-me com mensagem privada ou o link onde isso está ....
> ...



A run paralela está no meteociel,

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0&runpara=1

Está em fase de experiência e será um upgrade do modelo, que o irá substituir daqui a 2 meses. A run de controlo serve para comparar ensembles, em tudo igual à run operacional mas com uma resolução pior, aquela em que são feitos todos os ensembles. A run média não existe, o que existe é uma linha no diagrama de ensembles, que é a média de todos os eles, mas é apenas estatística. Essa linha, na minha opinião nem devia existir, uma vez que não traduz nenhuma modelação, e é aquela que nunca acontecerá, deveria talvez ser substituída pela linha modal, aquela que representa aproximadamente, o andamento da maioria dos ensembles.

Quanto aos modelos, o GFS, se não se alterar mais, andou o dia de ontem a "gozar" connosco, pessoal do sul. É certo que ainda faltavam muitas horas, mas não deixa de ser curioso que se não houver uma grande mudança nas próximas horas, será o único a ter falhado na sua previsão.
Não tendo os 100 mm numa semana como indicava ontem o GFS, não é caso para desesperos, acho que ainda dá para melhorar ligeiramente. O Baixo Alentejo pelo menos, está dentro da "margem de erro", uma vez que menos de 1 grau de latitude a norte já há muita precipitação acumulada, e mesmo que se mantenha a previsão, só se pode ter uma ideia mais exacta da linha que delimita a ocorrência de precipitação com modelos a menor escala.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 12:53)

Aurélio disse:


> Uma boa pergunta,
> E já agora qual aquela que é mais importante, a Run Paralela ( site que uso não tem  ), a Run Operacional, a Run de Controlo, a Run Média ....
> E o que significa cada uma ...
> Se não quiserem responder-me em Off-Topic indiquem-me com mensagem privada ou o link onde isso está ....




A Run paralela é o modelo GFS a correr com algumas alterações que lhe introduziram para efeitos de teste. Uma espécie de versão Beta para validar as alterações/melhorias que lhe introduziram para mais tarde integrar ou não no modelo operacional conforme os resultados sejam positivos ou não.

O restante que referiste não são runs. São elementos do Ensemble GFS. 

O membro de controlo é o membro do ensemble com as melhores condições iniciais, é este membro que é "perturbado" de forma a gerar as 20 perturbações do ensemble.

A média como o nome indica, é a média dos 20 membros/perturbações

Operacional é a última saída do GFS. De notar que GFS e Ensemble GFS são coisas distintas e nos diagramas do ensemble acrescentam a saída do GFS (operacional) da mesma run para efeitos de comparação ao  Ensemble.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 13:25)

David sf disse:


> A run paralela está no meteociel,
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?ech=6&code=0&mode=0&runpara=1
> 
> Está em fase de experiência e será um upgrade do modelo, que o irá substituir daqui a 2 meses. A run de controlo serve para comparar ensembles, em tudo igual à run operacional mas com uma resolução pior, aquela em que são feitos todos os ensembles. A run média não existe, o que existe é uma linha no diagrama de ensembles, que é a média de todos os eles, mas é apenas estatística. Essa linha, na minha opinião nem devia existir, uma vez que não traduz nenhuma modelação, e é aquela que nunca acontecerá, deveria talvez ser substituída pela linha modal, aquela que representa aproximadamente, o andamento da maioria dos ensembles.



Não reparei que já tinhas respondido, de qualquer forma fica aí também a minha resposta.

Em relação à média, acho que acaba por ser útil para identificar os maiores desvios/outliers. E sem ser no diagrama, temos nas cartas além da média também a carta com os desvios padrão em relação à média que eu acho de bastante utilidade.

Por exemplo a 120 horas, à esquerda está a média do ensemble, à direita a dispersão em relação à média. É fácil de identificar uma área com muita dispersão próxima de nós e que a mesma tem  implicações na confiança/incerteza do ensemble para o sul do país por exemplo.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 14:20)

Olá não sei se conhecem o Joe Bastardi mas estive falando com ele (não pessoalmente claro) e tentei sacar-lhe mais qualquer coisa sobre o nosso Inverno e vou deixar-vos aqui a resposta dele em Inglês.

Tentei traduzir mas o Google é muito mauzinho, e como tenho tendencia em ler as frases ao contrário cá fica a resposta dele então:

"This October actually had precipitation near normal across much of Portugal, but temperatures were well above normal. It is a little too early to worry about November just yet. I still think the pattern will bring a greater amount of storminess. In many areas, the 2002-2003 season stands out as one that may be similar to this winter. That winter started with significantly above-normal rainfall in October and November with the above-normal precipitation continuing each of the following three winter months. Keep the faith, it still looks like a winter with above-normal precipitation starting in December. However, it may not be all that cold."

Em resumo diz que Novembro ainda não revelará nada de especial, mas que depois os meses de Inverno serão prometedores.
Coloquei isto aqui por uma simples razão, trata-se tb de seguimento e previsão de modelos mais sazonais é certo, mas como tb fala de Novembro e os modelos apontam até quase ao final de Novembro, cá ficou então.

Espero que gostem e contribuam tentando adequar a resposta com a previsão dos modelos no máximo a 15 dias para que não se fuja ao tópico !!


----------



## vitamos (10 Nov 2009 às 14:44)

Aurélio disse:


> Olá não sei se conhecem o Joe Bastardi mas estive falando com ele (não pessoalmente claro) e tentei sacar-lhe mais qualquer coisa sobre o nosso Inverno e vou deixar-vos aqui a resposta dele em Inglês.
> 
> Tentei traduzir mas o Google é muito mauzinho, e como tenho tendencia em ler as frases ao contrário cá fica a resposta dele então:
> 
> ...



Obrigado Aurélio!

Quanto a Joe Bastardi conheço algumas previsões do mesmo para o Accuweather. Sempre me pareceu um tipo com algum "know how" e a forma como te respondeu deu a entender algo que era apenas um feeling que tinha: o de ser um tipo acessível 

Quanto ao que se vai verificar estaremos cá para ver  Mas é uma indicação com prós e contras... Pelo menos a chuva é um bom indicador e fará certamente muita falta ao nosso rectângulo, sobretudo ás regiões que mais necessitem dela!


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 15:16)

Excelente, Aurélio. Previsão sazonal de Joe Bastardi para Portugal em exclusivo para o Meteopt.com.    
É uma previsão, quanto à precipitação, na linha de quase todas as que eu vi, e olha que vi muitas. O padrão nem precisa de mudar, bastava que a dorsal africana se deslocasse uns km para sul, e este fim de semana começava já a festa. A previsão oficial de Joe Bastardi é para toda a Europa bastante fria. Quase toda o continente teria anomalias negativas durante Janeiro e Fevereiro de mais de 2 graus, sendo que esses valores seriam registados até a Espanha, parando na zona do Ebro. Portugal teria uma anomalia entre -1 e -2 excepto o litoral alentejano e o Algarve, que estariam na normal. Não percebo o que ele quer dizer com 'not be all that cold'. Terá a ver com a pergunta que lhe fizeste? Parece um pouco fora do contexto, ou então será uma expressão idiomática que eu desconheço?


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2009 às 15:21)

a saida das 06z volta a colocar muita chuva a norte do eixo setubal-evora
no outro dia tive uma conversa com o Vince acerca de uma area de baixas pressoes que se vai formar na zona da bermuda.
essa baixa em superficie originar-se-ha a partir de uma intrusao de ar tropical vindo de SSW no flanco leste de uma depressao extratropical localizada entre a costa SE dos EUA e a ilha bermuda.
parece-me que essa area de baixa pressao ( Pmin 1000-1005hpa) é um sistema distinto da depressao extratropical portando caracteristicas tropicais nomeadamente convecçao intensa e um warm core.
esse sistema é previsto pela generalidade dos modelos que se mova para NE ou ENE e seja absorvido pela frente que cruzará o continente durante o dia de domingo.
analizando a Tpot nos 850hpa e a T850 conclui-se que o sistema nunca se fuindirá totalmente com a frente permanecendo de um certo modo independente e podendo causar precipitaçao e ventos moderados a fortes no prox domingo ou em ultimo caso do mesmo dar origem a uma ciclogenese extratropical ao cruzar o norte e centro do pais ( cenario ja mostrado em outras saidas).
volto a frisar que esta é apenas uma tendencia e que só estou a mencionar por ser uma tendencia que se veem mostrando nas ultimas 48h.

EDIT: o NHC colocou em sombreado amarelo uma zona a NNE das ilhas leeward, prevendo baixas possibilidades de ciclogenese tropical.
a IDA ao deslocar-se para leste nordeste vai se fundir com uma frente e originar a tal depressao ET entre o SE dos EUA e a bermuda, sendo que é essa depressao que pode vir a "puxar" a area instavel a NNE das leeward para NE e posteriormente para ENE embebendo-se na frente como frisei acima.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 15:57)

Stormy, aquilo que eu referi ontem já não aparece como antes.
Vamos lá a ver se nos entendemos melhor. Da zona a norte das Caraíbas e leste dos EUA há uma serie de vorticidade neste caso de origem tropical que é transportada para aqui próximo. 
Nesta animação da vorticidade aos 850 dá para entender melhor:






Mas a maioria das vezes isto não são depressões pelo que não vale a pena estar-se sempre a falar de warm-core sobre tudo e mais alguma coisa. Esta vorticidade está obviamente associada a zonas de pressões mais baixas devido à ascensão do ar e são geralmente alongadas e por vezes, mais raramente, são pequenas baixas um pouco mais fechadas com alguma identidade. Às vezes essas baixas por interação por exemplo um cavado acabam por aprofundar-se. O GFS mostrava algo desse género mas nem era nada de muito significativo e não podemos estar sempre a falar de warmcores. São perturbações que digamos, podiam ajudar a "apimentar" a nossa frente, ou eventualmente, formar um pequeno núcleo depressionário mais marcado como por vezes acontece.


----------



## stormy (10 Nov 2009 às 16:25)

Vince disse:


> Stormy, aquilo que eu referi ontem já não aparece como antes.
> Vamos lá a ver se nos entendemos melhor. Da zona a norte das Caraíbas e leste dos EUA há uma serie de vorticidade neste caso de origem tropical que é transportada para aqui próximo.
> Nesta animação da vorticidade aos 850 dá para entender melhor:
> 
> ...



tudo bem Vince
acontece que eu nao estava a falar em algo muito significativo....seria apenas um evento similar ao furacao gordon, que foi absorvido por uma frente e manteve uma certa identidade mesmo quando passou pelo norte de portugal e galiza causando vento e chuva moderadas a fortes ( sept de 2006).
aquela area sombreada pelo NHC parece-me, pelos modelos, que vai ter uma evoluçao para N/NE e juntar-se a frente perto dos açores "apimentando-a" tal como o gordon (menos intensamente ate..)


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 17:04)

Mas não te esqueças que o Gordon era um furacão cat1 em São Miguel. Não há comparações possíveis com o que estamos a falar. 

Neste comparativo entre ontem e hoje já vês porque é que eu disse que o GFS já tirou essa particularidade, sobrando sempre qualquer coisa desse fluxo (como se vê na vorticidade do meu post anterior) mas não uma baixa pressão algo definida como tinha ontem:


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 17:19)

Run da 12 do GFS com duas caras. Espectacular para o norte, 185 mm numa semana no Porto. Medíocre para o sul, 5 mm em Beja e 1 espectacular mm em Faro nesse mesmo período. No Domingo, o GFS brinda-nos com 25 graus de máxima para o Alentejo, com um dia muito humido, daqueles irrespiráveis. De qualquer modo, há muita inconsistência nos ensembles, e a saída principal é a linha louca, a mais quente a todos os níveis da atmosfera e uma das menos chuvosas.


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

Ainda há pouco se falou nisso, e temos oportunidade de tirar já isto a limpo. A run paralela é muito diferente da saída operacional, para o fim de semana. A paralela mete mais precipitação para o vale do Tejo, enquanto que a operacional põe quase tudo entre Douro e Minho. O Alentejo e o Algarve são contemplados na paralela com uma boa molha, a olhómetro diria uns 25 mm no Domingo no Alentejo. Portanto, duelo entre run paralela e operacional, ou então, duelo norte-sul.


----------



## Costa (10 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

David sf disse:


> Excelente, Aurélio. Previsão sazonal de Joe Bastardi para Portugal em exclusivo para o Meteopt.com.



Aquilo faz parte da previsão dele para o Inverno na Europa.

http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...uro/archives/2009/11/bastardi_on_europe_2.asp


----------



## miguel (10 Nov 2009 às 18:01)

Vi a run das 06 e das 12 do GFS e não gostei muito para dizer a verdade!! temporal de vento já não mostra! e chuva tirou mais de metade do que metia antes...enfim vai chover que é o mais importante agora quanto a tempo severo como cheguei a pensar agora já não estou tão confiante.


----------



## David sf (10 Nov 2009 às 18:05)

Costa disse:


> Aquilo faz parte da previsão dele para o Inverno na Europa.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...uro/archives/2009/11/bastardi_on_europe_2.asp



E eu a pensar que lhe tinham mandado um mail. E não fui o único que pensei isso.
Engraçado o mapa da neve nesse blog, acima do normal em Portugal. O que será isso no sul do país? Meia dúzia de flocos?


----------



## Brunomc (10 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

> Vi a run das 06 e das 12 do GFS e não gostei muito para dizer a verdade!! temporal de vento já não mostra! e chuva tirou mais de metade do que metia antes...enfim vai chover que é o mais importante agora quanto a tempo severo como cheguei a pensar agora já não estou tão confiante.



ainda faltam alguns dias..as coisas podem mudar


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Costa disse:


> Aquilo faz parte da previsão dele para o Inverno na Europa.
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...uro/archives/2009/11/bastardi_on_europe_2.asp



Não é a previsão de Inverno, é um post do "European Blog" escrito há poucas horas com respostas a perguntas colocadas a Bastardi. Se fores a um anterior post de dia 3 Novembro chamado "European Winter Forecast ...Ask Bastardi!" até encontras lá a pergunta que o Aurélio fez.



> Bastardi on Europe
> Tuesday, November 10, 2009 2:20 AM
> 
> Thank you all for your questions regarding the winter forecast in Europe, our long-range forecaster Joe Bastardi has kindly answered your questions.... read on


----------



## Mago (10 Nov 2009 às 18:53)

Esperemos que isto não fuja....


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 19:00)

Vamos lá a ver se não é dose a mais.... uma frente estacionária durante 3 dias.
A ver se isto é melhor distribuído pelo país


----------



## psm (10 Nov 2009 às 19:02)

Bela saida do ECMWF em que dá grande valores de precipitação, e que vai começar na sexta fim de tarde, e que vai-se  porlongar até terça feira, com uma pausa(normal)entre os dias 17 e 19 mas aqui já com uma tendencia já imprevisivel(grande margem de erro).

Coloco o link da sequencia dos 850 hp.


http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009111012!!!step/


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Nov 2009 às 19:16)

Nem vale apena comentar esta saida.


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

psm disse:


> Bela saida do ECMWF em que dá grande valores de precipitação, e que vai começar na sexta fim de tarde, e que vai-se  porlongar até terça feira, com uma pausa(normal)entre os dias 17 e 19 mas aqui já com uma tendencia já imprevisivel(grande margem de erro).
> 
> Coloco o link da sequencia dos 850 hp.
> 
> http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forec...e!pop!od!oper!public_plots!2009111012!!!step/




Pelo perfil do vento aos 850 dá ideia que o ECM é mais democrático territorialmente.


----------



## trn (10 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Ola a todos, e a primeira vez que escrevo aqui, e nao sei se e o sitio apropriado para perguntar isto, mas alguem me pode dizer, se ha alguma previsao de neve para a serra da estrela no proximo fim de semana.
Cumprimentos e obrigado.


----------



## Levante (10 Nov 2009 às 19:30)

Vince disse:


> Vamos lá a ver se não é dose a mais.... uma frente estacionária durante 3 dias.
> A ver se isto é melhor distribuído pelo país



Pois, este evento nao está nada "democrático". Esperemos que a frente seja um pouco mais meridional, é que neste momento nem sequer está prevista chuva para cá 
Cenário bastante desanimador, em vez de chuva e ventos fortes apenas se vê um fluxo quente subtropical de S associado à subida da dorsal africana. As pressões manter-se-ão altas, com um anticiclone centrado no mediterrâneo a estender-se em crista até nós. Iso 15ºC a 850hpa...
Ora isto vai dar tempo quente e húmido (temperaturas próximo dos 25ºC com mínimas quase tropicais), vento S por vezes moderado. Parece que ainda vamos ter de juntas mais uns dias sem chuva ao calendário


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 19:32)

trn disse:


> Ola a todos, e a primeira vez que escrevo aqui, e nao sei se e o sitio apropriado para perguntar isto, mas alguem me pode dizer, se ha alguma previsao de neve para a serra da estrela no proximo fim de semana.
> Cumprimentos e obrigado.



Olá, bem vindo.
Não, não é nada expectável que haja neve, antes pelo contrário, temperaturas amenas, muita humidade e chuva.


----------



## Mago (10 Nov 2009 às 19:37)

trn disse:


> Ola a todos, e a primeira vez que escrevo aqui, e nao sei se e o sitio apropriado para perguntar isto, mas alguem me pode dizer, se ha alguma previsao de neve para a serra da estrela no proximo fim de semana.
> Cumprimentos e obrigado.




Se a tendência das previsões se mantiver, não há probabilidade de haver neve na serra da Estrela no Próximo Fim de Semana. A Cota de neve está bem acima dos 2000 metros.


----------



## trn (10 Nov 2009 às 19:42)

obrigado pela resposta, e que vou la passar o fim de semana e o freemeteo esta a dar essa possibilidade minima,


----------



## psm (10 Nov 2009 às 19:43)

Levante disse:


> Pois, este evento nao está nada "democrático". Esperemos que a frente seja um pouco mais meridional, é que neste momento nem sequer está prevista chuva para cá
> Cenário bastante desanimador, em vez de chuva e ventos fortes apenas se vê um fluxo quente subtropical de S associado à subida da dorsal africana. As pressões manter-se-ão altas, com um anticiclone centrado no mediterrâneo a estender-se em crista até nós. Iso 15ºC a 850hpa...
> Ora isto vai dar tempo quente e húmido (temperaturas próximo dos 25ºC com mínimas quase tropicais), vento S por vezes moderado. Parece que ainda vamos ter de juntas mais uns dias sem chuva ao calendário





Deves ter retirado estes modelos do GFS, mas se reparares agora o ECMWF está mais democrático.


----------



## Levante (10 Nov 2009 às 20:07)

psm disse:


> Deves ter retirado estes modelos do GFS, mas se reparares agora o ECMWF está mais democrático.



Sim, retirei do GFS. O ECMWF estive agora a consultá-lo, e a única coisa que vi talvez mais democratizada foi o vento a 850hpa (o GFS também o prevê), o que não implica chuva. Quanto à situação sinóptica (Depressão bastante afastada no Atlântico e anticiclone no Mediterraneo e Magreb a estender-se até ao sul da PI) parece-me bastante semelhante ao GFS. Verifiquei também que o AEMET (que penso basear-se no ECM) não coloca nada para Ayamonte/Isla Cristina, estações "referência" para o sotavento algarvio...
Até lá pode mudar, esperemos que sim, a verdade é que já vi isto muito melhor


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 20:16)

Por cá o GFS só tira, tira, tira, e para não ser sempre a mesma coisa, rouba.

Pela mamnhã eram 183.1mm, agora não chega aos 140mm!


Realmente, o GFs não anda nada de jeito!


----------



## N_Fig (10 Nov 2009 às 20:29)

Pedro disse:


> Por cá o GFS só tira, tira, tira, e para não ser sempre a mesma coisa, rouba.
> 
> Pela mamnhã eram 183.1mm, agora não chega aos 140mm!
> 
> ...



Realmente, só 140mm em 7 dias! Vamos entrar em seca...


----------



## Mjhb (10 Nov 2009 às 20:37)

N_Fig disse:


> Realmente, só 140mm em 7 dias! Vamos entrar em seca...



Não é que seja pouco, mas a média é de 168mm e o GFS tem vindo a roubar precipitação. Mas não é o suficiente para entrar em seca, pois os 140mm mais os 28.8mm acumulados, já faz a média!

E já agora, se não fosse muito incómodo, talvez fosse melhor apenas colocar post´s mais elaborados, e que informem mais...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 22:03)

Costa disse:


> Aquilo faz parte da previsão dele para o Inverno na Europa.
> 
> http://www.accuweather.com/mt-news-...uro/archives/2009/11/bastardi_on_europe_2.asp



Atenção na forma como disseste,
Vamos lá a ver ... obviamente que não era uma previsão em exclusivo para o MeteoPT, pois o David estava a brincar era uma forma de expressão ..
Mas tb não fiz um copy paste da previsão sazonal dele ..
Se reparares ele fala especificamente em determinados países. Isto porquê?
Porque na previsão sazonal mais a baixo nesse link, aparece aquela é  uma espécie de Previsão Oficial (a mesmo dele existe no Accuweather em Video)e eu aproventei para comentar e tentar sacar qualquer coisa mais especifico para o nosso território. Como a Giraça do Blog Europeu disse que aquelas questões/comentários eram para o Joe Bastardi e que seriam respondidas obviamente tentei sacar alguma coisa mais !!

Contudo o que ele me respondeu não foi nada que não estivesse lá escrito (esperava algo mais técnico), mas foi o possível !!
Quando falei em falar acho que toda a gente deve ter percebido que obviamente não era pessoalmente, nem por telefone  até Linguas não é o meu  forte como referi...

Desculpem o Off-Topic mas achei necessário que isto fosse do conhecimento de toda a gente !!

EDIT: Eu tb pensei isso que a resposta seria por mail, mas depois apareceu onde já viram !!
( Que são as respostas aos comentários existentes )


----------



## Vince (10 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

Levante disse:


> Sim, retirei do GFS. O ECMWF estive agora a consultá-lo, e a única coisa que vi talvez mais democratizada foi o vento a 850hpa (o GFS também o prevê), o que não implica chuva.



Levante, neste caso o vento que vemos no ECM aos 850 hpa para Domingo só pode estar associado a uma banda de precipitação forte, ou seja, o ECM nesta saída das 12z estará algo parecido com o GFS das 18z de ontem que beneficiava o Algarve. E para o restante país muita chuva mas talvez não tão radical como o GFS  em termos de acumulação. Mas aguardemos por mais saídas e pelos mapas de precipitação do ECM.


----------



## MSantos (10 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Pedro disse:


> Não é que seja pouco, mas a média é de 168mm e o GFS tem vindo a roubar precipitação. Mas não é o suficiente para entrar em seca, pois os 140mm mais os 28.8mm acumulados, já faz a média!
> 
> E já agora, se não fosse muito incómodo, talvez fosse melhor apenas colocar post´s mais elaborados, e que informem mais...



Não querendo entrar em off topic mas já entrando, Pedro tu também escreves por vezes posts pouco informativos e  pouco elaborados

Para o Norte a chuva parece já estar mais que garantida e em boas quantidades, agora onde ela faz mais falta neste momento que é no Sul do País parece que está mais complicado. Veremos o que os modelos nos indicam nas proximas saidas


----------



## irpsit (10 Nov 2009 às 22:20)

E fizeste tu muito bem Aurélio.
Arranjaste uma previsao especifica para Portugal, e ainda por cima fiquei a saber que vou experienciar um Inverno frio e com muita neve, aqui na Áustria.

Eu até acho que às tantas ainda vamos ter um novo Inverno com um ou dois episódios neve às cotas zero.
Se há precipitação acima do normal e temperaturas abaixo... basta uma entrada polar.




Aurélio disse:


> Atenção na forma como disseste,
> Vamos lá a ver ... obviamente que não era uma previsão em exclusivo para o MeteoPT, pois o David estava a brincar era uma forma de expressão ..
> Mas tb não fiz um copy paste da previsão sazonal dele ..
> Se reparares ele fala especificamente em determinados países. Isto porquê?
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

Vince disse:


> Levante, neste caso o vento que vemos no ECM aos 850 hpa para Domingo só pode estar associado a uma banda de precipitação forte, ou seja, o ECM nesta saída das 12z estará algo parecido com o GFS das 18z de ontem que beneficiava o Algarve. E para o restante país muita chuva mas talvez não tão radical como o GFS em termos de acumulação. Mas aguardemos por mais saídas e pelos mapas de precipitação do ECM.



Concordo Vince até porque parece-me que não tinha visto ainda nada desse género através do ECM !!
Embora não sendo perito estes ventos aos 850 hpa estão perfeitamente identificados/associados com a depressão.
Para além disso se não estou enganado parece que as linhas de pressão baixaram no ECM e estão muito mais ligadas áquilo que o GFS previa !!

Já agora onde viu o PSM a precipitação que já consultei o site e não vejo lá nada que permita sacar a precipitação ????
Mesmo depois para Domingo as coisas estão melhores pelo menos em vento !!
Pelo menos de Sexta para Sábado parece chegar qualquer coisa...
Domingo já tem caracteristicas diferentes porque a corrente aí será mais puxada de Sudoeste as linhas de instabilidade !!

Parece-me ainda que muita coisa ainda pode mudar para melhor ou para pior ... amanhã creio que será o dia decisivo !!


----------



## Levante (10 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Vince disse:


> Levante, neste caso o vento que vemos no ECM aos 850 hpa para Domingo só pode estar associado a uma banda de precipitação forte, ou seja, o ECM nesta saída das 12z estará algo parecido com o GFS das 18z de ontem que beneficiava o Algarve. E para o restante país muita chuva mas talvez não tão radical como o GFS  em termos de acumulação. Mas aguardemos por mais saídas e pelos mapas de precipitação do ECM.



Confesso que não sabia essa associação vento-chuva. Faz sentido é verdade, mas acho demasiado "optimismo" do ECM colocar tanta água no Algarve quando a tendencia do GFS tem sido tirar em todo o país (ainda assim com quantidades muito generosas no Norte em particular). Seria interessante consultar o mapa de precipitação do ECM, se é que é possível  Continuo a achar que a pressão é demasiado elevada para a frente/banda de precipitação chegar tão a sul. E nisto o ECM está semelhante a o GFS.
Contudo, ainda faltam "muitos" dias, esperemos que o ECM vença claro.
É aguardar calmamente


----------



## Mago (10 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Parece que nesta saida do GFS ( 18h) retirou precipitação na segunda e colocou na Terça, mas manteve no sábado. Ainda há uma certa volatilidade nos modelos.


----------



## Aurélio (10 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Esta saida do GFS foi excelente não só olhando a médio prazo (5 dias) como olhando ao que poderá surgir !!
Assim aqui no sul a chuva chegaria no Domingo e esta depressão que instala-se Sábado duraria até .................................
Contudo os modelos estão extremamente voláteis mas gostei desta relação GFS/ECM nestas duas ultimas saídas !!

Levante muitas das vezes não é onde está o centro da depressão que se encontra a "festa" !!
Muitas das vezes falando em precipitação claro ... é de onde essa instabilidade é puxada e que ar essa linha de instabilidade puxa, se puxar ar quente para uma depresão que trazia ar mais frio dá em "festa" !!

PS: Desculpem o raciocinio um bocado tosco mas acho que apesar de me faltar os nomes técnicos, creio que não disse nenhuma asneira !!


----------



## Minho (10 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Para quem detesta chuva será basicamente um fim-de-semana para estar fechado em casa


----------



## Zapiao (10 Nov 2009 às 23:34)

Colega Minho, em q parte do meteopt encontro estes quadros?


----------



## Levante (11 Nov 2009 às 00:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Esta saida do GFS foi excelente não só olhando a médio prazo (5 dias) como olhando ao que poderá surgir !!
> Assim aqui no sul a chuva chegaria no Domingo e esta depressão que instala-se Sábado duraria até .................................
> Contudo os modelos estão extremamente voláteis mas gostei desta relação GFS/ECM nestas duas ultimas saídas !!
> 
> ...



Sim sim, concordo a 100%! E parece que é precisamente isso que está para acontecer. O meu "medo" é que a subida da dorsal africanam, "puxada" pela vertente leste da depressão, nos atinja aqui no sul, fazendo com que a frente nos "finte". E sim, não é preciso estarmos debaixo de pressões muito baixas para que chove, contudo acho que a influencia anticiclónica nao se vai afastar muito.
Penso que vai tudo depender da localização do centro depressionário, que ditará as zonas atingidas pela frente. Mas claro que a situação sinóptica vai estar presente, isto é vai haver uma forte depressão estacionária no altantico que nos trará bandas de precipitação constantes associadas. A questão está em quão meridional serão essas bandas, e penso que ainda é cedo para saber. 6a penso que já saberemos se é desta que o sotavento leva uma rega


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 08:57)

Bom dia !!

Que lhes posso dizer hoje de novo?
Posso dizer-lhes que isto está tudo imensamente confuso com tudo a mudar de run para run, e isto inclui todos os modelos!!

As linhas depressionárias ainda não estão definidas (ora a latitudes mais a Norte ora mais a sul), o vento ora metem mais vento ora tiram quase tudo, as linhas de precipitação ora tiram quase tudo, ora metem uma enorme quantidade, ora metem só a norte, ora distribuem por o todo o país a partir de Domingo!!

Que grande caldeirada, não admira que existem sites que nem estado estado actualizando .....
Julgava que isto hoje ficava mais ou menos definido mas enganei-me porque não existe tendencia clara!!

Temos que ir seguindo as runs !!

EDIT: Falei em relação aos dois modelos principais (ECM e GFS)


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 09:16)

O ECM tem a precipitação aberta hoje, é aproveitar a borla
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 09:30)

Vince disse:


> O ECM tem a precipitação aberta hoje, é aproveitar a borla
> http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html



É engraçado este mapa de precipitação ... parece que temos aqui uma parede 
Mas, vamos a ver, isto está sempre a mudar e amanhã temos uma nova rodada !!


----------



## David sf (11 Nov 2009 às 09:40)

O único modelo que se tem mantido estável nas últimas horas é a run paralela do GFS que é muito boa aqui para o sul. A run operacional alterna entre o muito e o pouco, enquanto que o ECM alterna entre o pouco e o nada. Ainda falta algum tempo, a indecisão manter-se-á por mais algumas horas.


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 09:45)

O GFS (00z) para Sáb/Dom/Seg/Ter


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2009 às 09:46)

Para já o IM aumenta a expectactiva para o fim de semana...


* Continente 

Actualizado a 11 de Novembro de 2009 às 9:20 UTC
Previsão para Sábado, 14 de Novembro de 2009

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
forte (35 a 55 km/h) com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h nas terras
altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima na Região Sul.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Pedro Reis Vieira/ Madalena Rodrigues

Actualizado a 11 de Novembro de 2009 às 9:20 UTC*


É um pouco generalista tendo em conta os modelos mas vamos ver...


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 09:53)

Agreste disse:


> Para já o IM aumenta a expectactiva para o fim de semana...
> 
> 
> * Continente
> ...



É uma previsão correcta tomando em atenção que se trata da previsão descritiva e não significativa !
Como podemos observar pelo ECM para Sábado este site dá chuva para o sul, não chega é segundo eles ao Algarve ou se chegar é prai 1 mm !!


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 10:03)

há que ter em consideraçao que a precipitaçao é um parametro meteorologico dos mais dificeis de prever, sendo portanto susceptivel a erros por vezes grosseiros especialmente em situaçoes convectivas.
como ja foi referido esta frente e as que se seguem são algo complexas pois são estacionarias e interagem com massas de ar instaveis e pequenos vortices provenientes de SW, devido a isto é possivel o cenario de ocorrencia de ciclogenese que afectaria o continente ( como o cenario da run do GFS das 00z).


----------



## Mário Barros (11 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Bem, em Braga nos próximos dias até os peixes podem vir à rua 






Mas quem diz Braga diz o Porto, é o Minho todo, o penico de Portugal


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 10:27)

O que estou a achar mais engraçado é a frente estacionaria no norte e centro no sabado com grandes quantidades de precipitação.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 10:40)

a saida das 06z fortaleceu tudo outra vez....mais chuva mais democraticamente


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 11:29)

Não sei se melhorou, no GFS agora está menos interessante na 3f. Por exemplo é bastante a diferença entre a saída das 00z e as 06z, "apenas" passou de uma pequena ciclogenese a SW para a dorsal do AC dos Açores começar a entrar, tendo precipitação mas bem mais pacífica. Tanto trabalho a empurrar a dorsal africana para agora entrar a atlântica já na 3ªfeira. Mas nos dias anteriores mantém-se forte, pelo menos norte e centro.







Deixo aqui esta animação do GFS das 00z que estava espectacular em termos atmosféricos

(clicar)


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 11:46)

sim, vince a longo e medio prazo esta mais pacifico mas entre 6f e 4f de manha aumentou e tornou mais abrangente a precipitaçao e o "mau tempo" no geral:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

A Minha opinião em relação a esta saida é que embora tenham retirado mais percipitação, a mesma está mais generalizada para todo o território, o que acho que é melhor.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 11:53)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> A Minha opinião em relação a esta saida é que embora tenham retirado mais percipitação, a mesma está mais generalizada para todo o território, o que acho que é melhor.



mas só tirou a partir de 3/4f...ate la ate meteu mais


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

Não vale a pena discutir qual meteu mais porque isto ainda vai mudar .... e creio que somente amanhã á tarde teremos uma verdadeira noção de como vai ser distribuida a precipitação e com que intensidade.

Eu sinceramente tb acho que tirou um pouco não muito é certo mas algo entre Sexta e Terça particularmente Segunda e Terça disso não tenho dúvidas !!


----------



## Levante (11 Nov 2009 às 12:02)

A instabilidade modelística é grande, o que se compreende dado ser uma situação atmosférica complexa com a interacção de frentes típicas com sistemas e fluxos subtropicais.
Assim sendo, não vou fazer mas análise em cada run pq nao tarda na há teclado 
A tendência está presente, o evento vai acontecer, mas pormenores e localizações ainda é prematuro.
De referir a espectacularidade da run das 00 do GFS, aquela ciclogénese a SW alimentada por um fluxo das Canárias/Marrocos seria a melhor coisinha a passar por cá nos últimos tempos...


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 12:10)

sim, levante, aquela ciclogenese era um mimo
mas nao esqueçamos que  o potencial esta lá, a frente continua bem forte e praticamente estacionaria sendo que o fluxo instavel de SW permanece o jet permanece favoravel havendo alguma divergencia em altura...talvez amanha ou ate na proxima run haja uma surpresa


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2009 às 12:21)

Levante disse:


> A instabilidade modelística é grande, o que se compreende dado ser uma situação atmosférica complexa com a interacção de frentes típicas com sistemas e fluxos subtropicais.
> Assim sendo, não vou fazer mas análise em cada run pq nao tarda na há teclado
> A tendência está presente, o evento vai acontecer, mas pormenores e localizações ainda é prematuro.
> De referir a espectacularidade da run das 00 do GFS, aquela ciclogénese a SW alimentada por um fluxo das Canárias/Marrocos seria a melhor coisinha a passar por cá nos últimos tempos...



Realmente os modelos estão impróprios para cardíacos, se a run das 0 era magnífica a run das 6 tirou tudo e reduziu a uns insignificantes 2 mm e é uma run mete outra tira, mas a melhor era a run das 18 o 2ºpainel e a run das 00 no 1º painel.. Amigo Levante que saudades de ver o túnel cheio de água e a 125 um ribeiro.


----------



## psm (11 Nov 2009 às 13:28)

Bem o desespero é bem grande!

Esqueçam esta saida! Ainda por cima a médio prazo tem um erro na colocação das isobaras com SW a NO da peninsula(Portugal), e logo leste a sul(Algarve) isto tudo à superficie, e depressões em todo lado no norte de Africa.


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

Atenção que o pessoal quase só está a olhar para previsões do GFS..
A este curto-prazo sim já é razoavelmente garantido claro, e à partida imagino que ande perto da realidade..
Mas queria realçar que há modelos (embora menos fiáveis) que até põem a frente a tocar de raspão e a voltar para trás, com o bloqueio do AA a Este a evitar o dilúvio que dá o GFS..
Ou seja, certamente a maior probabilidade é esse cenário de muita chuva em especial no Norte se confirmar, mas num "ensemble de modelos" ainda há "membros" a enxotar a frente e a chuva forte mais para Oeste.. 

Portanto, tendo em conta que esse cenário de total "flop" me parece já altamente improvável, há ainda a ter em conta desvios nas próximas previsões que para muito menos chuva do que a prevista pelo GFS, como para um autêntico dilúvio ou num sítio ou noutro bastante diferente ainda são bem possíveis....


----------



## HotSpot (11 Nov 2009 às 16:39)

O que dizer da última run do GFS, bombástica para uns, frustrante para outros:


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2009 às 17:15)

Minho disse:


> Para quem detesta chuva será basicamente um fim-de-semana para estar fechado em casa



Acho que já lhe/te perguntei uma vez onde conseguir estas imagens, mas acho que não tive resposta...

--------------------------------

O meteograma para Viseu está uma porcaria:






O GFS só rouba, mas o ECM está bem mais positivo...


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

As cartas do GFS Meteopt (ainda) não estão publicas.



Comparativo das 4 últimas saídas do GFS em termos de precipitação acumulada (cm) em 180 horas (7 dias e meio)







E já agora como o rozzo referiu, há modelos com o cenário diferente, como o NGP e parece-me que também o UKM.
O NGP tem este cenário que seria frustrante:


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 17:28)

É verdade hotspot esta run é bombástica para esta zona toda desde a zona centro até um pouco a baixo de Setúbal a frente fica estacionada  por mim não mexia mais   *98,3mm* em Setúbal em apenas dois dias sendo quase toda em 6 horas  a run das 18 vai mostrar outra coisa mas pronto é bom ver estas saídas e cada vez mais perto do dia menos margem tem de falhar


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2009 às 17:31)

miguel disse:


> É verdade hotspot esta run é bombástica para esta zona toda desde a zona centro até um pouco a baixo de Setúbal a frente fica estacionada  por mim não mexia mais   *98,3mm* em Setúbal em apenas dois dias sendo quase toda em 6 horas  a run das 18 vai mostrar outra coisa mas pronto é bom ver estas saídas e cada vez mais perto do dia menos margem tem de falhar



SE viessem os 185.1mm previsto à 4runs anteriores, na qual Setúbal tinha acho que 123.5mm, era bem melhor, não achas?


----------



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

Vince disse:


> As cartas do GFS Meteopt (ainda) não estão publicas.



Quando poderá vir a ser pública?


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 17:41)

Pedro disse:


> SE viessem os 185.1mm previsto à 4runs anteriores, na qual Setúbal tinha acho que 123.5mm, era bem melhor, não achas?



Não sei não tenho visto bem os modelos nos últimos dias devido a não estar por casa...mas se cair 100mm em dois dias seria uma fartura não me ia saber a pouco já me contentava com 70mm ou 80mm e já seria muita muita agua


----------



## Levante (11 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

Pedro disse:


> SE viessem os 185.1mm previsto à 4runs anteriores, na qual Setúbal tinha acho que 123.5mm, era bem melhor, não achas?



Pedro, acho que é um verdadeiro crime dizeres que o 117mm para Viseu é uma porcaria, quando nós aqui temos 0mm previstos 
Ainda bem que vai chover (e bem) em grande parte do país, mas acho quase ofensivo perante a escassez verificada e prevista para cá dizeres que esse valor é uma porcaria só porque retiraram alguns mm...
On-topic: está a modelar-se aquilo que eu temia - uma crista anticiclonica a influencia o sul da PI e a subida da dorsal africana, que parecem manter a banda de precipitação demasiado a Norte para a tão desejada democratização... mas ainda falta


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 17:44)

*Pedro*, nao achas suficiente 99-100mm em dois ou três dias?? queres quê..150mm? tens noçao do que é esse amount em pouco mais que 72h ??
no dia 18/2/08 previam 60mm pra lx e cairam 144mm...viste o que aconteceu nao?
estas frentes sao poderosas e estacionarias...um evento convectivo mais forte aliado por exemplo á preia-mar pode ser catastrofico!!
é verdade que uma boa parte da culpa das inundaçoes é mau planeamento...mas memo assim... 
eu por mim caiam 200mm mas era se tivesse a certeza q nada aconteceria de mal ás pessoas


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 17:50)

Levante disse:


> On-topic: está a modelar-se aquilo que eu temia - uma crista anticiclonica a influencia o sul da PI e a subida da dorsal africana, que parecem manter a banda de precipitação demasiado a Norte para a tão desejada democratização... mas ainda falta



Sim, e parece-me que a mudar até lá será mais de roubar ao centro do que dar ao sul, mas isso já sou eu em modo de contenção de danos psicológicos para não ter uma grande queda nas expectativas


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

tive a analisar a ultima Run do Gfs e cheguei a conclusão que vamos ter um bom fim de semana 

chuva moderada a forte e com muito vento


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Nov 2009 às 17:56)

Pouco engano-me ou este mês vou ter menos chuva que ainda em Outubro. Quando vejo comentários de membros a dizerem que 117 mm é uma porcaria, que vou  dizer eu que tenho 0 mm, é melhor calar-me antes que me salte a tampa.. Vou ter um belo fim de semana de praia e sol, para não falar do aumento das temperaturas na próxima semana com o fluxo de leste.


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 17:58)

Vince disse:


> Sim, e parece-me que a mudar até lá será mais de roubar ao centro do que dar ao sul, mas isso já sou eu em modo de contenção de danos psicológicos para não ter uma grande queda nas expectativas



  Não quero parecer egoísta, mas mesmo a norte parece que as certezas não existem. Seremos à partida os grandes beneficiados, a não ser que tudo isto leve uma grande volta.

 Sem dúvida que o tema prioritário é saber se e de que forma a precipitação irá atingir o centro/sul e não quantos mm acima dos 100 vão cair na zona norte.


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2009 às 18:20)

Vince disse:


> Comparativo das 4 últimas saídas do GFS em termos de precipitação acumulada (cm) em 180 horas (7 dias e meio)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Repara que tanto um como o outro fazem o mesmo, a crista acentua e empurra a frente para NW, "esmagando-a" aos poucos..
O cenário modelado é muito similar até..
A "pequena" (GRANDE) diferença é onde, e nisso o GFS ainda nos dá chuva abundante em boa parte do país e o NGP barra-a logo em alto mar! 
Estou curioso para ver amanhã saída do ECMWF já mais em cima..

Uma coisa é certa.. A crista vai bloquear a coisa, e como consequência algures vai ficar a frente parada a "despejar", seja no Minho, em Lisboa ou em alto mar..
Aliás.. Duas são certas.. Também a tendência saída para saída mesmo no GFS é cada vez mais o limite de PRECIPITAÇÃO=0mm estar a avançar para NW.. Os algarvios que o digam! Mas vamos ver se para por aqui o retrocesso!
Se não retroceder muito mais, aí sim teremos lotaria de onde o grosso da frente fica estacionário e de quem leva com o dilúvio..


----------



## David sf (11 Nov 2009 às 18:22)

Pois eu estou optimista. Neste tipo de situações, mais atípicas e com alguma convectividade, os modelos costumam prever menos precipitação do que aquela que acaba por ocorrer. A run operacional do GFS continua muito instável, alternando no Alentejo entre quase nada, 5 mm, e o bem bom, mais de 50 mm. Como eu dizia ontem, e hoje mantém-se, a run paralela, que teoricamente é mais evoluída que a operacional, tem estado muito coerente, com boas quantidades para o vale do Tejo e Alentejo, e mesmo o Algarve poderia ter alguma coisa. Depois, já muito para a frente, é possível a formação de uma cut-off, que pode afectar a Madeira e o continente, mas ainda falta muito tempo.


----------



## ferreira5 (11 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

Só acho estranho uma coisa é que nesta altura do "campeonato", mesmo no 2º painel do GFS, continuam a não aparacer entradas frias...


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só acho estranho uma coisa é que nesta altura do "campeonato", mesmo no 2º painel do GFS, continuam a não aparacer entradas frias...



Estão a guardar-se para a minha visita a Bragança no fim do mês...

Segue animado este canto, e ainda bem...
Embora com todas estas incertezas quanto à localização e intensidade da precipitação prevista, uma coisa é certa: a chuva está de volta, mas concordo com a abordagem do Vince... mais vale não criar demasiadas expectativas, pois assim se a coisa correr mal, a decepção não é tão grande...

Entretanto, no meu "GFS para tótós - O Weather Watcher", a incerteza é enorme para Lisboa, tanto prevendo chuva forte, como chuva fraca...
Enfim, venha o que vier...


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

rozzo disse:


> Uma coisa é certa.. A crista vai bloquear a coisa, e como consequência algures vai ficar a frente parada a "despejar", seja no Minho, em Lisboa ou em alto mar..
> Aliás.. Duas são certas.. Também a tendência saída para saída mesmo no GFS é cada vez mais o limite de PRECIPITAÇÃO=0mm estar a avançar para NW.. Os algarvios que o digam! Mas vamos ver se para por aqui o retrocesso!
> Se não retroceder muito mais, aí sim teremos lotaria de onde o grosso da frente fica estacionário e de quem leva com o dilúvio..



Basicamente vai haver uma bela sandwiche e só nos resta saber se a bifana somos nós ou somos a côdea do pão 

Agora a sério, além do que referes, a própria sinóptica é bastante complexa. Além das tais perturbações que vem de Oeste/Sudoeste e que são importantes no resultado final, a própria depressão a norte é feita de perturbações/ondulações constantes a circular numa área alargada de baixas pressões. 
Não temos uma situação clássica de uma depressão com um centro muito cavado a noroeste com uma frente também clássica onde os modelos a esta distância já não costumam falhar muito. 

Deixo esta animação de hoje até sexta para ver a complexidade da coisa:






Aguardemos com expectativa as próximas saídas dos vários modelos. Na sexta-feira já se perceberá se isto é assim ou não pois é nessa manhã que se verá se as peças estão cá todas e bem dispostas.


----------



## psm (11 Nov 2009 às 18:45)

Volto a escrever há outros modelos!

Entradas frias com corrente de W ou SW nem pensar, e quando entram, neva geralmente acima dos 1400 metros.

Agora que venha a chuva que é bem precisa!


----------



## Vince (11 Nov 2009 às 19:27)

Já saiu o ECM das 12z, é bastante parecido com algumas das soluções do GFS, não a última, com a precipitação a ficar a norte de Lisboa num eixo SW-NE
Aqui fica a animação da precipitação:





http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## Chingula (11 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

Vince disse:


> Basicamente vai haver uma bela sandwiche e só nos resta saber se a bifana somos nós ou somos a côdea do pão
> 
> Agora a sério, além do que referes, a própria sinóptica é bastante complexa. Além das tais perturbações que vem de Oeste/Sudoeste e que são importantes no resultado final, a própria depressão a norte é feita de perturbações/ondulações constantes a circular numa área alargada de baixas pressões.
> Não temos uma situação clássica de uma depressão com um centro muito cavado a noroeste com uma frente também clássica onde os modelos a esta distância já não costumam falhar muito.
> ...



A depressão, localizada a Sul dos Açores, pode cavar no seu deslocamento para leste...é uma situação (configuração sinóptica) muito semelhante à da ciclogénese explosiva de 5 de Novembro de 1997...estas perturbações oriundas de zonas tropicais, têm conteúdos de água precipitável elevados.
Aguardemos a evolução de todo o campo...
Cumpts.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Não sou grande crack em termos técnicos de metereologia mas acho acho que a chuva no algarve vai depender da vontade do anticilone que está algures no mediterrâneo e que entrará no sul da peninsula, parece que forma uma altentica barreira ao fluxo de sudoeste que entrará estes dias.
Poderá o "Anti" ser vencido?


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 20:53)

Isto é tudo muito engraçado ... com cut-off ou sem cut-off proximas do sudoeste de Portugal parece que quando chega aqui á fronteira do Algarve parece que fazem ricochete como se houvesse uma parede.
Contudo amarguras á parte ... isto ainda pode mudar e voltar a melhorar bastante porque a fronteira é muito ténue e sinceramente não acredito nadinha nesta run das 12h do GFS relativamente á formação e principalmente movimentação daquela cut-off.
Como já havia dito anteriormente acho que só amanhã á tarde saberemos o que se vai passar !!

A run do ECM das 12h é miserável para o sul e o GFS colocava sempre tudo á porta mas com esperança que se abra a porta !!


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2009 às 21:05)

Chingula disse:


> A depressão, localizada a Sul dos Açores, pode cavar no seu deslocamento para leste...é uma situação (configuração sinóptica) muito semelhante à da ciclogénese explosiva de 5 de Novembro de 1997...estas perturbações oriundas de zonas tropicais, têm conteúdos de água precipitável elevados.
> Aguardemos a evolução de todo o campo...
> Cumpts.



É grande parte da chave da severidade e localização disto estará aí sim onde e como essa "mini-nano" ciclogénese se der no Sábado.. 
Aguardemos curiosamente pelas saídas de amanhã!


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2009 às 21:08)

Vince disse:


> Basicamente vai haver uma bela sandwiche e só nos resta saber se a bifana somos nós ou somos a côdea do pão



Eu gosto mais de prego no pão. 

Bem, é de facto animador ver o freemeteo (modelo que está de acordo com o GFS) colocar 100 milímetros certinhos para Corroios, ao contrário dos anitgos 49 que lá estavam.

Nas próximas run's as coisas vão ficar mais claras e vamos começando a ter a noção do que realmente se vai passar (é o que praticamente toda a gente disse já aqui). 

Tira põe põe tira.


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 21:13)

rozzo disse:


> É grande parte da chave da severidade e localização disto estará aí sim onde e como essa "mini-nano" ciclogénese se der no Sábado..
> Aguardemos curiosamente pelas saídas de amanhã!



  Achas que amanhã já estará tudo definido, rozzo? Ou até à véspera serão de esperar alterações, neste caso concreto?


----------



## Lousano (11 Nov 2009 às 21:27)

Enquanto falam sobre o que irá resultar durante o fim-de-semana, eu fiquei muito triste de verificar que os modelos colocam um bloqueio após esse período.

Até mesmo o ECMWF...


----------



## rozzo (11 Nov 2009 às 21:33)

Veterano disse:


> Achas que amanhã já estará tudo definido, rozzo? Ou até à véspera serão de esperar alterações, neste caso concreto?



Como disse o Vince, de véspera portanto 6ª também já me parece que estará a situação bem mais definida, e claro.. Amanhã certamente mais que hoje! A não ser que apareçam aí umas saídas muito incoerentes! Seja como for, até ver, esta do GFS das 12h foi a mais "fora" em termos de localização das maiores precipitações.. De resto até aqui, apesar de algumas oscilações, e tendo em conta só este modelo, penso que temos visto que tem andado sempre algures entre a Galiza e o Centro/Norte de Portugal.. 

Mas dada a incerteza que parece haver entre modelos e diferentes saídas do mesmo modelo.. Vai na volta.. Até no Sábado ainda está indefinido! 
Aqui estou a brincar e exagerar um pouco.. Mas relembrando aquilo que disse o Chingula, em caso limite, se essa ciclogénese do pequeno núcleo aparte da frente vindo dos Açores surpreender, este "exagero" de nem no Sábado estar tudo bem definido, poderia ser em parte verdade!


----------



## kikofra (11 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Ja ta a sair a run das 18


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2009 às 22:02)

> Ja ta a sair a run das 18



boa run do Gfs  continua a previsão de chuva para sabado e domingo


----------



## Veterano (11 Nov 2009 às 22:09)

Brunomc disse:


> boa run do Gfs  continua a previsão de chuva para sabado e domingo



  E parece ser mais abrangente ao Alentejo. O Algarve continua na fronteira...


----------



## RMira (11 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

Boas noites,

A animação está de regresso...

Bem, mas que ENORME saída! Prolonga o show até 3ª... pelo menos 

Cumprimentos e vivá chuva


----------



## Brunomc (11 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

> Boas noites,
> 
> A animação está de regresso...
> 
> ...



tudo indica que vamos ter um bom fim de semana  

estamos já a poucas horas do evento  tenho de preparar as canoas e a mota de agua


----------



## Aurélio (11 Nov 2009 às 22:23)

E eu deste jeito os binóculos


----------



## Lightning (11 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Ò pessoal desculpem lá mas tenho mesmo que dizer isto:

Existem centenas, senão mesmo milhares de pessoas a ver este fórum... Quem vos vir dizer isto até vai pensar que vem aí um dilúvio igual ao da arca de Noé, de novo... 

Tenham cuidado com o que escrevem. Apesar de concordar convosco e também estar contente do GFS ter quase "duplicado" a precipitação não é nada de espectacular, tendo em conta que ainda falta tempo e falta saírem mais RUN's. 

Esperemos para ver se tudo se realiza mesmo ou se à última da hora é tudo tirado. Não me espantava nada.

E peço desculpa aos outros por este off-topic. Eu próprio já caí neste erro.


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 22:41)

Posso me enganar mas a região de Lisboa e Setúbal podem ver tanta ou mais precipitação que o Norte  espero que durante o dia todo de amanha isso fique mais claro


----------



## Levante (11 Nov 2009 às 22:58)

Acho que em termos de análise sinóptica já foi tudo dito, com os dados até agora modelados. E, assim sendo, a não ser que aquele fluxo subtropical vindo dos Açores cave bastante ao aproximar-se da PI (não me parece provável, para além de nao ter muita força, vai limitar-se a ser absorvido pela frente), a única e remota hipótese que o sotavento algarvio tem de ver alguma chuva é a partir do final do dia de segunda, caso se forme a cutoff aqui na zona. Esta ultima saída do GFS mostrou qualquer coisa nesse sentido, mas falta tanto tempo que nem vale a pena entrar muito por aí. Quanto ao evento do fim de semana, parece cada vez mais óbvio não pingar nada aqui


----------



## ibmail (11 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Caros amigos, e excelentíssimos experts da meteorologia.

Antes de mais um bem aja a todos e votos de continuação do excelente trabalho que têm vindo a fazer neste site.

Gostaria de vos colocar a seguinte questão, se bem que sei que não terá uma resposta fácil e objectiva, mas cá vai.

Qual a vossa previsão quanto ao tempo que irá fazer na 1ª semana de Dezembro? Existirá alguma probabilidade de queda de neve na Serra da Estrela?

Grato pela atenção e um grande abraço a todos...


----------



## miguel (11 Nov 2009 às 23:10)

ibmail disse:


> Caros amigos, e excelentíssimos experts da meteorologia.
> 
> Antes de mais um bem aja a todos e votos de continuação do excelente trabalho que têm vindo a fazer neste site.
> 
> ...



Falta muito tempo ainda é praticamente impossível de saber a esta distancia...mas sei que este mês até  mais perto do fim vai ser muito difícil nevar o que não quer dizer que em Dezembro não neve logo na primeira semana.


----------



## stormy (11 Nov 2009 às 23:14)

ibmail disse:


> Caros amigos, e excelentíssimos experts da meteorologia.
> 
> Antes de mais um bem aja a todos e votos de continuação do excelente trabalho que têm vindo a fazer neste site.
> 
> ...



em dezembro e normal teres mais frio na atmosfera que em inicios de novembro...na minha opiniao é possivel que neve  mas para nevar ha que haver precipitaçao e é impossivel fazer uma previsao para um mes....
em termos climaticos a serra reune condiçoes medias favoraveis a queda de neve desde finais de nov. até março


----------



## Lightning (12 Nov 2009 às 00:15)

Previsão um pouco "estranha" do IM para o Norte, para o dia de sábado.




Trovoada seca?  Há muito que não via previsões destas:Trovoada seca e vento forte (para o litoral norte, um pouquinho mais à esquerda, não para onde o cursor está...), que combinação perfeita...


----------



## rijo (12 Nov 2009 às 02:13)

A 96 horas do Domingo...


----------



## Veterano (12 Nov 2009 às 09:00)

Com efeito, domingo parece vir a ser o dia de maior intensidade de chuva, infelizmente circunscrita à zona a norte do rio Tejo.

  Pode ser que alguma alteração ainda aconteça, que permita também contemplar o sul.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2009 às 09:20)

Bem Parece que as regiões do norte e centro vão levar com uma boa rega para os próximos dias.


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 09:24)

Saídas das 00z de diversos modelos
GFS mantem-se mais ou menos igual, a norte de Lisboa até Domingo incluindo Lisboa na Segunda-feira. O ECM é mais remetida a norte/centro, e com quantitativos que parecem menores em Portugal afectando mais a Galiza. NGP que estava dissonante aproximou-se dos outros modelos sendo mais severo a norte embora a frente atravesse boa parte do país com menor intensidade.




*GFS MeteoPT Pressão/Vento*  (Sexta-Quarta)

(clicar para ampliar)




*GFS MeteoPT Precipitação*  (Sexta-Quarta)

(clicar para ampliar)





*ECM/IM Precipitação* (Sexta-Segunda)

(clicar para ampliar)



http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


*NGP Precipitação* (Sexta-Terça)

(clicar para ampliar)


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2009 às 09:30)

Para a Madeira, embora seja quase certa a precipitação na próxima semana, a duração desta e intensidade dependerá em muito do comportamento da frente, se estará quase estacionária ao largo ou sobre a ilha. Nas várias saídas dos modelos, indicam alternadamente desde a frente estacionária sobre a Madeira durante uns 2 dias com valores altos de precipitação, a uma situação mais ligeira com a frente só a cruzar a ilha na tarde de domingo e os restantes dias com precipitação mais fraca.






As previsões do IM para a Madeira; domingo:



> Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir da tarde.
> Vento moderado (20 a 35 km/h) de sudoeste, tornando-se fraco a
> moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) de noroeste durante a tarde. Nas
> terras altas, o vento será forte (35 a 50 km/h) de sudoeste, com
> rajadas da ordem dos 70 km/h, tornando-se moderado (25 a 35 km/h).


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Nov 2009 às 11:14)

No Algarve já passámos da fase do pessimismo ao suicídio, não vale a pena, o ECM dou-lhe os meus parabéns deu sempre o AA a roçar no Algarve, portanto, mais uma vez, o ECM ganhou ao bronco do GFS que este outuno ainda não acertou uma vez, só quando o evento está próximo rectifica e alinha com o ECM. Este evento vai deixar 0 a 3 mm no Sotavento e nada mais.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (12 Nov 2009 às 11:58)

Isto realmente já esteve bem melhor do que está agora, eu ainda tinha esperança que vinha ai chuva forte cá mais para sul, mas pode ser que me engane mas ainda vão tirar a chuva quase toda cá para baixo, e só o norte é que vai ter festa, que saudades que eu tenho de uns bons temporais.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 11:59)

Ou isto dá uma volta de 360º ou este mês será igual ao mês de Outubro 
Felizmente ainda estamos a 12 de Novembro, mas a longo prazo isto começa a ficar estável com ambos os modelos a apontarem o mesmo, ou seja, AA !!
Desculpem a médio prazo isto tb já está estável, aqui no Algarve e Baixo Alentejo !!
Já repararam que a precipitação está cada vez mais a Norte, nada que o ECM não tivesse indicado sempre ... mas como aqui o pessoal do Sul ainda sonha, lá foi vendo que nem um doido todas as runs que o GFS mostrava a ver a parede caia, mas nada !!

Agora este modelo (GFS) diz que de Terça para Quarta pode cair entre 2 a 5 mm !!

Realmente num mês é uma fartura !!

Assim é dificil ser-se optimista !!

O que vale é que vou olhando para previsões sazonais para ver se me alegro, mas isto vai mudar ... vai mudar .. tem que mudar !!


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2009 às 12:20)

Aurélio disse:


> Ou isto dá uma volta de 360º ou este mês será igual ao mês de Outubro



Aurélio, 360º era um cadinho mau, porque ia dar ao mesmo 

Realmente o cenário modelado mais a sul não é animador e está por demais entendido algum desespero Algarvio perante a escassez de precipitação que se tem verificado. A ironia ainda é maior se pensarmos que no padrão habitual de frente de NW o Algarve seria à partida menos beneficiado do que com uma entrada em deslocação SW/NE.
É que assim sendo este seria um cenário mais favorável que aqueles que tradicionalmente se desenvolvem no Inverno, em que quer o NW quer o NE não são de todo favoráveis para o extremo sul do país. Pouca sorte de facto, mas vamos ver até que ponto a  "porta da esperança" dentro deste mesmo evento não estará ainda "entreaberta".

Quanto ao restante território atenção a partir de amanhã, num acompanhamento que, como habitual nestas situações, deve ser feito "ao momento". Eventuais surpresas e picos de precipitação muito fortes não são de excluir.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Nov 2009 às 13:31)

Boas!!!
Assim como falaram numa tendência nos modelos quando eles começaram a prever a mudança de situação em relação a estas últimas semanas, penso que também é visivel uma tendência em afastar a precipitação do sul da peninsula.
Houve alguém que disse que os modelos valem o que valem mas o que conta é a tendência que eles incutem. 
Aqui pro sul teremos de aguardar mais pelo fim deste mês, inicio de Dezembro mas começa a haver um desespero no ar.


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 14:19)

trovoadas disse:


> Boas!!!
> Assim como falaram numa tendência nos modelos quando eles começaram a prever a mudança de situação em relação a estas últimas semanas, penso que também é visivel uma tendência em afastar a precipitação do sul da peninsula.
> Houve alguém que disse que os modelos valem o que valem mas o que conta é a tendência que eles incutem.
> Aqui pro sul teremos de aguardar mais pelo fim deste mês, inicio de Dezembro mas começa a haver um desespero no ar.



Exactamente Trovoadas !!
Neste momento existe a* previsão* de Chuva a Norte e Centro e tempo cinzento mas sem chuva a sul (podendo o Alentejo ainda ver qualquer coisa), depois de Terça existe a *tendência* clara de um Anticiclone se formar na Europa Central/Mediterraneo estentendo-se até ao nosso território para não variar !!
Depos existe a *tendência* muito pouco clara do AA se juntar com o Anticiclone continental, ou então se manter a situação referida no parágrafo acima !! 

O que disse é partilhado pelo ECM e GFS até ás 240 horas !!


----------



## GARFEL (12 Nov 2009 às 14:35)

boas a todos
agora que começa a instabilidade lá começo eu a frequentar este magnifico forum, além do mais agora até tenho a estação do amigo luis salvador
meteotomar.info
só uma perguntita
as runs do GFS sei onde pesquisar 
alguem me pode indicar como encontrar as runs do ECM
um bem haja a todos os membros do forum


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

GARFEL disse:


> alguem me pode indicar como encontrar as runs do ECM
> um bem haja a todos os membros do forum



O ECM tem apenas 4 parâmetros abertos ao público, e a partir das 72 horas.

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/topkarten/fsecmeur.html
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php
http://www.ecmwf.int/products/forecasts/d/charts/medium/deterministic/msl_uv850_z500

No IM podes ver a precipitação até às 114 horas
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp


Há ainda uma página do ECM que todos os dias disponibiliza um produto dos que estão fechados ao público alternando o mesmo diariamente:
http://www.ecmwf.int/samples/d/banner/page.html


----------



## stormy (12 Nov 2009 às 16:52)

fantastica a saida das 12z do GFS
apos a passagem de linhas de instabilidade causando chuva forte a norte de sines-evora, como se tem vindo a prever desde domingo á tarde, a massa de ar pós-frontal desloca-se sobre um vortice ciclonico em altura, na 2f e 3f proximas, originando varias baixas de superficie e instabilidade convectiva á medida que se aproxima e cruza o continente de WSW para ENE.
nos quadrante leste ha advecçar de massas de ar quentes provenientes de latitudes baixas ( forma-se uma TUTT) que potencia ainda mais a convecçao na 2f e 3f
na 4f e 5f ainda é possivel pois a baixa em altura desloca-se lentamente.


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

Existe alguma possibilade de haver neve na Serra da Estrela?


----------



## Vince (12 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

vitamos disse:


> Realmente o cenário modelado mais a sul não é animador e está por demais entendido algum desespero Algarvio perante a escassez de precipitação que se tem verificado. A ironia ainda é maior se pensarmos que no padrão habitual de frente de NW o Algarve seria à partida menos beneficiado do que com uma entrada em deslocação SW/NE.



Pois, nem tinha pensado nisso, é mesmo irónico com fluxo húmido de SW o Algarve ficar em branco. A ironia é dupla, Um verdadeiro muro devido a uma massa de ar quente e seco em África e Mediterrâneo é que contribuiu também para a intensidade do evento ao limitar tudo a uma pequena faixa comprimida, o tal efeito sandwiche que falei ontem por onde vai circular ar muito húmido de SW. Nalguma saídas por vezes aparecem pequenas ciclogenses a SW mas elas nem conseguem seguir para o sul de Espanha como é mais habitual.








Se não fosse isso teríamos um evento mais suave e distribuído pelo país com a progressão normal das frentes. A escassez de uns vai contribuir para o excesso de outros. E olho nesse excesso que a coisa começa já a estar mais ou menos bem definida entre o norte e centro num eixo SW-NE.

Ontem por exemplo ainda havia alguma divergência nesse eixo entre alguns modelos, uns mais a sul outros mais a norte, mas começa a haver bastante coerência em apontar para o centro/norte.

ECM/GFS/CMC/NGP (a 84 horas)


----------



## Mago (12 Nov 2009 às 17:13)

As Saidas do GFS estao disponiveis pelas 4h30, 10h30,16h30,22h30 hora UTC e o ECMWF ? a que horas estão disponiveis ?


----------



## Kraliv (12 Nov 2009 às 18:16)

Vince disse:


> Pois, nem tinha pensado nisso, *é mesmo irónico com fluxo húmido de SW o Algarve ficar em branco*. A ironia é dupla, Um verdadeiro muro devido a uma massa de ar quente e seco em África e Mediterrâneo é que contribuiu também para a intensidade do evento ao limitar tudo a uma pequena faixa comprimida, o tal efeito sandwiche que falei ontem por onde vai circular ar muito húmido de SW. Nalguma saídas por vezes aparecem pequenas ciclogenses a SW mas elas nem conseguem seguir para o sul de Espanha como é mais habitual.
> 
> ...




E não só... o Alentejo-Central e Baixo-Alentejo estão na mesma situação, não !? 

Não acredito que chegue grande coisa, pelo menos ao interior.


_Siga a dança_


----------



## Mjhb (12 Nov 2009 às 18:30)

Fomos do 8 ao 80, mas a chuva é sempre benvinda.

Meteograma GFS MeteoPt para Viseu:


----------



## Aurélio (12 Nov 2009 às 19:35)

Eu neste momento apontaria um eixo entre Sintra e Estrela !!
Ou seja parece-me a mim que a intensidade da precipitação moderada/forte afectará o Litoral Centro e a Região Norte podendo provocar grandes quantidades de precipitação pela pela sua intensidade a 6h, mas sim pela persistência.
O que quer dizer é que porventura poderemos ter por exemplo em alguns locais chuvas continuamente moderadas fortes durante 36 horas seguidas por exemplo.
Se tal acontecesse causaria nessas 36 horas por exemplo 140 mm de precipitação em alguns locais !!
O local mais propicio neste momento parece o litoral desde o Cabo Mondego até ao Minho !!


----------



## kikofra (12 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Alguem tem dados da precipitação que ocorreu em leiria neste evento?
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/inundacoes-outubro-2006-a-2983.html


----------



## LuisFilipe (12 Nov 2009 às 19:47)

Bem os modelos apontam chuva intensa para o centro Coimbra/Figueira.

Nao acham que é motivo para o meteo meter algumas zonas em alerta ?


----------



## ruka (12 Nov 2009 às 20:05)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Bem os modelos apontam chuva intensa para o centro Coimbra/Figueira.
> 
> Nao acham que é motivo para o meteo meter algumas zonas em alerta ?



só amanhã é que o instituto de meteorologia emitirá os avisos...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

kikofra disse:


> Alguem tem dados da precipitação que ocorreu em leiria neste evento?
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/eventos-meteorologicos/inundacoes-outubro-2006-a-2983.html



http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08532&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08540&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08548&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10

Em Leiria, não sei onde podes encontrar dados. Só se pedires ao I.M.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Os dados estão lançados!

Comentario xeral para mañá: Durante esta xornada Galicia continuará baixo os efectos do área depresionaria situada no Atlántico norte. A borrasca achegarase a Galicia e isto ocasionará un *incremento na intensidade dos ventos* que *superarán os niveis de alerta laranxa*. Os refachos máis intensos agárdanse entre as 12 e as 18 horas no norte de Lugo e A Coruña, cando poderanse *superar localmente os 120 km/h*. A partir da tarde-noite, chegará *unha fronte moi activa* que deixará *cantidades superiores a 40 litros/m2 en 12 horas e intensidades superiores aos 15 litros/m2 en tan só 1 hora.*

_MeteoGaliza_

E que falta faz!


----------



## chuvinha (12 Nov 2009 às 20:15)

Alguém me pode esclarecer uma dúvida por favor: Lisboa está meteorologícamente falando, no Centro ou Sul do país?
Muito obrigada


----------



## kikofra (12 Nov 2009 às 20:23)

HotSpot disse:


> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08531&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08532&ano=2006&mes=10&day=26&hora=18&min=0&ndays=10
> 
> ...



Obrigado, ja foi uma grande ajuda vamos la ver se a chuva que la vem nao faz estragos de novo


----------



## HotSpot (12 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

kikofra disse:


> Obrigado, ja foi uma grande ajuda vamos la ver se a chuva que la vem nao faz estragos de novo



Podes também ver a partir daqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguimento-meteorologico/seguimento-outubro-2006-a-379-46.html

...o emocionante seguimento dessa noite em que chegou a estar activo o alerta vermelho para precipitação.


----------



## psm (12 Nov 2009 às 21:43)

chuvinha disse:


> Alguém me pode esclarecer uma dúvida por favor: Lisboa está meteorologícamente falando, no Centro ou Sul do país?
> Muito obrigada





Lisboa tanto meteorologico como geografico está no centro.


----------



## GARFEL (12 Nov 2009 às 22:15)

OBRIGADO VINCE


----------



## RMira (12 Nov 2009 às 22:32)

Boas,

Compreendo o sentimento do pessoal do sul (o qual não deixa de ser o meu também) mas quero aqui deixar uma acha para a fogueira...não nos esqueçamos de um pormenor importante pessoal do Algarve...





Vamos a ter fé!


----------



## LuisFilipe (12 Nov 2009 às 23:19)

Epa ainda a 1 hora atras os modelos apontavam para chuva intensa para sabado, agora ja a tirou toda e mete so pra domingo.

Isto ta sempre a mudar, vams la ver no que dá


----------



## Rog (12 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

Durante o dia de hoje as várias runs tanto do GFS com os demais modelos, concordam com a passagem da frente sobre a Madeira ao fim da tarde de domingo até segunda-feira ao princípio da tarde. 
Como já faz referência hoje na previsão descritiva do IM, previsão de chuva por vezes forte a partir do fim da tarde de domingo.
As diferenças entre as runs e outros modelos, são basicamente relacionadas com intensidade -maior ou menor- da precipitação.


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Nov 2009 às 00:22)

Boas

É pá que tempo é este que vem aí  chuva, granizo, trovoada, neve, vamos ter de tudo um pouco. ahahahahahaha







Até os meteogramas ficam malucos.  

Abraços


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 00:35)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> É pá que tempo é este que vem aí  chuva, granizo, trovoada, neve com convecção, vamos ter de tudo um pouco. ahahahahahaha



São erros na geração do Meteograma. No Meteopt somos pobrezinhos e sem grandes recursos mas por acaso este tipo de erros não tem acontecido na geração dos outputs das cartas e meteogramas. O mesmo meteograma para Lisboa made by hotspot sem recurso a LSD:


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2009 às 00:40)

Vince disse:


> São erros na geração do Meteograma. No Meteopt somos pobrezinhos e sem grandes recursos mas por acaso este tipo de erros não tem acontecido na geração dos outputs das cartas e meteogramas. O mesmo meteograma para Lisboa made by hotspot sem recurso a LSD



  Mas temos quem trabalhe com paixão e daí a grande diferença...


----------



## ajrebelo (13 Nov 2009 às 00:49)

Vince disse:


> São erros na geração do Meteograma. No Meteopt somos pobrezinhos e sem grandes recursos mas por acaso este tipo de erros não tem acontecido na geração dos outputs das cartas e meteogramas. O mesmo meteograma para Lisboa made by hotspot sem recurso a LSD:



Boas meu caro 

Eu sei que são erros na geração do Meteograma, eu até acompanho o vosso,  apenas achei alguma piada à quantidade de tipos de precipitação, é o tal LSD que falas  

Momentos de boa disposição que era normal acontecer, hoje em dia já são raros e fazem falta.

Abraços


----------



## Veterano (13 Nov 2009 às 00:56)

ajrebelo disse:


> Momentos de boa disposição que era normal acontecer, hoje em dia já são raros e fazem falta.
> Abraços



  É bem verdade, Rebelo, a vida corre melhor quando conseguimos sorrir, mesmo em momentos dificeis...

 Mas para se pensar assim, alguns cabelos brancos são necessários, não precisamente da neve a cair.


----------



## fog (13 Nov 2009 às 06:36)

por causa do vento, metade do país em alerta laranja:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2009 às 08:47)

Bom dia !!

Eu não queria ser repetitivo nem chato, mas isto já aborrece nem a 384 horas consigo ver um sinal de esperança !!
Este mês acho que ainda será pior que o mês de Outubro !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2009 às 09:25)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> Eu não queria ser repetitivo nem chato, mas isto já aborrece nem a 384 horas consigo ver um sinal de esperança !!
> Este mês acho que ainda será pior que o mês de Outubro !!



Pois é Aurélio ai para o algarve está complicado, o freemeteo só prevêm 0,2mm para faro e portimão, o que é muito mau mesmo, e é como tu dizes não há sinais de mudança á vista, mas espero que isto mude.


----------



## rozzo (13 Nov 2009 às 10:32)

Parece que a 24h do inicio do evento temos "fumo branco" entre os modelos principais, a definitivamente a apontar baterias com o mais intenso no Minho/Galiza..
Vamos ver se chegaram a bom acordo ou não!


----------



## miguel (13 Nov 2009 às 10:41)

A ver se o pico não foge todo para a Galiza porque tanto o UKMO como o NOGAPS como agora o GFS a se aproximar mostram o pico a passar pelo mar em direcção a Galiza no Domingo...Veremos as saídas das 12 e 18 do GFS se não atira o pico para a costa Oeste da Galiza que é uma forte possibilidade que estou a começar a ver. Quanto ao sul este evento é para esquecer aqui para a zona de Lisboa e Setúbal ainda tem possibilidade de ver alguma coisa maior segunda ou terça mas depois pimba AA para cima e acabou a festa que em metade de Portugal nem deve chegar a haver. A juntar a tudo isto temperaturas amenas para a época e que vão ainda subir mais com o AA...


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2009 às 10:42)

Bom Dia

Nesta ultima saída do GFS retirou grande parte da precipitação para esta zona, dos mais de 100mm anunciados em outras saidas, resume-se agora a uns 50mm a dividir por uma série de dias ou seja, nada de especial. 

Primeiro o grande dia era sabado, depois passou para domingo, depois domingo para segunda.... 

Esperemos que os modelos se enganem e venha chuva da boa, está também visto que analise de Modelos a mais de 72 horas se calhar valem pelo que valem....


----------



## Aurélio (13 Nov 2009 às 10:54)

Sim cada vez está a fugir mais e mais mas mantenho a minha ideia do litoral a norte do cabo Mondego, este evento mais limitar a essas zonas e não deve fugir muito a isso ... o resto é chuviscos !!
Quem vive nessas zonas verá certamente muita chuva devido ao efeito de sanduiche !!

Depois disto nem vale a pena comentar !!!


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2009 às 12:08)

Aurélio disse:


> Depois disto nem vale a pena comentar !!!



Ora, claro que vale, todo o tempo é tempo somos ou seremos mesmo o único país da Europa que se tudo se mantiver irá abrir as prendas na praia


----------



## Kraliv (13 Nov 2009 às 12:19)

Pode ainda pela manhã salpicar as alfaces...mas não vai chegar para regar as laranjeiras


----------



## Levante (13 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Como previ inicialmente, a dorsal africana e a crista anticiclónica com origem Mediterrâneo vão vencer esta "batalha" no que diz respeito ao sul. Para mal dos nossos pecados, a animação não vai chegar cá, não se formará uma cutoff (apenas um cavado que poderá deixar alguns pingos insignificantes) e, como se não bastasse, a partir de quarta feira já temos o AA dos Açores unido ao AA do Mediterrâneo, o que irá provocar um forte e eterno bloqueio mesmo aqui por cima. 
Eu até não me queixo porque até gosto de belos dias de sol no Inverno, mas confesso que já nao sei o que é uma bela rega e uma bela trovoada puxadas a vento... Mas o mais grave é que, se chover, será nos últimos dias do mês. E estes 2 meses (caracteristicamente chuvosos) podem muito bem acabar com 20mm ou menos (11mm de Outubro), isto se chover no fim do mês. 
Então para este fim de semana teremos céu encoberto por nuvens baixas e altas, vento do quandrante S, moderado no domingo e segunda, temperaturas na ordem dos 21º-23ºC de máxima e 16º-18ºC de mínima, o que com a humidade elevada o ambiente estará algo incómodo. A partir de quarta, fluxo de leste mantido e as condições a ele inerentes


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Nov 2009 às 12:23)

Vou acabar Novembro com 0 mm e mais não digo.. Vou sicidar-me


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Nov 2009 às 12:27)

É só para reforçar aquilo que disse mais acima acerca do Natal tropical 

Se eu que muitas vezes vejo frio onde ele não o há, vejam bem ao ponto que chegámos ehehe para eu admitir que isto está tudo escaldado e a escaldar  siga a festa que isto não está pra menos.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Nov 2009 às 12:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> É só para reforçar aquilo que disse mais acima acerca do Natal tropical
> 
> Se eu que muitas vezes vejo frio onde ele não o há, vejam bem ao ponto que chegámos ehehe para eu admitir que isto está tudo escaldado e a escaldar  siga a festa que isto não está pra menos.



O quê, ainda vamos ter mais calor, não bastou já termos calor o ano praticamente todo, para agora vir ai mais, sinceramente estou farto deste tempo este ano, em relação a este evento, para cá não espero mais que uns 10mm.


----------



## DRC (13 Nov 2009 às 12:54)

Espero que te enganes Mário e que o Natal seja antes passado á lareira e com neve.
Bem, agora vamos disfrutar deste evento que se aproxima que como sempre irá contemplar muito mais o Minho e Douro Litoral.


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2009 às 15:34)

Que ao menos isto não e evapore.....


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2009 às 15:41)

Boas,

Quer-me parecer que o AA está a recuar um pouco nesta saída das 12Z 
Mas ainda é preciso bem mais!!!


----------



## RMira (13 Nov 2009 às 15:56)

Confirma-se uma melhor saída agora, ainda assim a esperança de que às 18Z possa ser ainda melhor mantem-se! Temos de acreditar que o AA ainda vai mais para leste e deixar o Sul ter água também...ainda vamos a tempo!


----------



## filipept (13 Nov 2009 às 16:07)

mirones disse:


> Confirma-se uma melhor saída agora, ainda assim a esperança de que às 18Z possa ser ainda melhor mantem-se! Temos de acreditar que o AA ainda vai mais para leste e deixar o Sul ter água também...ainda vamos a tempo!



A saida das 6H não estava a mostrar o que realmente aparecia já nas imagens de satelite (isto para as previsões a muito curto prazo), obviamente teria de se ajustar.
Começa a ser bem real a possibilidade de chuva de norte a sul (embora em quantidades industriais  no minho para a madrugada de sábado e domingo de manhã) com esta frente. Vejam as imagens de satelite no eumetsat e reparem entre os Açores e a Madeira  .

Cá pelo Minho tem chovido a espaços, aliás, nos ultimos tempos pouco sol tivemos, quase sempre encoberto, mas este épisodio poderá ser violento e serão necessários avisos de prevenção.


----------



## David sf (13 Nov 2009 às 16:08)

Vamos esperar por uma derrocada modelistica aqui pelo sul. Pode ser que os modelos se enganem. Para já está uma grande célula sobre o Golfo da Biscaia, que entra pelo País Basco adentro, que não foi modelada pelo GFS. Pode ser um bom sinal. Nestas situações com alguma convectividade é sempre complicado que os modelos acertem totalmente.


----------



## filipept (13 Nov 2009 às 16:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Vou acabar Novembro com 0 mm e mais não digo.. Vou sicidar-me



Esperemos que não fiquem a zeros. Esta é uma situação dificil de modelizar, será sempre uma situação de acompanhamento permanente.

P.s: Reparem nas previsões de precipitação do ECM das 00 (no site do meteo.pt) e comparem com a situação actual.


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 17:10)

Reparei num dado que é sempre importante. No Domingo a precipitação parece ser sobretudo estratiforme, ou seja, os valores elevados de acumulado parecem ser mais pela persistência local do que por elevados rain-rates.
Na segunda-feira já parece chuva mais associada a instabilidade. De qualquer forma parece-me um pouco exagerada a diferença no Domingo. 


Domingo Precipitação total/convectiva







2ºfeira Precipitação total/convectiva


----------



## Mago (13 Nov 2009 às 17:38)

A Run GFS das 12 horas parece-me mais favorável 
Norte e Centro parecem levar com uma boa dose de precipitação


----------



## rijo (13 Nov 2009 às 19:58)

*Atmospheric Motion Vectors* 






*Total Cloud Amount of all high level clouds. *





*Tropospheric Humidity * (preto 0 verde 100)



​


----------



## trovoadas (13 Nov 2009 às 20:04)

Tá aqui a esperança..... Eu acredito!!!!


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (13 Nov 2009 às 20:05)

Domingo muito molhado a Norte!

A longo prazo nem vou comentar os modelos, um desastre para estas fechas!


----------



## Vince (13 Nov 2009 às 21:14)

trovoadas disse:


> Tá aqui a esperança..... Eu acredito!!!!



Trovoadas, já sabes que um modelo a 384 horas não tem qualquer interesse, não sei porque insistem em pôr estas coisas.



Vamos agora a entrar num evento que vai durar vários dias. Como é habitual nestas alturas, o tipo de audiência do fórum muda e passam a seguir-nos pessoas menos habituadas a estas questões dos modelos. Como tal pede-se a todos a colaboração no sentido de colocarem informação relevante minimamente explicada e fundamentada sem exageros.


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2009 às 11:50)

Vendo os modelos este evento só dará algum vento e nuvens e nada mais no Algarve. Evento de vários dias só se for a Norte de Lisboa, porque de resto, é os dias iguais a outros que tivemos e nada mais que isso.Viva a seca no Algarve.. Até ao final do mês pouco ou nada choverá, vai ser mais um mês histórico para a precipitação no Algarve.


----------



## Vince (14 Nov 2009 às 13:10)

Então vamos a um ponto de situação dos modelos. A tendência para Domingo tem sido a de remeter ao extremo noroeste de Portugal continental a parte mais intensa.


*Hoje (Sábado)*
Nesta altura o remanescente da frente está a finalizar a travessia do país chegando ao Algarve com fraca actividade. 
Nas restantes regiões até à noite nada de especial a registar.

*GFS*
Após o final da tarde, temos o GFS a modelar precipitação praticamente apenas no mar.

(18:00-24:00)





*ECMWF/IM*
O ECM do IM modela alguma precipitação no centro do país, eixo Lisboa-Portalegre, que não é significativa embora tenha ali uma pequena bolsa de 5-10mm na região da Grande Lisboa que penso que não tinha antes mas não deve ser nada de especial.

(18:00-24:00)




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp

*ALADIN/IM*
O ALADIN tal com o GFS não tem nada de especial, deixando tudo no mar durante o dia de hoje.

(21:00-24:00)




http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/previsaonumerica/index.jsp




*Amanhã (Domingo)*
Durante a madrugada embebida no fluxo de uma massa de ar tropical aproxima-se do norte do país uma perturbação vinda de Sudoeste neste momento situada a SE dos Açores que além do vento que afectará o litoral centro e norte e terras altas do interior poderá deixar quantidades  significativas de precipitação no extremo noroeste do país durante todo o dia de Domingo. A hora exacta não está muito bem definida divergindo um pouco entre modelos, mas será algures entre a madrugada e início da manhã.

*GFS Vento*






*GFS Precipitação (00:00-24:00)*








*ECM/IM*






*ALADIN/IM*









*Segunda-feira*

Segunda-feira mantém-se a situação de instabilidade e desta vez talvez chegue ao litoral centro mais a sul, à Grande Lisboa ou pelo menos ao norte desta. Refira-se que na 2ªfeira haverá também algum potencial convectivo dada a presença de CAPE. 

Mas há mais divergência entre os modelos relativamente a 2ªfeira, pelo que fica para amanhã a análise da mesma. A divergência parece estar relacionada com uma pequena ciclogenese a dar-se a SW do Algarve e na trajectória da mesma.


Como é normal, estive a falar de modelos, e a realidade é sempre um pouco diferente nas localizações e intensidades, pelo que há que acompanhar a situação em nowcasting.


----------



## Lightning (14 Nov 2009 às 13:11)

Tirem-me só uma dúvida: pelos modelos que estive a ver e pelas imagens de satélite, o que pude apurar é que nas próximas horas o tempo vai sofrer um agravamento, nomeadamente na velocidade do vento, que a partir desta noite será forte (falando nas regiões do litoral) certo?


----------



## rfll (14 Nov 2009 às 16:51)

boas!
ouvi agora nas noticias que o IM colocou 11 distritos em alerta amarelo devido ao agravamento do do estado do tempo...vem ai mais alguma coisa?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (14 Nov 2009 às 17:02)

Eu já vou a todos os modelos em acto de desespero 

(Malta do Algarve - ENCONTREI AGUA)

Será mesmo assim??

COAMPS 






NOGAPS







WRF


----------



## GARFEL (14 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

BOAS A TODOS E AQUI VAI 
TOMAR-CIDADE TEMPLÁRIA
ESTAÇÃO DO AMIGO LUIS SALVADOR
14/11/2009  - 09:54

Muito Nublado



-
15.3 ºC   (+0.9/hr) 	
Diferença 24 horas: -0.4 ºC
Aparente: 15  ºC

18.3 ºC (01:12)
11.9 ºC (07:36)
93 % (-7/hr) 	Ponto de Orvalho: 14.2 ºC 	
100% (02:09)
87% (00:02)
4.3 km/h S (177º)
Vento 1 minuto: 7.2  km/h
Bf: (2) Brisa Ligeira

Vento médio 10 minutos:
5.6 km/h S (187º)
	29.5 km/h (01:58)
8.0 mm
Intensidade Actual (0.0 mm/hr)

Hora 	3 Horas 	6 Horas 	24 Horas
0.0 mm 	0.0 mm 	0.0 mm 	10.0 mm

Mensal 	Anual
16.0 mm 	354.0 mm
1019 hPa   	
Variação 1 hora: 0 hpa
Variação 24 horas: +2 hpa

1019 hPa (08:45)
1013 hPa (01:45

embora só seja mais assiduo quando entramos nesta época, nunca vi tanta discrepância entre modelos e tantas alterações em tão curto espaço de tempo
mas prontos............


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 17:39)

Avisos da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil




http://www.prociv.pt/Pages/default.aspx

Para a Madeira, mantêm-se a previsão da maior intensidade de precipitação desde o domingo à tarde até Segunda-feira pela manhã.


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 17:57)

Tou é preocupado com o autentico diluvio que está previsto para a Madeira amanhã a tarde entre as 19h e as 21h lei-o previsões com 16mm


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 18:10)

Knyght disse:


> Tou é preocupado com o autentico diluvio que está previsto para a Madeira amanhã a tarde entre as 19h e as 21h lei-o previsões com 16mm



Na última saída do GFS não é previsto esses valores
Funchal:





Mas os valores apresentados pelos modelos, neste caso o GFS, servem apenas para referência e indicação de instabilidade e possibilidade de precipitação, normalmente os valores indicados ficam longe da realidade; a orografia da ilha baralha normalmente as contas.


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 18:51)

Segue a info da previsão
WRF 9km
14.11.2009
06 UTC
...

Tirei outra para a nossa região pela NOAA que segue aqui


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 18:55)

O IM actualizou os avisos:





http://www.meteo.pt/pt/index.html

Para o Norte chuva, vento e ondulação forte em alerta laranja.
Para o Sul o alerta amarelo para vento e ondulação forte.


----------



## Rog (14 Nov 2009 às 19:03)

Knyght disse:


> Segue a info da previsão
> WRF 9km
> 14.11.2009
> 06 UTC
> ...



Este gráfico apresenta os mesmos valor que indiquei na tabela, são da última run do GFS 12h. Se saiu na run das 6h o tal pico de precipitação, na última saída já redistribuiu mais.
É um pouco normal estas oscilações de valores na previsão dos modelos, mas o essencial da previsão, "precipitação forte para o fim do domingo" é referência em todas as runs dos últimos 2 dias.


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 19:09)

Pois e ainda existe a diferença de modelos já que o de alta resolução no windguru é o GFS 9Km e o outro modelo em causa é o GFS...


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

O modelo Hirlam prevê chuva forte para a Madeira para a manhã de 2ªfeira em que pode chover 20 a 30 mm em 6 horas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (14 Nov 2009 às 20:25)

No médio prazo seremos afectados por uma forte dorsal de origem norte africana, frio nem vê-lo...






Deve ser o próximo Verão de um Santo daqueles que temos muitos por aqui!

Potente A no Centro da Europa, esteja onde estiver afecta-nos sempre e sempre pela negativa! E outro já prontinho no Atlântico para nos bloquear as frentes atlânticas!












Belo tempo de praia no Mediterrâneo!


----------



## Knyght (14 Nov 2009 às 21:17)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Novembro 2009*

Passou para 7.2mm/1hr as 19H de amanhã na Madeira na actualização do modelo de alta resolução do Windguru


----------



## Veterano (15 Nov 2009 às 07:28)

Conforme previsto, hoje o dia vais ser de chuva moderada a forte no litoral a norte de Lisboa, sendo menos intensa para o interior. Infelizmente ficam de fora o Alentejo e o Algarve-


----------



## miguel (15 Nov 2009 às 10:35)

Atenção a um possivel temporal de vento no final do dia de Segunda e madrugada de terça feira  devido ao cavamento de uma depressão que se desloca de SW para NE e que vai atravessar o Continente mas em principio será mais o vento que outra coisa. Mas não descartando a possibilidade de ocorrer precipitação bastante forte nalgum local.


----------



## Nonnu (15 Nov 2009 às 11:34)

Não resisto a colocar aqui o PARAISO...

Claro que dificilmente acontecerá, mas fica a previsão de uns lindos dias...


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

Parece querer abrir-se uma luz ao fundo do túnel !!

Muito longe ainda .... mas não é de escurar esta tendencia !!!

PS: Obviamente estava falando respeitante ao Sul !!!

Ainda está é a 300 horas !!


----------



## rogers (15 Nov 2009 às 12:39)

É impressão minha ou isto está quente demais?

Aqui no norte já deviamos termos tido umas geadas. E Nem do 10ºC de mínima passamos ainda!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Parece querer abrir-se uma luz ao fundo do túnel !!
> 
> Muito longe ainda .... mas não é de escurar esta tendencia !!!
> 
> ...



Essa luz deve ser mesmo fraca, funde-se sempre,o pior é que é sempre a 300 horas, por isso, nunca chove, é isso que tem acontecido e é isso que vai acontecer. O que eu vejo é uma semana quente para a época com temperaturas máximas a tocarem os 22ºC - 24ºC, isto é que é bom e um fluxo de leste a partir de 6ªfeira. Este ano o Natal vai ser na praia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Nonnu disse:


> Não resisto a colocar aqui o PARAISO...
> 
> Claro que dificilmente acontecerá, mas fica a previsão de uns lindos dias...



Era bom que acontece-se, ao menos o algarve já apanhava com uma boa rega, mas haja esperança algarvios não desanimem.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (15 Nov 2009 às 12:47)

E já agora para amanhã forma-se algo de interessante na costa de portugal, mas a minha duvida é o porquê da chuva ficar só no mar.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Nov 2009 às 12:52)

Nonnu disse:


> Não resisto a colocar aqui o PARAISO...
> 
> Claro que dificilmente acontecerá, mas fica a previsão de uns lindos dias...



As 348h falam por si. 

À falta de melhor lá vamos sonhando com estes devaneios, mas não esquecer que o evento actual, embora não tenha rendido ainda muito ao Centro e Sul, já é muito bem-vindo face ao cenário que tinhamos há alguns dias.


----------



## Levante (15 Nov 2009 às 13:49)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> E já agora para amanhã forma-se algo de interessante na costa de portugal, mas a minha duvida é o porquê da chuva ficar só no mar.



Sim, parece que a depressão vai cavar ligeiramente a SW-W da PI. Isto supostamente seria excelente em termos de precipitação para o sul, a questão é o cavamento é muito breve e não se vai aproximar pelo já falado "efeito sandwiche" provocado pelo AA mediterranico/centro-europeu que se estende em crista até ao Magreb e sul da PI aliado à dorsal africana, deixando a actividade no mar, perdendo rapidamente consistencia e temos já a partir de 5a feira o fluxo de leste seco a começar a entrar no Algarve.
Assim sendo, a tenho esperança que a Júlia possa pingar qualquer coisa aqui é na madrugada/manhã de 3a, altura em que o que resta desse breve cavamento poderá aproximar-se mais.
Curiosa a previsão do GFS, que modela para 4a aquilo que parece ser uma cutoff no SW da PI, com um embolsamento de -20ºC a 500hpa (o que restará do cavado desta depressão) e que estará associada a instabilidade e precipitação no Golfo de Cadiz.
O GFS mete alguns mm (2) para cá. E, sendo uma cutoff, pode trazer fenómenos convectivos e alguma boa surpresa... pena que seja uma situação tão breve e acabe por nao ter grande reflexos à superfície, será tudo abafado pelo AA do Açores. Mas ainda há esperança, esperemos que até lá nao tire tudo.
Ainda dizem que os algarvios sao pessimistas...


----------



## kikofra (15 Nov 2009 às 14:10)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Era bom que acontece-se, ao menos o algarve já apanhava com uma boa rega, mas haja esperança algarvios não desanimem.



e isto tambem era lindo:


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Nov 2009 às 14:24)

Como disse ?????? é da minha vista ou as linhas estão um bocado a modos que


----------



## filipept (15 Nov 2009 às 14:54)

Não sei se mais alguém tem reparado ou é só impressão minhas, mas os modelos tem estado com dificuldades em modelizar os próximos dias, as mudanças são constantes, estão sempre a adiar a entrada do AA (o que até é bom quando precisamos de chuva  ) e cavando um pouco mais as entradas. Neste campo o GFS parece não ter medo de assumir as mudanças, já o ECM continuar com previsões menos realistas.
De lembrar que esta situação no norte está a ser mais intensa e duradoura do que inicialmente se previa.
Da minha parte vejo o ECM com uma tendencia de colocar garnde parte da Europa com o AA, vá-se lá perceber...


----------



## MSantos (15 Nov 2009 às 15:29)

kikofra disse:


> e isto tambem era lindo:



Não era lindo era magnifico, mas a esta distância é apenas um bonito sonho

Se isso acontece-se nevaria aqui em Bragança na mesma altura em que o ano passado caiu o primeiro nevão

Falta tanto que não acredito nada que se mantenha esta tendência


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Nov 2009 às 16:40)

rogers disse:


> É impressão minha ou isto está quente demais?
> 
> Aqui no norte já deviamos termos tido umas geadas. E Nem do 10ºC de mínima passamos ainda!



Rogers...bem vindo novamente ao fórum. O tempo que tivemos até agora era pouco chamativo
"...nem 10ºC de mínima..." - olha que ontem tive *6,5ºC* de Tmín.
O tempo húmido (mesmo com pouca precipitação) não permite que as geadas se façam sentir. A isto se chama "normalidade"...
Em outonos e invernos húmidos é normal os dias de geada serem poucos, em contraste com os anos mais secos - o outono e inverno anteriores, se te lembrares, tiveram mais dias de geada do que a média.
Mas também nestes anos húmidos é normal termos uns dias de sol com noites boas para as geadas - é esperar mais uns dias ou semanas que elas aparecem.
E cuidado com a chuva que te molhas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (15 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

Não há meios de "caírem" as primeiras geadas!
Os "recos" estão prontos para a tradicional matança, mas com tanta bonança não se pode, o frio é essencial para curar as carnes!


----------



## psm (15 Nov 2009 às 20:22)

MSantos disse:


> Não era lindo era magnifico, mas a esta distância é apenas um bonito sonho
> 
> Se isso acontece-se nevaria aqui em Bragança na mesma altura em que o ano passado caiu o primeiro nevão
> 
> Falta tanto que não acredito nada que se mantenha esta tendência





O pior de tudo é porem previsões a tanta distancia, e de uma saida das (06), pode-se sonhar, mas não assim!

Sabem que eu sou muito critico, quando se colocam estas modelagens!


----------



## Lightning (15 Nov 2009 às 22:18)

Os modelos estão neste momento a mostrar que a frente vai "varrer" Portugal Continental no dia de amanhã e depois desfazer-se.

Ou seja, é de esperar um ligeiro agravamento do estado do tempo para a tarde de amanhã tal como o IM prevê, com a passagem da frente por completo, certo?

Refiro-me aquela parte que ainda está no mar, algures entre a Madeira e os Açores, e que se desloca para Nordeste, se não me engano.


----------



## Fantkboy (16 Nov 2009 às 09:20)

O que se vislumbra para lá deste evento?
Eu vejo Altas pressões que teimam em lutar pelo dominio do nosso território impedindo entradas de cavados com bastante potencial para um tempo desagradável para alguns, mas agradavel para mim!  ( Chuva!!!)


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Nov 2009 às 10:51)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Novembro 2009*

*Chuva vai abandonar Sul*

O tempo vai continuar muito cinzento em todo o país, mas a chuva já nem deve cair, esta segunda-feira, no Sul. Para o Norte e Centro ainda se espera uma precipitação elevada, explicou à TSF o meteorologista José Duarte.

O meteorologista José Duarte afirma que a precipitação ainda vai cair com intensidade, esta segunda-feira, tanto na zona Norte como Centro.

O vento também vai soprar forte, com rajadas que se esperam de 80 quilómetros por hora, nas terras altas.

Na região do Porto, no domingo, registaram-se várias inundações, mas a madrugada foi mais tranquila, ainda que se tenham registado algumas pequenas inundações. 

TSF


----------



## Kraliv (16 Nov 2009 às 11:48)

*Re: Análise Modelos e Alertas Oficiais - Novembro 2009*



Aurélio disse:


> Gostei da parte a sublinhado .... "já nem deve cair no sul"
> como se tivesse caído nos dias anteriores ....
> É como diziam ontem o mau tempo estava provocando estragos em todo o país ...
> *Resta saber onde acaba o país para estes jornalistas !!*
> ...





Eu mostrei ontem _como é_ este país  

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/seguim...to-sul-novembro-2009-a-3870-6.html#post175243


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2009 às 13:11)

Aurélio disse:


> A minha esperança é que as previosões dos modelos que já actualizaram para o próximo trimestre Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro (excepto IRI), se confirmassem pois assim chegaria finalmente a chuva aqui ao sul !!
> 
> Haja esperança que isto piorar não pode aqui pro Sul !!



Vendo os modelos até ao final do mês, se cair algo será 2 ou 3 mm, porque é sempre a mais de 300 horas. Por isso, por mim, dou finalizado a minha participação neste tópico neste mês, excepto se vier algo digno de registo, como não vem, assim poupo trabalho. Para mim, o Inverno vai ser seco, cada um tem a sua opinião mas seco será, não vislumbro nada de nada, que me dê essa indicação.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Nov 2009 às 13:26)

Boas...

Parece que o (extremo) sul amanha poderá ter festa... Com um CAPE entre 400 a 600 J/Kg e um LI de -2 a -4 poderá dar os foguetes de final de festa... e tambem que poderá vir acompanhado de forte chuvadas...

Esperança foi a ultima a morrer  










A ver vamos,  ESPERANÇA ALGARVE!!!


----------



## Zapiao (16 Nov 2009 às 15:31)

Aurélio disse:


> Tal situação está perfeitamente de acordo com as previsões sazonais de todos os modelos incluindo a NOAA !!!
> 
> A minha esperança é que as previosões dos modelos que já actualizaram para o próximo trimestre Dezembro/Janeiro/Fevereiro (excepto IRI), se confirmassem pois assim chegaria finalmente a chuva aqui ao sul !!


Colega pode indicar o link p esses modelos trimestrais?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Nov 2009 às 15:35)

Caro Aurélio,

Eu sei que as previsões convectivas não se vem só pelo modelo de CAPE/LI/CIN... mas sim de todo um conjunto de modelos...

Mas já agora...

A ESTOFEX.ORG:








  .... Como disse - ESPERANÇAS ALGARVIOS!!


----------



## rogers (16 Nov 2009 às 16:56)

Aristocrata disse:


> Rogers...bem vindo novamente ao fórum. O tempo que tivemos até agora era pouco chamativo
> "...nem 10ºC de mínima..." - olha que ontem tive *6,5ºC* de Tmín.
> O tempo húmido (mesmo com pouca precipitação) não permite que as geadas se façam sentir. A isto se chama "normalidade"...
> Em outonos e invernos húmidos é normal os dias de geada serem poucos, em contraste com os anos mais secos - o outono e inverno anteriores, se te lembrares, tiveram mais dias de geada do que a média.
> ...



Ehe, realmente hoje está bem mais frio que na semana passada! Tenho que comprar uma estação, pois o meu nariz é o termômetro, fica dormente quando a temp. está abaixo dos 10ºC.

Lol


----------



## Mago (17 Nov 2009 às 10:18)

Ainda antes dia 21 parece querer formar-se uma pequena situação, no entanto o Anticiclone poderá levar a melhor...


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2009 às 13:08)

após a entrada do ar polar maritimo, a meio da noite passada, assiste-se á estabilizaçao dos niveis baixos da atmosfera , em portugal continental, com a subida da SLP para 1020-1025hpa.
em consequencia disto preve-se uma subida gradual da temperatura maxima e uma descida, em alguns locais acentuada, da temperatura minima e uma rotaçao do vento para NE-E-SE.
nos niveis altos um embolsamento de ar frio progride para leste/sudeste sobre um cavado com um vortice ciclonico associado, nas proximas 72h, forma-se tambem uma crista anticiclonica sobre o mediterraneo e europa central com expressao em superficie.
o embolsamento ao deslocar-se para leste sobre a peninsula interage com a massa de ar quente diurna e pode provocar aguaceiros e trovoadas essencialmente no alentejo, algarve e andaluzia, isto especialmente durante as tardes de 4f e 5f.
na 6f um novo sistema frontal, com um cavado associado, bastante activo e interessante aproxima-se pelo NW peninsular, enquanto a crista anticiclonica se fortifica sobre o mediterraneo central e a baixa em altura precorre, já, o norte de africa.
consequentemente inicia-se a entrada de ar tropical maritimo proveniente da latitude das canarias e precipitaçao estratigrafica, durante o sabado e noite para domingo a frente fria ( podera ocorrer outra pequena ciclogenese) cruza o teritorio deixando quantidades apreciaveis de precipitaçao de um modo razoavelmente democratico
apos domingo ha uma tendencia para a reposiçao do AA sobre nós podendo o ciclo recomeçar-se.
a nivel sazonal parece-me que ha condiçoes para que se voltem a repetir fenomenos similares ao da "julia" dada a actual dinamica atmosferica nas latutudes medias do atlantico


----------



## Levante (17 Nov 2009 às 16:24)

Aurélio disse:


> Bom dia !!
> 
> Parece que por aqui a pasmaceira é para continuar .... e o que chegar aqui se é que chega alguma coisa é simplesmente restos !!
> As baixas pressões não querem nada ficar a Oeste de Portugal e o que surge nas latitudes médias do Atlântico não passa basicamente de linhas de instabilidade associadas a essa depressões no Atlântico.
> ...



Concordo plenamente. Este evento era dos que poderia favorecer (e bem) o litoral sul com o seu intenso fluxo de SW subtropical maritimo, e foi o que se viu. As altas pressões parecem uma constante no Altântico a média latitude, com apenas alguns cavados e nada mais. O sistema frontal que vai passar por cá no fim de semana nao está associado a um fluxo de SW tão intenso como este, vai ser a tipica frente a varrer de NW-SE, e a pressão por cá não vai descer dos 1015. O GFS ainda poe alguma coisa para o sul, mas tenho quase a certeza que vai tirar até lá. 
O embolsamento referido pelo stormy é a nossa última chance até ao fim do mês. O GFS poe precipitação mesmo a espreitar a costa algarvia. E é uma situação destas que nos pode dar alguma surpresa convectiva. CAPE razoável, embolsamento -20ºC em altura e o sul da PI sobreaquecido pela dorsal. As condições são boas. Apesar dos sucessivos fiascos não perco a esperança!


----------



## stormy (17 Nov 2009 às 16:38)

stormy disse:


> após a entrada do ar polar maritimo, a meio da noite passada, assiste-se á estabilizaçao dos niveis baixos da atmosfera , em portugal continental, com a subida da SLP para 1020-1025hpa.
> em consequencia disto preve-se uma subida gradual da temperatura maxima e uma descida, em alguns locais acentuada, da temperatura minima e uma rotaçao do vento para NE-E-SE.
> nos niveis altos um embolsamento de ar frio progride para leste/sudeste sobre um cavado com um vortice ciclonico associado, nas proximas 72h, forma-se tambem uma crista anticiclonica sobre o mediterraneo e europa central com expressao em superficie.
> o embolsamento ao deslocar-se para leste sobre a peninsula interage com a massa de ar quente diurna e pode provocar aguaceiros e trovoadas essencialmente no alentejo, algarve e andaluzia, isto especialmente durante as tardes de 4f e 5f.
> ...



nesta saida das 12z manten-se tudo muito similar apenas aumentando a precipitaçao de 6f e sabado, devido a aproximaçao de um cavado com ciclogenese associada, o que trará para o norte e centro bastante chuva e vento na 6f antes da passagem da frente fria no sabado ( frente bastante democratica)...6f e sabado serao portanto dias....interessantes
ate 5f a baixa em altura promete fenomenos convectivos a sul de sines-beja e na andaluzia
ate 5f as maximas subirao para valores em torno dos 20º em todo o territorio e inversoes nas terras baixas.


----------



## godzila (17 Nov 2009 às 17:10)

o bom destes modelos é que não valem nada, mas era bom de mais se isto acontece-se


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

stormy disse:


> (...) nos niveis altos um embolsamento de ar frio progride para leste/sudeste sobre um cavado com um vortice ciclonico associado, nas proximas 72h, forma-se tambem uma crista anticiclonica sobre o mediterraneo e europa central com expressao em superficie.
> o embolsamento ao deslocar-se para leste sobre a peninsula interage com a massa de ar quente diurna e pode provocar aguaceiros e trovoadas essencialmente no alentejo, algarve e andaluzia, isto especialmente durante as tardes de 4f e 5f. (...)








Exactamente, a partir desta noite aumenta a possibilidade da ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas no Algarve, que fica muito dependente onde se venha a localizar o núcleo de ar frio em altitude. Para já são as Canárias que estão em alerta devido ao mau tempo.


----------



## GARFEL (17 Nov 2009 às 21:20)

Pois é godzila
só é pena é essa run não ser das 72 horas
de 1 2 e 3 dezembro


----------



## Vince (17 Nov 2009 às 21:41)

Nestes dias a atenção vai para a nova situação que já evolui no Atlântico começando por afectar gradualmente os Açores a partir de agora e que poderá trazer ventos (aos 10 metros) de 80km/h e rajadas superiores a este arquipélago durante o dia de amanhã. Zonas mais altas terão obviamente ventos superiores. Situação a acompanhar com atenção amanhã. 










Essa frente acabará por chegar ao continente na noite de quinta-feira para sexta em princípio já fraca, afectando à partida pouco mais que litoral norte. Mas é para acompanhar as saídas dos modelos até lá.










Logo de seguida, na madrugada de sábado segundo o GFS chega uma nova frente ou um misto de reactivação da anterior com uma nova que poderá gerar ventos muito intensos no extremo noroeste da Galiza conforme algumas saídas mas que aparentemente não nos afectam significativamente a nós em termos de vento. Mas a precipitação no extremo noroeste de Portugal continental ainda poderá ser interessante. Esta frente também não parece conseguir penetrar no resto do país de forma minimamente interessante, um pouco melhor que a anterior.

Dada a distância, é natural que ainda muita coisa mude até lá.







Animação Vento até Sábado

(clicar)


----------



## Brunomc (17 Nov 2009 às 22:04)

> Esta frente também não parece conseguir penetrar no resto do país de forma minimamente interessante, um pouco melhor que a anterior



Pois lá ta o anticiclone a estragar tudo.. há muito tempo que não há uma frente de jeito..


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (17 Nov 2009 às 22:10)

Boas!

Amanhã aqui nos Açores o tempo irá agravar consideravelmente com a aproximação de um cavado e a ele associado uma frente de forte actividade.
Estão previstas chuvas fortes e intensas e vento Muito Forte com rajadas até os 90km/h e que eventualmente nas terras altas poderá ultrapassar este mesmo valor.
Na 6 feira torna a agravar igualmente com vento Forte a Muito Forte com rajadas perto dos 100km/h e igualmente chuva intensa com a passagem de um outro nucleo depressionário.


Neste momento já se faz sentir vento fresco com rajadas e está uma temperatura de 17º


----------



## psm (17 Nov 2009 às 22:29)

Brunomc disse:


> Pois lá ta o anticiclone a estragar tudo..a muito tempo que não há uma frente de jeito..





Não é a cunha anticiclonica a culpada, mas sim a interacção em altitude de uma baixa na Argélia, e a depressão que está no Atlantico assim a subsidiencia terá que ir para algum lado.


----------



## Jorge_scp (17 Nov 2009 às 23:55)

Apesar de ainda ser a uma distância muito grande, logo com um grau de incerteza muito grande, quero salientar que as últimas duas saídas do GFS apontam para uma tendência de mudança de padrão lá para o final do mês: Uma depressão desce até nós das ilhas Britânicas e faz deslocar o AA para as mesmas, abrindo espaço a que novas depressões cheguem até nós mais directamente. Isso significaria uma mudança de NAO+ para NAO- , a tal que o Aurélio tanto fala e que a maior parte das previsões sazonais indicam para este Inverno...

Vamos esperar que tal aconteça, já fiquei satisfeito por ver isso em 2 runs consecutivas do GFS!


----------



## Zapiao (18 Nov 2009 às 00:18)

Hoje 17/11, levantei-me (7h 40m) a pensar em mais 1 molha q ia levar na horta das costas, qnd a sogrinha abriu a porta da rua e  céu practicamente limpo. Fiquei completamente passado pq o Meteociel anunciava na run das 0h chuva pelas 13h e nada disso aconteceu. A run das 6h tamb só seria disponibilizada lá p as 10h (digo eu) e talvez nela estivesse espelhada essa melhoria. 
Reside aqui o "problema" dos modelos pq a meu ver sao disponibilizados muito tarde p quem tem d trabalhar, acontecendo o mesmo qnd entro ás 14h e ainda está disponivel a run das 6h. É obvio q p serviço gratis q é ñ se pode exigir + mas é pena ñ podermos ter acesso á run pouco dps d sair. Desculpem o desabafo.


----------



## Jorge_scp (18 Nov 2009 às 10:06)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Apesar de ainda ser a uma distância muito grande, logo com um grau de incerteza muito grande, quero salientar que as últimas duas saídas do GFS apontam para uma tendência de mudança de padrão lá para o final do mês: Uma depressão desce até nós das ilhas Britânicas e faz deslocar o AA para as mesmas, abrindo espaço a que novas depressões cheguem até nós mais directamente. Isso significaria uma mudança de NAO+ para NAO- , a tal que o Aurélio tanto fala e que a maior parte das previsões sazonais indicam para este Inverno...
> 
> Vamos esperar que tal aconteça, já fiquei satisfeito por ver isso em 2 runs consecutivas do GFS!



 É o que dá falar cedo de mais, nesta run este episódeo foi à vida! Está lá a depressão que desceria para Portugal, mas esta enfraqueceu e desvia-se para a Europa Central, conservando o AA á nossa frente.

 Mas ainda tenho esperança que possa vir a mudar!


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 10:26)

boa saida das 06z no que toca á instabilidade a sul de sines-beja e na andaluzia nas prox 48h
a frente começará a afectar-nos a partir das 00z de sexta feira


----------



## Lightning (18 Nov 2009 às 13:01)

Vince disse:


> Essa frente acabará por chegar ao continente na noite de quinta-feira para sexta em princípio já fraca, afectando à partida pouco mais que litoral norte.



É exactamente isso... Deve chegar já em fase de dissipação do litoral centro para baixo, pois consultei o freemeteo (modelo de acordo com o GFS) e prevê apenas 6,9 mm para aqui... 

Miséria...


----------



## stormy (18 Nov 2009 às 17:16)

nova saida das 12z....novas esperanças
nas proximas 42h a baixa em altura cruza a peninsula deixando instabilidade ( aguaceiros e trovoadas) no centro e  sul de portugal ( a sul do sistema montanhoso sintra-estrela e possivelmente sem afectar o litoral lisboa-sagres) tambem na extremadura espanhola e na andaluzia, especialmente na andaluzia, se espera bastante instabilidade e acumulaçoes localmente significativas...os locais mais afectados serao muito provavelmente o interior do distrito de beja, o sotavento algarvio e a andaluzia.
na madrugada de 6f uma massa de ar tropical maritimo penetra no oeste da peninsula esperando-se precipitaçao associada a uma frente estacionaria e em dissipaçao no norte e centro de portugal e na galiza.
durante o dia de sabado uma massa polar associada a um cavado no jet reactiva a frente causando a sua progressao para leste e provocando chuva em todo o pais embora com mais incidencia no norte e centro.
durante a noite o cavado com o embolsamento em altura cruza o NW da peninsula deslocando-se para NE e deixando alguma instabilidade pós-frontal.
apos isto o AA retorna para leste com SLP a rondar 1030hpa sobre o pais e uma nova crista forma-se no mediterraneo repetindo-se o ciclo.
as 130h volta a formar-se um cavado nos açores que progride para leste atingindo portugal ás 180h...este ja com uma ciclogenese associada  e muito muito interessante
resumindo: espera-se uma situaçao de instabilidade no algarve e interior alentejano durante as prox 30-36h.
na 6f um sistema frontaldeixa bastante chuva e vento no norte e centro.
no sabado o sistema frontal cruza o pais deixando chuva e vento de um modo democratico.
no domingo volta-se gradualmente á estabilidade atmosferica em todos os niveis.

*VOLTO A FRISAR QUE APOS AS 100-130H SÓ SEPODEM RETIRAR TENDENCIAS GERAIS DE EVOLUÇAO DO ESTADO DO TEMPO*


----------



## stormy (19 Nov 2009 às 14:42)

....desde ontem pouco ou nada mudou a nivel de cenarios de evoluçao nas prox 216h


----------



## Vince (19 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

Sem grandes novidades,  amanhã sexta a primeira frente parece não conseguir entrar de forma relevante mesmo no noroeste mas no sábado à 2ªtentativa já consegue atravessar o país mas com resultados modestos a sul, podendo o noroeste ver alguma chuva e vento interessante sobretudo o litoral. Nos Açores o vento forte regressa amanhã logo pela madrugada e manhã. Para a próxima semana está a ser modelada uma situação que parece mais interessante que estas falando em termos nacionais mas ainda falta muito tempo.

*
GFS*
(clicar)



...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (19 Nov 2009 às 20:55)

Finalmente algum frio em prespectiva...


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2009 às 12:36)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Finalmente algum frio em prespectiva...



Já é tempo dele...

Mas para quando é este mapa?Vi o GFS e para o fim do alcance vi uma depressão perto de Portugal, com um centro a 980mb...


----------



## stormy (20 Nov 2009 às 12:47)

convem lembrar que essas cartas acima sao referentes aos desvios em relaçao á media, da SLP, no hemisferio norte e nao teem necessariamente de significar baixas temperaturas
no longo prazo o GFS anda há umas saidas pra cá a meter uma depressao sobre ou ligeiramente a N da PI  originada por um cavado que se forma a norte dos açores e progride para leste...isto apos a formaçao de um anticiclone no inicio da prox semana, este cenario traria muita precipitaçao e isos nos 850hpa da ordem dos 0º devido ao embolsamento em altura e á descida do jet, trazendo ar polar de norte ou noroeste, sobre toda a PI
todos estes cenarios a tao longo prazo sao muito imprevisiveis, embora seja interessante o facto de serem modelados desde ontem e manterem-se inalterados e resistentes


----------



## David sf (20 Nov 2009 às 12:58)

Estes cenários não estão a ser modelados desde ontem, mas sim há vários dias, desde que o dia 29 Novembro entrou nas longíquas 384h, pelo menos no GFS. O ECM, esse sim começou a ver ontem, pois só ontem baixou das 240 h, mas é bastante bom que as previsões estejam muito consistentes e estáveis, e que haja grande concordância nos ensembles. Claro que ainda nada está garantido, mas parece provável a mudança de padrão, com a formação de altas pressões atlânticas a oeste dos Açores, muito longe de nós, e possível aparição de um anticiclone no nordeste europeu, que será decisivo para que o que a possível mudança de padrão tenha alguma duração.


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2009 às 13:12)

David sf disse:


> Estes cenários não estão a ser modelados desde ontem, mas sim há vários dias, desde que o dia 29 Novembro entrou nas longíquas 384h, pelo menos no GFS. O ECM, esse sim começou a ver ontem, pois só ontem baixou das 240 h, mas é bastante bom que as previsões estejam muito consistentes e estáveis, e que haja grande concordância nos ensembles. Claro que ainda nada está garantido, mas parece provável a mudança de padrão, com a formação de altas pressões atlânticas a oeste dos Açores, muito longe de nós, e possível aparição de um anticiclone no nordeste europeu, que será decisivo para que o que a possível mudança de padrão tenha alguma duração.



É verdade sim David, tenho vindo a reparar nisso. É comum no GFS certos cenários do chamado 2º painel mudarem rapidamente ou serem adiados mantendo-se sempre no segundo painel. Mas neste caso tem sido sempre certinho até passar para o limite das 180h. E é já dentro desse limite que, associada à precipitação de uma possível depressão interessante que o ECM também parece corroborar, se encontram também valores de temperatura interessantes a 850hPa e sobretudo a 500 hPa (já na casa dos -30ºC). As cotas de neve previstas para 180h, por exemplo, já andam próximas dos 400m no Interior e 500/600m no litoral. Muito cedo ainda, claro, mas não deixam de ser cenários interessantes.


----------



## Mjhb (20 Nov 2009 às 13:18)

é normal a diferença tão enorme de temperaturas, principalemnte nas mínimas, mas também nas máximas, entre Viseu e Vila Real?

Vila Real chega a ser 5ºC mais fria que eu!!!


----------



## irpsit (20 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

Em que dia, essas cotas baixas?



vitamos disse:


> E é já dentro desse limite que, associada à precipitação de uma possível depressão interessante que o ECM também parece corroborar, se encontram também valores de temperatura interessantes a 850hPa e sobretudo a 500 hPa (já na casa dos -30ºC). As cotas de neve previstas para 180h, por exemplo, já andam próximas dos 400m no Interior e 500/600m no litoral. Muito cedo ainda, claro, mas não deixam de ser cenários interessantes.


----------



## vitamos (20 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

irpsit disse:


> Em que dia, essas cotas baixas?



Ora isto seria lá para sexta dia 27, mas vejamos o evoluir das run's (ainda é cedo para ir mais longe  )


EDIT: Aliás esta run actual 12z já reduz muito a possibilidade de cotas mais baixas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Nov 2009 às 20:30)

A dualidade N/S parece querer continuar em todo o 1º painel!


----------



## Zapiao (20 Nov 2009 às 22:13)

Porque razao a run dos meteogramas nao sao actualizados ao mesmo tempo q a run do Meteociel?


----------



## ferreira5 (20 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

Diferenças significativas a fazerem-se notar a partir das 144H em ambos os modelos GFS na RUN das 18 e ECMWF na Run das 12H. O ECMWF parece-me mais "optimista" com uma depressão que entraria pelo Noroeste do Continente e traria frio,precipitação e quem sabe em forma de neve a cotas razoáveis. Esperemos e como dizem os mestres, que o ECMW seja mais eficiente em previsões de médio-longo prazo!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 10:32)

Era bom, não era?


----------



## Aurélio (21 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Não tencionava comentar enquanto não visse nada de jeito nas 120 horas mas estou a ver que assim ficava sem comentar até ao Natal !!

Ora bem o que se pode ver é que as coisas estão mais ou menos definidas até ás 180h, com chuva moderada alternando periodos de sol a Norte e Centro, e no sul ... bastante sol alternando com chuviscos !!
Após as 180 horas neste momento parece existir uma mudança de padrão, quer modelado pelo GFS quer pelo ECM, que mostram uma provável entrada cujo AA ainda bem presente a Oeste da PI poderá para não variar, atirá-la para Espanha conforme mostrou o GFS nesta run das 06h.

Como dizia após a 180h parece exisitir ventos predominantes de NO com precipitação sob a forma de aguaceiros a norte e centro e algum chuvisco a sul !!

Resumindo, se há dois dias atrás aqui no sul parecia que finalmente se veria alguma coisa de jeito no final do mês ou inicio de Dezembro está cada vez mais distante que isso possa acontecer com o predominio do AA a Oeste !!

Mais uma vez um adiar constante das situações de instabilidade mais a sul !!

Veremos o que acontece pra 2ª semana de Dezembro, se existe uma inversão do AA ou se fica eternamente colado ao sul de Portugal !!

Embora que uma mudança de padrão na 1ª semana de Dezembro não seja de descurar ainda ....


----------



## snowstorm (21 Nov 2009 às 11:58)

Pedro disse:


> Era bom, não era?



ERA!
Mas certamente impossível!!


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2009 às 12:26)

snowstorm disse:


> ERA!
> Mas certamente impossível!!



Isso ainda vai longe  que rica anomalia, tá cá um caldo Europeu ui ui


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 15:09)

Ela ainda lá continua, e agora ainda alarga ao Atlântico e Alentejo.


Que estupidez...


----------



## squidward (21 Nov 2009 às 15:20)

vamos ver se mantem a tendencia.
Se mantiver acho que é uma situação a acompanhar.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2009 às 15:48)

squidward disse:


> vamos ver se mantem a tendencia.
> Se mantiver acho que é uma situação a acompanhar.



Decerto será, mas como disse um colega, pela manhã, comparei as temperaturas, e não me parece fiável.

Resumindo, é acima de 180h, portanto, no comment.


----------



## AnDré (21 Nov 2009 às 15:58)

Pedro disse:


> Ela ainda lá continua, e agora ainda alarga ao Atlântico e Alentejo.
> 
> 
> Que estupidez...






Pedro disse:


> Decerto será, mas como disse um colega, pela manhã, comparei as temperaturas, e não me parece fiável.
> 
> Resumindo, é acima de 180h, portanto, no comment.



Além de ser para lá das 180h, a escala também é diferente. Muito menos pormenorizada. 
Se forem ver a temperatura aos 850hPa e a ISO 0, vêem quem não é caso para nevar nem no litoral nem no Atlântico. A ISO 0 anda nos 1200m. Suficiente para nevar nas terras altas. 
Devido à menor resolução do segundo painel, o sinal de neve das terras altas é um gigante quadrado branco que abarca o litoral e o atlântico.


----------



## ibmail (21 Nov 2009 às 18:11)

Boas,

Pelo que vejo nas Runs para os 1ºs dias de Dezembro é provável nevar nas terras altas, certo?


----------



## cardu (21 Nov 2009 às 18:33)

ibmail disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pelo que vejo nas Runs para os 1ºs dias de Dezembro é provável nevar nas terras altas, certo?



e até nas baixas ..... coisa que também não seria de admirar... até porque ainda em janeiro deste ano nevou bem em beja e até no algarve....

mas pronto.... são previsões a muito longo prazo que dificilmente se concretizarão


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2009 às 18:41)

ibmail disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Pelo que vejo nas Runs para os 1ºs dias de Dezembro é provável nevar nas terras altas, certo?



Se se mantiver esta tendência tudo indica que poderá nevar a cotas médias no interior Norte e Centro, mas a esta distancia temporal os modelos alteram os cenários constantemente, o que hoje é um nevão amanha pode ser um dia de sol

Só acredito neste cenário se continuar a estar presente nas runs dos proximos dias 

Será que podemos vir a ter neve aqui por Bragança? Só daqui a uns dias saberemos a resposta


----------



## Charlie Moreira (21 Nov 2009 às 18:44)

Um bem haja a todos!
Chegando a minha estaçao favorita cá estou eu novamente! 

O que posso dizer é que como tudo indica iremos ter neve a cotas medias para a semana que vem, mas nunca a cotas baixas.

AEMET e wunderground ja colocam neve para bragança e para aquela regiao.

Uma situaçao a acompanhar com atençao.


----------



## miguel (21 Nov 2009 às 19:01)

Até Quarta vamos ver as mínimas a caírem e a formação de nevoeiros e de geada, a partir de quarta e até sexta temos a possibilidade de chuva moderada pontualmente forte em especial no Centro e Sul que vai saber bem aos Algarvios... Depois ai sim vejo a possibilidade de uma entrada fria de NW para os últimos dois dias deste mês (29 e 30) com neve a cotas médias e altas


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

Boa saída do GFS! 






Mantém a tendência de entrada fria para o início de Dezembro!











Está pelo menos a passar para o 1º Painel!






Esperemos pelos ensembles!


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

O modelo europeu também ameaça com uma depressão bem a norte da PI, para o próximo domingo. Aguardemos.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (21 Nov 2009 às 23:17)

*Diagrama:*






Meteu mais frio e precipitação! 

Agora é deixar de ver para não ver outra situação a esfumar-se como o costume!


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2009 às 00:07)

Sinceramente parece-me a melhor RUN da "temporada ", falando do ECMWF w do GFS.
No entanto convêm salientar que os grandes cenários continuam no 2º painel...


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2009 às 09:59)

Olhando aos modelos o que posso dizer:
- Ambos os modelos andam com um adiar constante da instabilidade nomeadamente no que ao sul diz respeito podendo existir mais uns 2 mm pro penico, lá pro dia 26 !!
- Ambos os modelos apontam uma mudança de padrão lá pro dia 29/30, quando antes seria 26/27, e assim deverá continuar .... 
- De qualquer modo as mudanças de padrão a ocorrerem serão mais no Norte e Centro enquanto que aqui no Sul, deverá continuar a chuva molha parvos, isto claro se lá pro dia 29/30, as depressões não baixarem mais de latitude !!

Sinceramente aqui pro Sul, desculpem a franqueza, não vislumbro grandes alterações nem para a 1ª semana de Dezembro !!

O que eu vejo é o UK a andar de barco com o cenário prespectivado até pelo menos á 1ª semana de Dezembro !!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 15:45)

Um anticiclone bem forte no Norte da Europa era o que se precisava...


----------



## miguel (22 Nov 2009 às 16:26)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando aos modelos o que posso dizer:
> - Ambos os modelos andam com um adiar constante da instabilidade nomeadamente no que ao sul diz respeito podendo existir mais uns 2 mm pro penico, lá pro dia 26 !!
> - Ambos os modelos apontam uma mudança de padrão lá pro dia 29/30, quando antes seria 26/27, e assim deverá continuar ....
> - De qualquer modo as mudanças de padrão a ocorrerem serão mais no Norte e Centro enquanto que aqui no Sul, deverá continuar a chuva molha parvos, isto claro se lá pro dia 29/30, as depressões não baixarem mais de latitude !!
> ...



Eu não vejo isso assim tão mau como dizes!! a tendência para o Sul a partir de Quarta até nem é má de todo.

E continua a forte tendência para uma primeira entrada fria a partir de 29 com a primeira neve a cotas médias e boas acumulações a cotas altas


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2009 às 16:55)

Acho difícil que caia neve em Bragança ou na Guarda... É uma entrada não muito consistente de ar frio... e ainda acima dos 1000m... Mas é bom para varrer este ar quase tropical que vamos tendo (tirando a última meia dúzia de noites)... É preciso desarrumar as roupas de inverno...


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Nov 2009 às 17:21)

A previsão do IM, já para daqui a 3 dias:

"Previsão para 4ª Feira, 25 de Novembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde a norte do sistema
montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela.
Vento fraco a moderado (inferior a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando temporariamente moderado (25 a 35 km/h) no litoral Oeste,
rodando gradualmente para noroeste nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Nas terras altas, o vento soprará forte (40 a 55 km/h) de sudoeste,
com rajadas da ordem dos 80 km/h, rodando para noroeste a partir
da tarde e enfraquecendo.
Períodos de chuva no Minho e Douro Litoral, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões, e passando a regime de aguaceiros
nas regiões Norte e Centro.
*Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.*
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima, em especial no litoral.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Meteorologista: Maria João Frada/Ricardo Tavares

Actualizado a 22 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:46 UTC"

O que há a salientar é que já teremos uma entrada de ar frio, o que mostra que já será possível uma eventual queda de neve a cotas mais baixas em episódios posteriores. Estamos a chegar à época em que normalmente temos as primeiras condições de entradas frias e quedas de neve em cotas interessantes. Vide o ano passado - poderemos não ter episódios semelhantes, mas em termos de calendário estamos perto...


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2009 às 17:43)

Agreste disse:


> Mas é bom para varrer este ar quase tropical que vamos tendo (tirando a última meia dúzia de noites)... É preciso desarrumar as roupas de inverno...



Mas olha que esse fluxo de W/SW com alguma sorte ainda vos poderá trazer alguma chuva lá para 5ªfeira.







A saída das 12z tem realmente cotas interessantes  para daqui a uma semana com precipitação antecedidas de alguns dias frescos que dão para o frio se instalar convenientemente, podia ser uma possibilidade pelo menos nevar no nordeste a cotas médias (Bragança, Guarda,etc). 












O problema é que está a 180 horas e ainda vai mudar muita vez. E o ECM não parece tão generoso, mas pelo menos não estão muito diferentes, apenas o frio um pouco menos deslocado a sul no europeu, uma diferença pequena embora decisiva.













Apesar da distância, já é bom podermos começar a ver coisas destas.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Nov 2009 às 18:29)

Amigo Vince, esse mapas até me fazem cócegas na barriga! 

Mas desde a RUN da manhã e pelo que vejo agora... Tirou frio o GFS! 






O bom disto tudo é que ao que parece Dezembro vai começar muito chuvoso!


----------



## Agreste (22 Nov 2009 às 18:47)

Vince disse:


> Mas olha que esse fluxo de W/SW com alguma sorte ainda vos poderá trazer alguma chuva lá para 5ªfeira, depois disso então é que teremos possivelmente uma entrada mais fria.




Suponho Vince que estejas a olhar para estas trovoadas que estão meio perdidas no Atlântico... 






É engraçado ver que aquela zona tem estado animada até tarde este ano. O interruptor tropical que fez acender a Grace não há meio de desligar...


----------



## Mjhb (22 Nov 2009 às 19:04)

Que cota de neve(+/- 500m)...






Este ano premete , ai promete sim!


----------



## Vince (22 Nov 2009 às 19:06)

Agreste disse:


> Suponho Vince que estejas a olhar para estas trovoadas que estão meio perdidas no Atlântico...



Sim, alguma vorticidade daquela zona continua a ser transportada para aqui acompanhada de humidade. Não é nada de especial, mas como vocês andam a contar os mm com os dedos de uma mão pode ser que traga mais alguma coisa

Vorticidade






Humidade


----------



## frusko (22 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

pedro onde posso ver esses graficos


----------



## godzila (22 Nov 2009 às 21:06)

Vem ai o paraíso meteorológico?
Isto é bom de mais para se vir a realizar lol
Eu aposto que a cota vai subir até pelo menos aos 1300m


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2009 às 22:14)

godzila disse:


> Vem ai o paraíso meteorológico?
> Isto é bom de mais para se vir a realizar lol
> Eu aposto que a cota vai subir até pelo menos aos 1300m



Ou isso, ou o regresso da «Helena»
Um ano depois...


----------



## mr. phillip (22 Nov 2009 às 22:30)

AnDré disse:


> Ou isso, ou o regresso da «Helena»
> Um ano depois...



E um ano depois, lá estarei novamente em Bragança para a receber... 
Pois é, estamos na iminência do primeiro episódio frio da temporada.
Está tudo ainda no limiar entre o tudo e o nada, mas as condições parecem começar a reunir-se para o efeito...
Mas daqui até lá muita coisa pode mudar, mas a expectativa já ninguem ma tira...


----------



## ferreira5 (22 Nov 2009 às 22:39)

Esta RUN das 18 do GFS parece-me mais fraquinha...mas penso que a partir de quarta-feira teremos uma noção mais concreta daquilo que se irá passar.


----------



## David sf (22 Nov 2009 às 22:45)

AnDré disse:


> Ou isso, ou o regresso da «Helena»
> Um ano depois...



Já tinha reparado nisso, desde há alguns dias. As cartas para os próximos 29, 30 de Novembro em algumas runs são a papel químico das de exactamente um ano atrás. A diferença é que a temperatura instalada à superfície aquando da chegada da depressão era muito mais baixa o ano passado, o que poderia subir um pouco a cota de neve.


----------



## Aurélio (22 Nov 2009 às 22:54)

Sim a partir do dia 25/26 está tudo muito instável, mas com o AA ainda tão perto isto tanto pode dar para o 8 ou para o 80.
Mesmo para Quarta a Sexta aqui ainda está tudo muito longe de estar definido e acredito que somente na Terça fique definido !!

Vamos aguardar para ver o que aí vem !!
Neste momento depois da longuinqua proxima Sexta feira com a tal entrada fria acredito mais que a semana seguinte traga essa entrada de Noroeste afectando sobretudo o Norte e Centro do que por exemplo esta situação modelada pelo GFS (após as 240h) !!


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2009 às 00:08)

frusko disse:


> onde posso ver esses graficos



http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/
http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=fafe




David sf disse:


> A diferença é que a temperatura instalada à superfície aquando da chegada da depressão era muito mais baixa o ano passado, o que poderia subir um pouco a cota de neve.



Sim David, e isso é um pormenor importante. O ano passado em Bragança por exemplo o evento foi antecedido de vários dias de temperaturas negativas. Tão importante como a evolução dos modelos é ver como evoluem as temperaturas nos próximos dias até lá, pois há toda uma inércia da temperatura do ar e terra que é bastante importante nestas situações, nas cotas médias ou baixas o frio necessita de se instalar minimamente.


----------



## ferreira5 (23 Nov 2009 às 11:29)

Além do frio aínda não estar instalado, existe outra situação que será a falta de precipitação quando as condições forem ideais para nevar...Porque realmente no ano passado nevou logo inicio da entrada da frente e este ano penso que a nevar será no pós-frontal..


----------



## Veterano (23 Nov 2009 às 11:37)

Em termos de frio e humidade, as previsões do GFS apontam para o início da queda de neve na próxima 2ª feira, dia 30 de Novembro, mas ainda estamos distantes, alterações irão surgir, mas o importante está lá: o frio vai chegar...


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2009 às 11:43)

ferreira5 disse:


> Além do frio aínda não estar instalado, existe outra situação que será a falta de precipitação quando as condições forem ideais para nevar...Porque realmente no ano passado nevou logo inicio da entrada da frente e este ano penso que a nevar será no pós-frontal..



Sem dúvida, será o pós frontal a  ter essa possibilidade uma vez que a cota na entrada da frente vai andar mesmo muito alta... E atenção a outro pormenor: a acontecer essa queda de neve em aguaceiros pós frontais, ela acontecerá sobretudo nas regiões mais montanhosas do nordeste onde as temperaturas em altitude e consequentes cotas serão mais baixas. Nas áreas mais "litorais" os valores da cota de neve serão ainda muito elevados.


----------



## stormy (23 Nov 2009 às 11:49)

desde ha uma semana que o cenario de descida do jet e ciclogenese na europa ocidental, no final desta semana, se tem vindo a manter quase imutavel
na 4f um sistema frontal bastante activo cruzará o noroeste da PI, na 5f, o sistema frontal aproxima-se do sul do pais formando-se uma baixa embebida ( LLC bastante visivel), essa baixa cruzará o sul do pais deixando muita chuva no alentejo e algarve ( a sul de lisboa-evora) com um pico de intensidade a cruzar o eixo sines-beja.
apos a passagem da perturbaçao o jet decai para a latitude 40-45º formando-se uma depressao a NW da galiza, na 6f, com movimento para NE e Pmin de 975-980hpa.
 uma frente fria activa cruza a PI no domingo deixando muita precipitaçao enquanto a massa polar actuará com a T850  baixar para -2 a 0º no norte ( altura na ordem dos 1320 a 1360mts) e para 0 a 2º no sul ( altura na ordem dos 1400 a 1440mts).
a massa pós-frontal originará instabilidade no norte e oeste peninsular e especialmente no litoral


----------



## trovoadas (23 Nov 2009 às 11:52)

A tão aguardada rega pro Algarve está prestes a chegar!!!

Previsão para 5ª Feira, 26 de Novembro de 2009

"Regiões Norte e Centro:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos na região Norte.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando temporariamente moderado (20 a 35 km/h) nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida de temperatura.
Região Sul:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte no Algarve, passando a regime
de aguaceiros para o final do dia.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, rodando para
noroeste.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Descida da temperatura máxima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Idália Mendonça/Joana Sanches

Actualizado a 23 de Novembro de 2009 às 10:51 UTC"

O GFS e o IM assim o indicam.


----------



## David sf (23 Nov 2009 às 11:57)

Para a próxima Quinta os modelos vão marcando um evento interessante aqui para o Alentejo, provavelmente aquele que trará maiores quantidades acumuladas neste Outono. Segundo a última run poderíamos acumular mais de 20 mm em 12 horas, que não sendo um dilúvio, dentro da actual conjuntura não é nada mau.
Quanto à entrada fria, os modelos estão mais ou menos estabilizados, quanto a precipitação e temperaturas a 850 hpa, e o que deverá decidir a cota de neve, é a temperatura a 500 hpa, que tem variado entre os -30 e os -20 de run para run, existindo ainda uma grande dispersão nos ensembles. Mas as últimas saídas válidas do GFS, das 12 de ontem e das 0 de hoje, metem uma cota de neve de 400 m no interior norte, o que garantiria queda de neve no pós frontal quer em Bragança, quer na Guarda.


----------



## RMira (23 Nov 2009 às 12:04)

Boas,

Quanto à entrada fria creio que não teremos grande sorte (cotas abaixo dos 1000m) uma vez que há muito pouco ou nenhum instalado. Penso que os modelos irão corrigir a situação de saída para saída. Se não me falha a memória, e corrijam-me se estou errado, a ISO 0 ainda nem tocou Portugal este ano.


----------



## Agreste (23 Nov 2009 às 12:12)

Agreste disse:


> Suponho Vince que estejas a olhar para estas trovoadas que estão meio perdidas no Atlântico...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que a coisa está ainda mais animada hoje... A imagem que vejo aqui neste link (se ainda estiver actualizado) chega a impressionar... Não estará a nascer ali qualquer coisa?  ou vamos apanhar com os restos daquilo? 

http://www.ssd.noaa.gov/goes/east/natl/flash-ir2.html


----------



## rogers (23 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

Enquanto a iso -4 não ficar em cima de Portugal não alimento esperanças de neve em cotas baixas. Portanto o que quer que venha acontecer durante esta semana e a próxima só será em cotas médias/altas.


----------



## Vince (23 Nov 2009 às 12:45)

O europeu até foi atrás do GFS trazendo a Iso 0 até mais a sul


----------



## vitamos (23 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

Com a situação de 4ª/5ª em perspectiva, mas sem dúvida com o ar sonhador já no próximo fim de semana, a run das 12z do GFS traz duas notas contrárias com um resultado interessante. Aparentemente com o geopotencial inalterado e uma ligeira subida na t850, a cota de neve baixa ainda mais um pouco no Interior e mesmo significativamente em zonas mais litorais devido a uma entrada da depressão ligeiramente mais a oeste... Esta ligeiro deslocamento faz a iso -30 a 500hPa, mergulhar no Norte e Centro. Tudo ainda pode mudar mas neste momento estamos com um cenário de eventuais cotas médias. SE e só SE não se alterasse, haveria contudo o problema da escassa precipitação pós frontal... As possibilidades dessa ocorrência na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda são superiores no Norte e mais reduzidas no Centro...

Mas daqui até lá muito irá mudar...


----------



## AnDré (23 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

vitamos disse:


> As possibilidades dessa ocorrência na madrugada de Domingo para Segunda são superiores no Norte e mais reduzidas no Centro...
> 
> Mas daqui até lá muito irá mudar...



Infelizmente e para essa data, o GFS tem aproximado cada vez mais o AA de nós. 

Run das 0h, das 6h e das 12h


----------



## Mjhb (23 Nov 2009 às 17:27)

Realmente, no link apontado, no último slide, nota-se um aumento relativamente grande, no que toca a potência, convecção, e a temperatura diminuiu no topo das nuvens.

Muito provavelmente, será aquilo...


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Bela saída do ECMWF!


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Nov 2009 às 18:48)

O Outono avança mas é sempre no Inverno que todos depositamos confiança,
em ver chuvas consistentes, em sentir nos rostos ventos  fortes, 
em contemplar eventualmente nas entradas frias alguma neve
ou simplesmente ficarmos fascinados com um espectáculo de raios e trovões.
E como estaremos mal habituados do pretérito Inverno que tão bem nos recordámos,com  um fartar de vilanagem para os amantes da neve,
convém lembrar os mais fracos de memória, que nem todos os  Invernos são assim.
Com a nossa desfavorável localização geográfica,
 é a excepção que todos anseamos e não a regra. 
( Veja-se a actual corrente perturbada de Oeste que tem afectado
e vai continuar a afectar nos próximos dias) com particular robustez
sobretudo as Ilhas Britânicas e noroeste  de França .
Esta é a regra, e nós ficamos sempre com a sensação de nos faltar 
uns 5 grauzitos de latitude mais a norte para sentirmos o que é de facto um Inverno rigoroso.
( E já agora,  uns graus de longitude mais para Leste. também davam geito).
A nós ,normalmente , já só nos chegam uns restos ( e aos que chegam) .

Pois bem:- agora que no próximo fim de semana 
estará aberta a nova temporada "das entradas frias" cá vai este tópico animar e muito se vai conjecturar seguramente sobre cotas e quantidades,
muita esperança irá ser   depositada numa Run para na seguinte,
muita desilusão afogar os nossos desejos.
A julgar pelo GFS  a Inauguração da Temporada 
não irá ser de arromba , antes  efémera e discreta.
Já o modelo Europeu investe mais na comissão fabriqueira 
e estará disposto a largar os cordões à bolsa com alguns  festejos,
mas ainda assim com orçamento reduzido devido à crise.
Seja como for a  esta distância  em meteorologia, guardado poderá estar sempre o bocado.

Olhando para mais perto as dúvidas começam a dissipar-se.
É sempre assim .As precipitações moderadas e democráticas 
previstas para  quarta, mais a norte e para quinta, mais a sul parecem garantidas.
Veremos e cá estaremos para continuar a acompanhar o senhor Outono


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Nov 2009 às 19:38)

nimboestrato disse:


> O Outono avança mas é sempre no Inverno que todos depositamos confiança,
> em ver chuvas consistentes, em sentir nos rostos ventos  fortes,
> em contemplar eventualmente nas entradas frias alguma neve
> ou simplesmente ficarmos fascinados com um espectáculo de raios e trovões.
> ...



Sejas bem regressado Nimbostrato, que falta fazem esses posts tão eloquentes e carregados de poesia meteorológica!


----------



## Aurélio (23 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

Olá boa noite, 
De acordo com os ultimos modelos e falando de forma geral, parece que teremos precipitação na Quinta no sul, e na Quarta mais a norte do país, sendop que depois entrará uma corrente fria de Noroeste, com um forte sistema frontal, trazendo depois da sua passagem uma corrente fria !!
Depois disso toma lá AA novamente para cima !!!


----------



## GARFEL (23 Nov 2009 às 20:39)

ehhhhh
nimbostrato
tá fixe esse post e.............poético
e não fui só eu achar
além do mais carregado de razão


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Nov 2009 às 21:22)




----------



## meteo (23 Nov 2009 às 22:43)

Vamos ter animação que não tem sido muita este Outono!

Volta a chuva aqui para o Centro,pelo menos Quinta-Feira.O Windguru dá perto dos 5 mm QUinta e uma bela rega para Domingo. Neve em perspectiva novamente para cotas médias.Bem bom


Voltaram os belos posts do Nimboestrato


----------



## ferreira5 (24 Nov 2009 às 08:17)

Bem o GFS na Run das 0h passou-se...tirou o frio todo!


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 08:24)

Centrem no Domingo à noite :







Para Viseu, o Wunderground anda generoso, talvez um pouco demais...

Quando chegar o dia, se for presico nem chove, quanto mais neve.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2009 às 09:23)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem o GFS na Run das 0h passou-se...tirou o frio todo!



Todo, todo... não! Mas tirou bastante, muito mesmo, sobretudo a 500hPa. Com isto as cotas de neve dispararam imenso... Parece adiado para já um cenário mais branco, mas acompanhemos.

EDIT: No entanto o ECM continua mais animador, quer na sinóptica geral, quer no possível frio.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Nov 2009 às 09:36)

vitamos disse:


> Todo, todo... não! Mas tirou bastante, muito mesmo, sobretudo a 500hPa. Com isto as cotas de neve dispararam imenso... Parece adiado para já um cenário mais branco, mas acompanhemos.
> 
> EDIT: No entanto o ECM continua mais animador, quer na sinóptica geral, quer no possível frio.



Embora, curiosamente, o IM, na sua mais recente previsão, aponte para cotas médias de neve na 5ª feira (900-1100m) e para os 1200/1400m na sexta.
Vamos ver a previsão para o restante do fim de semana, mas a expectativa mantém-se, embora uma má run desanime sempre um pouco, o que é preciso é que não seja mais que apenas isso, uma má run...


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2009 às 09:41)

mr. phillip disse:


> Embora, curiosamente, o IM, na sua mais recente previsão, aponte para cotas médias de neve na 5ª feira (900-1100m) e para os 1200/1400m na sexta.
> Vamos ver a previsão para o restante do fim de semana, mas a expectativa mantém-se, embora uma má run desanime sempre um pouco, o que é preciso é que não seja mais que apenas isso, uma má run...



Obrigado por essa importante informação mr.phillip. É que o IM tem um maior leque de informação disponibilizada pelo ECM. Daí se podem explicar esses valores e verificar de facto a tendência mais "fria" deste modelo...


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 09:44)

vitamos disse:


> Todo, todo... não! Mas tirou bastante, muito mesmo, sobretudo a 500hPa. Com isto as cotas de neve dispararam imenso... Parece adiado para já um cenário mais branco, mas acompanhemos.
> 
> EDIT: No entanto o ECM continua mais animador, quer na sinóptica geral, quer no possível frio.



Sim, realmente as cotas esfumaram-se, mas se formos a ver a página do IM, vê-se para Quinta-feira, neve em Bragança, Guarda e, claro, nas Penhas.

No entanto, as máximas passam e bastante os 0ºC, em especial em Bragança, que é de 8ºC...Não sei qual é a ideia.
mas eu já não espero nada do Instituto.

As previsões são muito fracas, e variam muito. de dia para dia, e só as fazem em condições, encima da hora!
Vejamos: ontem previsão para a mínima de Viseu era de 2ºC, durante a noite viram que já não caía para isso, e pelas 6h da manhã, pela calada, mudaram as previsões para 6ºC.
É a mesma coisa que por alertas para chuva forte, quando já estava a chover cães e gatos, com inundações e barragens a rebentar pelas costuras, de que vale?, antes estarem quietos que poupavam energia eléctrica.
Sinceramente...

Regressando ao que interessa, havemos de chegar ao dia e nem na Guarda neve,  pois com aquela máxima nada vai, e em Bragança nem se fala, pois se neva é o quê?, 5min, com aquela máxima se nevar é de noite, mas derrete logo, pois entretanto há-de chover, mas enfim.

Até logo...

Peço desculpa pelo off-topic, mas as verdades têm que ser ditas, e se disse algo de mal, por favor digam-me, que eu não gosto nada, nada, mas mesmo nada de mentir, ok?

Muito obrigado.


----------



## vitamos (24 Nov 2009 às 10:03)

Pedro disse:


> Sim, realmente as cotas esfumaram-se, mas se formos a ver a página do IM, vê-se para Quinta-feira, neve em Bragança, Guarda e, claro, nas Penhas.
> 
> No entanto, as máximas passam e bastante os 0ºC, em especial em Bragança, que é de 8ºC...Não sei qual é a ideia.
> mas eu já não espero nada do Instituto.
> ...



Ora então eu digo. Quando se faz uma crítica (e todas as instituições são criticáveis tem que se ter em atenção os fundamentos da crítica:

1 - NUNCA, mas NUNCA olhem para os símbolos! Vejam a previsão descritiva. Se a mínima 5ª feira para Bragança é de -1ºC e a máxima 8ºC neste momento e se pode nevar eventualmente em Bragança ou arredores, e se por exemplo nevar entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã e começar a chover depois que símbolo meter: neve ou chuva? Por isso, e mais uma vez atentem por favor à previsão descritiva. É o mesmo que nós no forum não termos letras e termos que lançar previsões só com símbolos... Impossível não?

2 - A previsão ontem era de mínima de 2ºC para Viseu. Havia certamente dados para poder afirmar isso. Ora se isso não aconteceu, ás 6h alguém mudou. E se não tivessem mudado? Seriam criticados... Mudaram são criticados... Vida ingrata a de um meteorologista... Quanto ao fazer previsões em cima da hora não percebi... O instituto até costuma fazer sempre a previsão para os 3 dias seguintes. Previsão fraca qual? A descritiva?

3 - Os alertas sim... São criticáveis em algumas situações sim. Mas mesmo em cima da hora é preferível lançar em situação de evento extremo. A questão dos alertas é sempre muito complicada. Um alerta de uma situação que não se venha a verificar provoca o pânico desnecessário. No entanto eu também sou adepto de que os alertas devem ser lançados por excesso e nunca por defeito. Mas esse trabalho, em situações por vezes ainda indefinidas é delicado e muito complicado.

Assim sendo, bater é muito fácil... Compreender por vezes é mais difícil. Como já foi aqui dito queixas contra o IM devem ser direccionadas aos próprios. O fórum não serve para isso. Já aconteceram críticas contudo que se justificam pelo facto de serem situações flagrantes... Mas há outras que sinceramente não tem qualquer fundamento.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 10:13)

vitamos disse:


> Ora então eu digo. Quando se faz uma crítica (e todas as instituições são criticáveis tem que se ter em atenção os fundamentos da crítica:
> 
> 1 - NUNCA, mas NUNCA olhem para os símbolos! Vejam a previsão descritiva. Se a mínima 5ª feira para Bragança é de -1ºC e a máxima 8ºC neste momento e se pode nevar eventualmente em Bragança ou arredores, e se por exemplo nevar entre as 7 e as 8 da manhã e começar a chover depois que símbolo meter: neve ou chuva? Por isso, e mais uma vez atentem por favor à previsão descritiva. É o mesmo que nós no forum não termos letras e termos que lançar previsões só com símbolos... Impossível não?
> 
> ...



Bem...

Como havia dito, muito obrigado por teres apontado os males do meu post, muito obrigado mesmo.
Até porque visto assim, também concordo contigo.

A vida de meteorologista é lixada, não é?Mas quem corre por gosto não cansa.

Mas uma vez, obrigado.


--------------------------------------

Gosto cada vez mais deste modelos(NOGAPS/COANMPS), raramente se engana, q pelo menos nas run´s que vejo, e é muito positivo

Este é o cenário a 144h:


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 10:24)

bons dias
a saida das 06z esta muito animadora com sucessivas preturbaçoes/cavados alimentados por uma lingua de ar tropical ( elevado theta-e) que advecta para o sul/sudoeste da peninsula....eventos extremos localizados sao possiveis... a precipitaçao sera bem distribuida e sob forma de neve acima dos 800-1000mts especialmente em fases pos frontais.


----------



## rozzo (24 Nov 2009 às 13:42)

Em relação a essa previsão por símbolos do IM, como o Vitamos disse, nós aqui já devíamos estar prevenidos e esquecer isso, e olhar simplesmente para a Previsão Descritiva.. 

Naturalmente colocar um símbolo apenas para definir o tempo ao longo de um dia numa cidade, metade das vezes é impossível e vai dar barraca..

Claro que nós temos de ter essa noção..

Agora que.. Quem a faz, tem de ter a noção que a maior parte da população não tem a sensibilidade que nós aqui já adquirimos, nem provavelmente paciência ou conhecimento para interpretar a Previsão Descritiva.. E naturalmente vai ligar à Previsão Significativa.. É um "tiro no pé" constante esse tipo de simbologia errada e completamente disparatada..

Ficam as pessoas que vão ver com uma ideia completamente errada, e mais.. Os media, certamente vão pegar nisso, e não me admiro de logo ouvir nas notícias ou nas rádios já a falar em neve nesses locais para 5ª feira, e provavelmente completamente errado e sem fundamento.. São "tiros nos pés" desnecessários e tão fáceis de evitar por parte do IM, que não compreendo a não ser por desleixo..

E quando uma Previsão Descritiva tem neve acima dos 900/1100 metros, não serve de desculpa a quem faz a simbologia da Previsão Significativa o ser difícil resumir o tempo num símbolo, com neve em Bragança p.ex..

Mas enfim..


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 14:57)

muito interessante a frente de 4f-5f...a frente apresenta areas de vorticidade e está recheada de baixas em superficie embebidas na fase quente....o CAPE/LI esta tambem muito interessante no centro e sul tal como a Tpot nos 850hpa ( theta-e), o windshear mantem-se elevado podendo originar fortes trovoadas de movimento rapido ( para E/ENE) e vida curta
na minha opiniao as zonas a sul de lisboa-evora deverao ser as mais afectadas sendo o local mais afectado o distrito de beja e faro


----------



## stormy (24 Nov 2009 às 16:45)

saida fantastica do GFS a apontar para fenomenos potencialmente extremos no medio/longo prazo
( probabilidade de ocorrencia bastante reduzida..)


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 16:46)

Para domingo, o GFS coloca precipitação muito abundante para o extremo noroeste de Portugal/Galicia. A seguir com atenção...


----------



## Jodamensil (24 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

stormy mostra la essa saida


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2009 às 16:47)

stormy disse:


> saida fantastica do GFS a apontar para fenomenos potencialmente extremos no medio/longo prazo
> ( probabilidade de ocorrencia bastante reduzida..)



acabei de acompanhar esta saída das 12h, e realmente lá para inícios de Dezembro a coisa promete, mas por agora é apenas "ficção"...certamente, se continuar a manter essa dinâmica é para acompanhar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2009 às 18:24)

Esta saida faz-me simplesmente sonhar.


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2009 às 19:11)

Realmente foi uma saida demolidora !!!!

Tão perfeita que nem sei o que dizer ....  !!

A ultima carta do ECM tb aproximou-se bastante ao GFS !!

EDIT: Não percebo a previsão de Sexta do IM ....

Sexta-Feira:
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima dos 1200/1400 metros.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado
(20 a 35 km/h) do quadrante sul e forte (35 a 50 km/h)
nas terras altas.
Subida da temperatura mínima.

Pergunto: Que vêem eles que o ECM e o GFS não conseguem ver ..... não vejo mais nesse dia e é segundo o GFS aguaceiros fracos a moderados no Norte e Centro, e periodos ou aguaceiros no Algarve !!
Tb parece-me que a hipótese de chuva forte no sul na Quinta já foi posta de parte (chover moderado até já me contento), e na Sexta realmente não entendo a previsão, até porque parece mais provável com os modelos (GFS) chover mais até final da manhã no Algarve do que a Norte ...
Mas como eles é que têm mais modelos ... não posso criticar !!

EDIT: Acho que já descobri !!
Acho que tem a ver com aquela tal mancha de precipitação que o GFS diz que na Sexta passa a sul do Algarve e o ECM nesta run das 12z, aparenta estarem no caminho da zona do Alentejo e Vale do Tejo !!
Ve-se através do ECM (corrido no IM) que apesar de aparentar estar sob dominio AA, existem muito pequnos nucleos formados na atmosfera que é quase preciso uma lupa para observá-los !!
parece que isto ainda vai mudar bastante !!


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Nov 2009 às 19:54)

já não via tanta instabilidade neste meteograma desde finais de Dezembro do ano passado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2009 às 20:12)

Pedro disse:


> Bem...
> 
> Como havia dito, muito obrigado por teres apontado os males do meu post, muito obrigado mesmo.
> Até porque visto assim, também concordo contigo.
> ...



Pois na minha opinião este tipo de situações são graves e devem ser eliminadas, pura e simplesmente não faz sentido, e só! Para mim é indução ao erro puro e duro e bem à vista de todos, pouco profissional! 

Concordo plenamente com o Rozzo.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 20:24)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Pois na minha opinião este tipo de situações são graves e devem ser eliminadas, pura e simplesmente não faz sentido, e só! Para mim é indução ao erro puro e duro e bem à vista de todos, pouco profissional!
> 
> Concordo plenamente com o Rozzo.



Eu também não discordo, bem pelo contrário, mas até foi é bem isto ter acontecido, foi pena éter sido publicamente e peço, novamente, desculpas sinceras e honestas, pois a partir da explicação do nosso colega Rozzo, consegui ter uma melhor percepção acerca da previsão do IM.

Por favor, compreendam..


----------



## psm (24 Nov 2009 às 20:36)

Pedro disse:


> Eu também não discordo, bem pelo contrário, mas até foi é bem isto ter acontecido, foi pena éter sido publicamente e peço, novamente, desculpas sinceras e honestas, pois a partir da explicação do nosso colega Rozzo, consegui ter uma melhor percepção acerca da previsão do IM.
> 
> Por favor, compreendam..





Pois, mas antes de se escrever, o que se escreve tem que se ter cuidado com que se vai escrever. 

Muitas das vezes as pessoas não sabem o que se passa lá dentro(sem duvida que foi um episódio lamentavel) mas é tentar se informar do que se passa, e como és ainda muito novo é dificil de te aperceberes do que é!!


----------



## Aurélio (24 Nov 2009 às 20:42)

Em relação á história da Significativa versus Descritiva, eu apenas digo:
No outro dia para o sul (esqueci-me do dia - foi a semana passada) eles davam na descritiva a seguinte previsão:
Regiões do Sul:
Periodos de chuva e possibilidade de trovoadas.
Quando olhei fiquei todo contente, contudo quando virei para a página da significativa vi, periodos de chuva somente na zona de Sagres.
Para quem acompanhou nesse dia o radar sabe que realmente o sitio em que esteve mais proximo de chover foi efectivamente nesse zona do Barlavento !!
Olhando aos modelos nada indicava chuva em especial em pleno sul !!

Quando vejo na descritiva chuva para o sul, quando afinal a significativa é para a zona de Setubal por exemplo, pergunto onde está o rigor.
Ninguém pede uma previsão região por região descritiva mas um maior rigor no que se está a escrever.

Parece obviamente um contraponto ao que estavam a dizer !! Para mim uma descritiva nada significa ...
Compreendo o que disseram mas se a significativa for feita com rigor é muito mais útil do que a descritiva, para além de eles separarem por exemplo a manhã da tarde na significativa o que ajuda muito ...

Obviamente não é uma critica ao nosso estimado IM, mas ás vezes é preciso mais rigor por quem escreve no Site !!
Bom mas não vamos alimentar mais este assunto .... senão isto deixa de ser *seguimento de previsão e modelos *

Mas tenho a impressão que não sei ... se sei exactamente do que estavam a falar


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2009 às 20:56)

Não batam no miúdo! 

Isto levanta problemas que não são novos! Como se costuma dizer é já um problema "estrutural", é um erro as previsões significativas baseadas nas capitais de distrito! Reparem na AEMET, não há um "bonequinho" para cada capital, há vários por região com as temperaturas nas capitais, é assim que deveria ser! Digam me lá se não ficava melhor um icone de chuva em Bragança e alguns de neve no Larouco, Marão, Montemuro, Estrela... com indicção da cota?!!! Será assim tão trancendente? Nos alertas é a mesma "vergonha", não me digam que não é porque é! Vivo isso na pele! Vila Real é distante e muitas vezes nada tem a ver como o que se passa aqui, já tivemos temperaturas muito baixas que justificavam um determinado alerta, mas como a capital não tinha temperaturas baixas era como se nada se passasse!

Já enviei vários e-mails para o IM a sugerir alterações, a resposta é sempre a mesma, uma resposta tipo! 

Desculpem o off-topic, os moderadores que façam deste post o que entenderem, eu não tenho problema nenhum em demonstrar o meu descontentamento com o IM, afinal de contas já se arraste à tanto tempo que já é um descontentamento de estimação.

Tal como na RTP continuo à espera das mudanças, pode ser um dia que o sitio mude!

I hope!

*Ex:*


----------



## Mjhb (24 Nov 2009 às 21:30)

Flaviense21 disse:


>



Onde posso conseguir estes mapas?


----------



## YuRiSsS (24 Nov 2009 às 21:40)

Neste momento vejo que andam mais focados nas previsões a médio/longo prazo, e o que dizem para amanhã ? O IM prevê períodos de chuva para o sul a partir da tarde, acham que vai ser algo interessante ou nem por isso... ?


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2009 às 21:58)

Está a sair a nova RUN (18h), vamos ver como se irá comportar


----------



## Veterano (24 Nov 2009 às 22:06)

squidward disse:


> Está a sair a nova RUN (18h), vamos ver como se irá comportar



  Parece-me muito interessante.


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2009 às 22:12)

Veterano disse:


> Parece-me muito interessante.



De facto uma run bastante boa com cotas de neve que podem chegar aos 700m ou até menos


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2009 às 22:19)

Muito melhor que a anterior!






A esperança continua!


----------



## squidward (24 Nov 2009 às 22:37)

não resisti.
temos que construir um arca de Noe para daqui a 252h


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (24 Nov 2009 às 22:46)

Mais à frente, na area esotérica do GFS alguem reparou na tendência de um A potente na Gronelândia, esta tendência tem-se mantido nas ultimas RUN´s!

*1050 hpa!*






A acompanhar!


----------



## GARFEL (24 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Pedro disse:


> Onde posso conseguir estes mapas?



não sei se existem vários sítios 
eu vejo-os em
snowalert
espero não estar errado


----------



## ACalado (24 Nov 2009 às 22:56)

GARFEL disse:


> não sei se existem vários sítios
> eu vejo-os em
> snowalert
> espero não estar errado



http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/map


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Nov 2009 às 23:04)

Sim senhor mais uma bela saida esta das 18h a meter muiiiitttaaa chuva para portugal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Nov 2009 às 23:16)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Sim senhor mais uma bela saida esta das 18h a meter muiiiitttaaa chuva para portugal.



Olha que tirou bastante pelo menos aqui no Algarve no 2ºpainel passou de 123 mm para 51 mm, se chovesse 123 mm ficava logo na média na 1ª semana de Dezembro. Em relação à 5ªfeira segundo o Hirlam ela pode ser forte no Sotavento na manhã de 5ªfeira, vamos lá ver se não foge, já agora segundo o AEMET para 6ªfeira, Sábado e Domingo existe mais probabilidade de chover do que na 5ªfeira segundo a previsão para Ayamonte, que é um sinal claro que vai chover nos próximos dias no Algarve, finalmente, já não era sem tempo.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Nov 2009 às 09:39)

Bom dia,

Segundo os vários modelos (GFS, Aladin, ECMWF) parece que a chuva chegará aqui ao Algarve ao final desta tarde, onde se irá manter durante parte da noite, para depois voltar (e em principio com maior intensidade) no dia 29. Parece que este final de mês será um pouco melhor aqui para o Algarve, ainda assim, ficaremos com uma precipitação acumulada muito reduzida, face à média para Novembro.

O inicio de Dezembro parece estar a querer prometer, mas ainda falta algum tempo, portanto, teremos que aguardar para melhores definições!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Nov 2009 às 09:46)

Na minha opinião esta saida do gfs a médio longo prazo está mais fraca que as anteriores a respeito de chuva, mas em contra partida os outros modelos estão muito bons, mas espero que a próxima run do gfs já meta o cenário de ontém.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (25 Nov 2009 às 13:28)

Boas..

Cá está um bom ensemble para nós dos reinos Algarvios:








Já nas previsões medio e longo prazo tudo parece que vamos ter um Dezembro tempestivo tal como a MetOffice previu...

(Venha de lá esse ''verão'' Londrino)

A ver vamos!!

Já o meteograma, é muito favoravel!!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 14:50)

É impressão minha ou apenas vamos ter de "raspão" no noroeste de Portugal os efeitos da depressão situada entre o Reino Unido e a Escandinávia, no dia 29, domingo?






A meu ver teremos alguma chuva e tempo frio, e um pós frontal com alguma neve nos pontos mais altos do norte.
Não resisti a colocar a precipitação prevista:






Parece-me que haverá alguma incoerência entre a carta de geopotencial e a carta de precipitação.
Que acham?


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Nov 2009 às 15:40)

Análise ao GFS:

Analisando o _jet stream_, iremos ter uma corrente forte com um pico, de noroeste, no dia 30 pelas 19h.
Nessa mesma altura a precipitação prevista será em pouca quantidade. Mas atendendo à rum paralela está prevista forte precipitação no noroeste da península, incluindo o Minho e eventualmente o Douro litoral. *Qual delas vencerá?*












Aqui a run paralela:


----------



## Levante (25 Nov 2009 às 16:03)

Bem... parece que é desta que vai chover por cá!
Quanto a hoje não deposito grandes esperanças, pode pingar mas nada de especial, 1-2mm se tanto.
Sábado parece ser o dia da "viragem", com o o GFS a meter muita água, com uma perturbação no Golfo da Cadiz associada a um fluxo vindo dos Açores.
Ainda deve tirar até ao evento, mas parece que as coisas vão voltar ao normal!


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2009 às 16:06)

Bem run após run o cenário esta-se desvendar, a madrugada de Segunda promete, penso que a entrava fria vamos te-la resta saber a sua "intensidade" isso determinará as cotas de neve


----------



## squidward (25 Nov 2009 às 16:41)

sim de facto, nesta RUN colocou mais frio.
Vamos acompanhar as próximas RUN's

ps-voltou a colocar um diluvio em Portugal para dia 5...tendencia??


----------



## David sf (25 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

Neste momento, e a cerca de 100 h de distância do acontecimento, as cotas de neve dos meteogramas Meteopt, anda perto dos 350 m em Bragança e dos 600 m em Portel, sempre em momentos onde é prevista precipitação. Imagino que no litoral o método de cálculo das cotas de neve não deve ser muito certeiro, até porque há componente marítima na advecção fria, mas no interior qual será a fiabilidade das cotas? É que a confirmarem-se as previsões, poderia nevar em Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda, estando Castelo Branco e Portalegre no limiar.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Nov 2009 às 16:50)

spiritmind disse:


> http://www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/Serra-da-Estrela/map



Muito obrigado aos 2!!


----------



## ACalado (25 Nov 2009 às 17:01)

David sf disse:


> Neste momento, e a cerca de 100 h de distância do acontecimento, as cotas de neve dos meteogramas Meteopt, anda perto dos 350 m em Bragança e dos 600 m em Portel, sempre em momentos onde é prevista precipitação. Imagino que no litoral o método de cálculo das cotas de neve não deve ser muito certeiro, até porque há componente marítima na advecção fria, mas no interior qual será a fiabilidade das cotas? É que a confirmarem-se as previsões, poderia nevar em Bragança, Vila Real, Viseu, Guarda, estando Castelo Branco e Portalegre no limiar.



Penso que as cotas não serão tão baixas embora o meteograma as referencie, pois vendo as temperaturas a 500hpa -30ºc e a 850hpa -2ºc (madrugada de segunda 108h) dá cotas na ordem dos 700m isto na teoria, depois temos de verificar o geopotencial existente e os microclimas que  podem fazer variar as cotas.


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 17:17)

squidward disse:


> sim de facto, nesta RUN colocou mais frio.
> Vamos acompanhar as próximas RUN's
> 
> ps-voltou a colocar um diluvio em Portugal para dia 5...tendencia??



Sim já se pode falar numa tendência, até mesmo para um inicio de Dezembro primeiros 10 dias muito tempestuosos


----------



## miguel (25 Nov 2009 às 17:33)

miguel disse:


> Até Quarta vamos ver as mínimas a caírem e a formação de nevoeiros e de geada, a partir de quarta e até sexta temos a possibilidade de chuva moderada pontualmente forte em especial no Centro e Sul que vai saber bem aos Algarvios... Depois ai sim vejo a possibilidade de uma entrada fria de NW para os últimos dois dias deste mês (29 e 30) com neve a cotas médias e altas



Passados 4 dias de ter dito isto o que mudou!?! Quase nada   Domingo será um dia muito interessante devido a irmos ter muita chuva de Norte a Sul com acumulações muito interessantes, vento que vai soprar forte com rajadas arrisco dizer entre os 70 e os 80 no Litoral e 100km/h nas terras altas do Norte e Centro a cota de neve vai descer aos 600/700 metros principalmente no pós frontal na madrugada de Segunda dia 30  não querendo dizer que acumule a essas cotas mas acima dos 900m poderá acumular bastante neve  

Isto é a minha análise.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2009 às 18:38)

É verdade que as cotas estão boas para nos dar alegrias, mas... a falta de precipitação a horas certas é sempre um problema e parece que desta vez não será excepção!  Pois de nada servem sem precipitação!

Cá para mim as cotas serão:

*Domingo: 800m (ao final do dia) com pouca precipitação.
2ª Feira: 700m (de manhã) precipitação quase nula.*

A maiores altitudes (Montalegre, Castro Daire e zonas de Montanha) aí sim poderão ver boas acumulações!


----------



## Skizzo (25 Nov 2009 às 18:46)

Mais chuva? Não há um dia de descanço! Espero que Dezembro seja bem mais seco, pelo menos por aqui.


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (25 Nov 2009 às 19:17)

Flaviense21 disse:


> É verdade que as cotas estão boas para nos dar alegrias, mas... a falta de precipitação a horas certas é sempre um problema e parece que desta vez não será excepção!  Pois de nada servem sem precipitação!
> 
> Cá para mim as cotas serão:
> 
> ...



Olá, boa noite! Eu sou de Castro Daire e tenho bastante interesse por meteorologia, e por isso venho frequentemente ao vosso forum, principalmente nesta altura de Inverno em que os fenómenos mais excepcionais estão no seu "auge".

E não resisti a responder a essa observação.
Acha mesmo que no dia 29 poderemos contar com uma boa acumulaçao de neve em Castro Daire?
Fiquem bem.


----------



## N_Fig (25 Nov 2009 às 19:22)

Skizzo disse:


> Mais chuva? Não há um dia de descanço! *Espero que Dezembro seja bem mais seco*, pelo menos por aqui.



Herege...


----------



## rogers (25 Nov 2009 às 19:25)

Bem Vindo ao fórum PedroEsteves.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Nov 2009 às 19:28)

pedroesteves disse:


> Olá, boa noite! Eu sou de Castro Daire e tenho bastante interesse por meteorologia, e por isso venho frequentemente ao vosso forum, principalmente nesta altura de Inverno em que os fenómenos mais excepcionais estão no seu "auge".
> 
> E não resisti a responder a essa observação.
> Acha mesmo que no dia 29 poderemos contar com uma boa acumulaçao de neve em Castro Daire?
> Fiquem bem.



Boa noite Pedro, não sou certamente a pessoa mais indicada para lhe responder, não sou meteorologista mas tal como todos por aqui tenho uma paixão tremenda por tudo isto e vou na medida do possível tendo as minhas limitações moldando possíveis cenários!

Na minha opinião a sua região poderá destacar-se devido à sua altitude, pois é graças a ela que poderão ter os factores necessários reunidos, ou seja o frio em altitude e a precipitação à hora certa. 

Eu acredito que a manter-se o cenário actual tenha uma nevada, grande? pequena? Já não vou tão longe!  Vamos lá ver se os modelos não nos traem!

Previsão AEMET para a Cordilheira Cantábrica:



> 5.- PRONOSTICO PARA EL DIA 29 (DOMINGO)
> 
> CIELOS NUBOSOS A MUY NUBOSOS. CHUBASCOS DEBILES CON PROBABILIDAD
> DE SER LOCALMENTE MODERADOS Y PROBABLES TORMENTAS EN LA MITAD
> ...



Haja precipitação!


----------



## Pedro André Esteves (25 Nov 2009 às 19:34)

Pois, sem precipitação nada feito.
Mesmo assim obrigado pela informação


----------



## Aurélio (25 Nov 2009 às 21:53)

Pelos modelos parece-me que mesmo os próximos dois dias estão muito inconclusivos pois por exemplo basta olhar para ontem e olhar para hoje em termos da precipitação prevista !!

Olhando para o ECM e para o GFS pouca coisa tem a ver principalmente olhando para a ultima saida do ECM !!!
Muito muito má ... em termos a mais longo prazo !!


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:51)

Por acaso voçês estão a conseguir abrir o Meteociel?
Obrigado


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2009 às 22:52)

Aurélio disse:


> Pelos modelos parece-me que mesmo os próximos dois dias estão muito inconclusivos pois por exemplo basta olhar para ontem e olhar para hoje em termos da precipitação prevista !!
> 
> Olhando para o ECM e para o GFS pouca coisa tem a ver principalmente olhando para a ultima saida do ECM !!!
> Muito muito má ... em termos a mais longo prazo !!



Mas pelo contrário o GFS parece-me muito boa!


----------



## ruka (25 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

ferreira5 disse:


> Por acaso voçês estão a conseguir abrir o Meteociel?
> Obrigado



não... dá link inoperacional... deve ser algum problema do site...


----------



## ferreira5 (25 Nov 2009 às 23:08)

Vou vendo por este para quem não conhece:

http://www.meteoibiza.com/gfsmapas.html


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Nov 2009 às 06:07)

Aí vem animação para o fim de semana..
Agitam-se as hostes. Multiplicam-se  posts sobre as incidências e possíveis ocorrências.A cota de neve, qual bolsa de valores em conjectura 
instável , ora vai subindo ora vai descendo,ao sabor das runs  e as  precipitações,ora são generosas ora discretas.
Mas seja como for, que haja desde logo  esta Animação.
É sempre preferível àquela estagnação tão característica
que afecta a nossa região mesmo depois de acabado o  Verão.
O que aí vem, que venha .
Depois  (na próxima semana) ,há quem insista em mais precipitações ,
sobretudo a norte, há outros que dizem que não e  amanhã , sobre isso mudarão de opinião e trocarão de posição. Nada que não tenha ocorrido já 
em anteriores situações.
Pois se,  por vezes surgem nuances para o dia seguinte,se há dias que ainda surpreendem ,o melhor é não alargar tanto o nosso campo de visão 
e prudente será, quedar-mo-nos   pelo fim de semana…
E assim sendo, "  Um Bom fim de semana para todos" com muita Animação...


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Nov 2009 às 08:53)

Bom dia.

Nas cartas do meteociel, o GFS até às 180h, mostra-nos a presença de um bom *AA* na  zona sul da Gronelândia. Será este um bom indicador para nós? Pelo menos promete empurrar as depressões uns graus mais para sul, o que para todo o país poderia ser interessante.
Será esta a mudança de padrão tão anunciada?


----------



## Jota 21 (26 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

Também vou ser um pouco Herege. Devia ser proibido chover na zona de Sintra a partir das 15:00h de todos os Sábados até ás 15:00 de todos os Domingos Antes e depois podia chover á vontade...
 Estou a brincar mas parece que mais uma vez as previsões apontam para chuva logo a partir da madrugada de Domingo o que dá pouco jeito para quem pratica desporto ao ar livre da parte da manhã. Com lama também é engraçado mas dá mais trabalho
 Aliás, chuva parece que é o que não vai faltar nos próximos tempos o que é bom para os nossos solos que bem precisados de água andam. Pelo que se vê aproxima-se um Inverno a sério o que dá sempre grandes alegrias aos membros deste fórum.


----------



## Snifa (26 Nov 2009 às 11:23)

Bons dias,

Ora aí está o frio...

parece que Domingo vai ser um dia interessante para condições de neve nomeadamente em cotas ( talvez) acima dos 1000 m no Norte e Centro,e depois da passagem da frente , isto associado a bastante instabilidade ( boas células convectivas no ar frio pós frontal) que podem proporcionar aguaceiros intensos e até trovoada com queda de granizo..

Atenção também ao vento NW  que provocará uma sensação de frio ainda maior...

A Serra da Estrela deverá acumular bastante neve ( com mais consistência e espessura) na zona acima dos 1500/ 1700 metros... o 1º nevão da época?

Vamos aguardar pois até lá ainda vai ajustar, mas provavelmente teremos a 1º entrada fria digna deste nome neste  Outono/Inverno...


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2009 às 11:27)

Se a run das 00h do GFS era excelente para o Algarve, a run das 6 fez um corte radical na precipitação e reduziu tudo a uns meros 3 ou 4 mm para domingo, e mesmo a 180 horas cerca de 9 mm é muito fraco, já é certo e sabido nós apanharmos com os restos, o Norte fica sempre com tudo. De dia para dia, tem sido um adiar constante e um corte nos dias com precipitação, nada que o Sul não esteja habituado, o ECM a precipitação no domingo vem de Noroeste logo uma mera chuvinha e nada mais.


----------



## Levante (26 Nov 2009 às 12:06)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Se a run das 00h do GFS era excelente para o Algarve, a run das 6 fez um corte radical na precipitação e reduziu tudo a uns meros 3 ou 4 mm para domingo, e mesmo a 180 horas cerca de 9 mm é muito fraco, já é certo e sabido nós apanharmos com os restos, o Norte fica sempre com tudo. De dia para dia, tem sido um adiar constante e um corte nos dias com precipitação, nada que o Sul não esteja habituado, o ECM a precipitação no domingo vem de Noroeste logo uma mera chuvinha e nada mais.



Pois é vizinho algarvio... mais do mesmo. Já começa a fartar. Eu prefiria que não dessem falsas esperanças. Vai chegar um fluxo de NW é verdade, mas por aqui se chover é na passagem da frente (já debilitada) e de um ou outro aguaceiro perdido no pós-frontal. Isto em Dezembro tem de romper o cano senão estamos mal


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2009 às 12:15)

Vizinhos algarvios não desesperem o GFS parece que coloca o anti-ciclone nas ilhas britânicas, mas claro é uma previsão a 200 horas.
E pelos modelos de precipitação até o norte leva um corte de precipitação ficando esta pelo centro e sul.
Vamos ver se temos direito às nossas depressões privadas


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2009 às 12:57)

O fim de semana que se aproxima promete e muito será o primeiro evento de neve a cotas razoáveis estando a cereja no topo do bolo para domingo onde as cotas podem baixar até aos 800m (teremos de esperar mais umas RUN´s para confirmar)


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 14:40)

spiritmind disse:


> O fim de semana que se aproxima promete e muito será o primeiro evento de neve a cotas razoáveis estando a cereja no topo do bolo para domingo onde as cotas podem baixar até aos 800m (teremos de esperar mais umas RUN´s para confirmar)



  Só para completar a tua informação, spiritmind, vou acrescentar o mapa da precipitação, que com as devidas reservas, prevê neve nas terras altas para o almoço de domingo...


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2009 às 15:49)

Veterano disse:


> Só para completar a tua informação, spiritmind, vou acrescentar o mapa da precipitação, que com as devidas reservas, prevê neve nas terras altas para o almoço de domingo...



É verdade  mais uma run e estamos no bom caminho o gfs continua certo na sua previsão e já estamos a 72h


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2009 às 17:00)

spiritmind disse:


> O fim de semana que se aproxima promete e muito será o primeiro evento de neve a cotas razoáveis estando a cereja no topo do bolo para domingo onde as cotas podem baixar até aos 800m (teremos de esperar mais umas RUN´s para confirmar)



Penso que cota poderá ser um pouco mais baixa aqui em Bragança, podendo descer até aos 600m na minha opinião.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Nov 2009 às 17:08)

No site da AEMET, a cota de neve para a Puebla de Sanabria está, para 2ª feira, nos 600m.
Pode ser que em Bragança caia alguma neve, mas está mesmo tudo por arames... Qualquer desvio mínimo, em alta, retira a possibilidade, mas qualquer correcção mais fresca garante, se existir precipitação, o elemento branco na cidade, e é essa a minha esperança...


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 17:11)

ferreira5 disse:


> Penso que cota poderá ser um pouco mais baixa aqui em Bragança, podendo descer até aos 600m na minha opinião.




O AEMet espanhol indica uma cota de neve de 1.000 metros para Puebla de Sanabria, para domingo, descendo aos 600 metros na 2ª feira.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Nov 2009 às 17:12)

Anda tudo aos pulos e saltos no Norte e Centro por causa da chuva e em especial a neve que vai cair no Norte e Centro !!
Eu aqui ando a ver quantas runs falta para tirarem tudo o que resto de precipitação aqui para o Algarve !!

Nesta run das 12h do GFS que anda uma lástima este ano em especial a curto e médio prazo, deu mais uma facada na precipitação aqui para o Algarve, que neste momento depois da aniquilação completa, primeiro de hoje, depois da chuva inicialmente prevista para amanhã, e de Sábado Domingo já falta pouco para tirar uns 5 ou 10 mm previstos, e Segunda já se foi tudo !!
Enfim neste momento resume-se tudo a 5 mm !!

E cada vez mais o cenário pra a 1ª metade de Dezembro parece o mesmo de sempre aqui para o Algarve com o AA sempre aqui presente !!

Acho que deixei de acreditar nos modelos nem a curto prazo, nem médio nem longo prazo !!
Se nem a 48/72 já acertam .... triste sina aqui para o Algarve !!

Desculpem o desabafo ... mas tenho a certeza que se fosse com voçês a se passar o que se passa no Algarve ficavam assim !!

Tenho estado bastante moderado mas com o assassinato dos modellos que deram mesmo com um evento a 48/72 horas já nem acredito em nada !!
E mesmo a medio/longo prazo o assassinato continua !!


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2009 às 17:14)

mr. phillip disse:


> No site da AEMET, a cota de neve para a Puebla de Sanabria está, para 2ª feira, nos 600m.
> Pode ser que em Bragança caia alguma neve, mas está mesmo tudo por arames... Qualquer desvio mínimo, em alta, retira a possibilidade, mas qualquer correcção mais fresca garante, se existir precipitação, o elemento branco na cidade, e é essa a minha esperança...



Só não percebo uma coisa os meteogramas do GFS que podemos consultar no fórum, indicam cotas ainda mais baixas, qual a sua credibilidade e veracidade?
Não interpretam os modelos do GFS de forma rigorosa? Se sim neste momento as previsões indicam que irá nevar em Bragança.
E já agora qual a altitude a que se refere o meteograma de bragança.?


----------



## Teles (26 Nov 2009 às 17:22)

Aurélio não podes esquecer que está a poucos quilómetros de África  e isso causa bastante influencia o clima na vossa localidade


----------



## AnDré (26 Nov 2009 às 17:26)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só não percebo uma coisa os meteogramas do GFS que podemos consultar no fórum, indicam cotas ainda mais baixas, qual a sua credibilidade e veracidade?
> Não interpretam os modelos do GFS de forma rigorosa? Se sim neste momento as previsões indicam que irá nevar em Bragança.
> E já agora qual a altitude a que se refere o meteograma de bragança.?



Para já os 600m parece ser o limite dos limites.
Quando a cota desce a baixo disso, acaba-se a precipitação.


Meteograma GFS meteoPT.com, run das 12h - Bragança


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 17:37)

AnDré disse:


> Para já os 600m parece ser o limite dos limites.
> Quando a cota desce a baixo disso, acaba-se a precipitação.



  A incerteza se vai nevar em Bragança não se prende com o frio em altura necessário, que vai existir, mas sim com a humidade. Tenho as minhas suspeitas que a Sanabria poderá monopolizar a neve.


----------



## Vince (26 Nov 2009 às 17:45)

ferreira5 disse:


> Só não percebo uma coisa os meteogramas do GFS que podemos consultar no fórum, indicam cotas ainda mais baixas, qual a sua credibilidade e veracidade?
> Não interpretam os modelos do GFS de forma rigorosa? Se sim neste momento as previsões indicam que irá nevar em Bragança.
> E já agora qual a altitude a que se refere o meteograma de bragança.?



Não existe uma fórmula universal de calcular a cota de neve pois é impossível, esta depende localmente de variados factores. Existe é uma serie de conceitos académicos e algoritmos, que funcionam de forma generalista, sendo que uns podem funcionar bem em certas situações, como por exemplo a existência de ar frio acumulado à superfície onde algoritmos clássicos falham, mas que por outro lado funcionam mal em montanha, etc,etc. Há ainda pormenores como o vento, a humidade à superfície, tipo de entrada (quadrante) que beneficia uns e prejudica outros, proximidade do mar, etc.

Para além disso há os erros dos próprios modelos, cujas limitações e incertezas são como nas restantes variáveis, sendo que na neve as incertezas podem ser superiores dada a importância do que se passa à superfície onde a capacidade de um modelo é muito mais limitada.

Um algoritmo como o nosso não deve ser encarado como uma certeza que vai nevar ou não aquela cota, nenhum algoritmo pode garantir isso, serve apenas de orientação geral.

Pela experiência do anterior Inverno, esta cota do Meteopt umas vezes funcionou bastante bem, outras nem por isso, mas nunca se sabe bem porque é que falhou pois podem ser variadas as razões e parte delas podem nem ter nada a ver com o algoritmo em si.

De acordo com as última saídas que o André colocou mais acima, parece ser possível nevar em Bragança mas está no limite do já habitual duelo entre altitude/cota, frio e precipitação.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 17:49)

Aurélio disse:


> Anda tudo aos pulos e saltos no Norte e Centro por causa da chuva e em especial a neve que vai cair no Norte e Centro !!
> Eu aqui ando a ver quantas runs falta para tirarem tudo o que resto de precipitação aqui para o Algarve !!
> 
> Nesta run das 12h do GFS que anda uma lástima este ano em especial a curto e médio prazo, deu mais uma facada na precipitação aqui para o Algarve, que neste momento depois da aniquilação completa, primeiro de hoje, depois da chuva inicialmente prevista para amanhã, e de Sábado Domingo já falta pouco para tirar uns 5 ou 10 mm previstos, e Segunda já se foi tudo !!
> ...



Pois é caro Aurélio, esta saida é uma vergonha, tanto a curto prazo como a médio e longo prazo, mas segundo os modelos sazonais vai ser um dezembro chuvoso para todo o pais, agora será que vai ser mesmo, eu gostava que sim.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 17:57)

Isto explica tudo:


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2009 às 17:57)

Veterano disse:


> A incerteza se vai nevar em Bragança não se prende com o frio em altura necessário, que vai existir, mas sim com a humidade. Tenho as minhas suspeitas que a Sanabria poderá monopolizar a neve.



Bem como a entrada não é predominantemente de Norte penso que poderá passar alguma coisa...


----------



## Veterano (26 Nov 2009 às 18:00)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem como a entrada não é predominantemente de Norte penso que poderá passar alguma coisa...



  Esperemos que sim! Para já, o nosso IM joga à defesa e não se atreve a prever neve para Bragança...


----------



## jonaslor (26 Nov 2009 às 18:21)

ferreira5 disse:


> Bem como a entrada não é predominantemente de Norte penso que poderá passar alguma coisa...




Boas pessoal.
E por estas bandas, será que neva alguma coisa?


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 18:31)

Boas...

Como tenho estado a par dos modelos, parece que a neve vai retrocedendo, retrocedendo, e retrocedendo...
A mim, parece-me que vamos chegar ao dia e se for preciso nem na estrela neva...


----------



## ferreira5 (26 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

Pedro disse:


> Boas...
> 
> Como tenho estado a par dos modelos, parece que a neve vai retrocedendo, retrocedendo, e retrocedendo...
> A mim, parece-me que vamos chegar ao dia e se for preciso nem na estrela neva...



Sim pode nevar em Bragança e não nevar na Serra da Estrela...já não é a 1ª vez!


----------



## David sf (26 Nov 2009 às 19:33)

Creio que neste momento está assegurada a neve nos sistemas montanhosos. Acima dos 1200 m a acumulação deve ser grande, uma vez que a frente já deixará neve acima dessa cota. Depois para o pós frontal é a lotaria, onde calhar, mas creio que na Guarda e em Bragança é provável cairem uns farrapos. Não deverá dar é para acumular.
Quanto aos dias seguintes não acredito no que o GFS está a mostrar, ontem mostrava demasiada chuva, hoje mostra demasiado anticiclone, amanhã vamos ver. O ECM está muito diferente, colocando anticiclone entre o Reino Unido e a Escandinávia, e uma circulação em omega sobre a península. Também é bom demais para ser verdade. Mas há uma tendência de muitos modelos para a longo prazo colocarem altas pressões a latitudes muito elevadas, o que só nos pode favorecer, ou dá frio ou dá chuva.


----------



## ACalado (26 Nov 2009 às 19:41)

ferreira5 disse:


> Sim pode nevar em Bragança e não nevar na Serra da Estrela...já não é a 1ª vez!



sim mas de certeza que isso não vai acontecer, vamos ter neve nas cotas intermédias durante o dia de domingo mas para o fim da tarde com a descida das temperaturas  poderá nevar acima dos 700/800m no pós frontal  isto segundo a sinóptica actual e modelos actuais  
ora vejamos:







temos 2 frentes a atravessar o território e um pós frontal com uma oclusão fria,é nessa oclusão que tenho esperança, o efeito da orografia e a humidade podem fazer a diferença. 

existe alguma humidade 







quanto a ISOS

















Ter em atenção o geopotencial  

os dados estão lançados vamos ver


----------



## Mjhb (26 Nov 2009 às 20:13)

Neve para Manteigas, no Domingo à tarde e Segunda: http://www.weather-meteo.com/forecast-in.asp?U=Manteigas&C=Portugal&T=1


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2009 às 22:35)

O GFS, que manteve durante alguns dias um início de Dezembro com muita precipitação, retirou tudo e agora a longo prazo coloca anticiclone. Este ano parece que a tendência instalada é depressões à latitude das ilhas britânicas a enviar frentes que deixam apenas chuvas consideráveis a norte do Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela e anticiclone em África a estender-se para a PI e Mediterrâneo... Esteja no Reino Unido, na Escandinávia ou no Atlântico, desde 2004 que o Algarve parece que leva sempre com o anticiclone em cima...


----------



## Minho (26 Nov 2009 às 23:00)

Tudo se mantém mais ou menos, apenas me preocupa a pouca consistência da isotérmica a 850ºC, espero que não haja grandes variações senão podemos ter surpresas desagradáveis. Um geopotencial bem baixo e a humidade assegurada pelo longo percorrido oceânico.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Nov 2009 às 23:02)

E mais uma saida mais uma desgraça, Domingo parece que vai ser o ultimo dia que chove forte, depois desse dia vêm ai a nossa carraça o AA, coitadinho do AA já tinha tantas saudades nossas, agora a sério isto está a ficar mais uma vez mau, mas claro no sul...., enfim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (26 Nov 2009 às 23:21)

Boa noite pessoal!
Como posso ter acesso aquela tabela das cotas de neve precipitaçao temperatura aqui da minha zona!

(Tabela da meteopt.com)


cumps


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Nov 2009 às 23:23)

Boas...

Fazendo a minha análise a estes modelos de hoje em relação ao proximo evento, considero que os modelos de hoje foram um autentico fracasso, mas não demonstrou uma tendencia linear dos ultimos dias 'modelisticos' em que haveria chuva forte, tanto a norte, tanto a sul. Com possibilidades mais elevadas de ocorrencia de trovoadas mais a sul e menos a norte, sendo centro o ponto mais equilibrado a nivel precipitacional ou não tanto exagerado.

Ora vendo os pontos fortes dos modelos de hoje e analizando os fluxos vindos de norte e outro vindo dos Açores diria que temos um pais dividido ao meio em termos de massas de ar. Penso que haverá um ponto de fricção situado a meio do Baixo Alentejo entre as duas massas de ar o que pode originar surpresas agradaveis.

Mas como disse, o dia de hoje não correspondeu nem de longe ás tendencias apontadas pela maioria dos modelos!!

Acho que as proximas saidas serão bem mais generosas que estas...e espero que voltem ás tendencias anteriores.

E tambem é de acompanhar o SAT,pois este tempo é muito incerto e o SAT neste momento poderá ser muito mais preciso do que os modelos...

As hipoteses estão muito em aberto...

A ver vamos


----------



## miguel (26 Nov 2009 às 23:28)

Pois a tendência para muita muita chuva no inicio de Dezembro foi se ao ar nas saídas do dia de hoje mas espero que volte a por de novo  um Domingo espectacular é que já ninguém nos tira e parece-me que nem os Algarvios vão ter razoes de queixa


----------



## psm (27 Nov 2009 às 06:53)

Venho escrever novamente o GFS de vez enquando varia muito as suas previsões, e nesta saida das (00) voltou tudo ao normal em relação à chuva, porque em questão à neve não escrevo, porque senão dizem que sou agoirento(mas se esquecem que existe pouco ar frio instalado à superficie para ela se acumular, e se nevar é a cotas dos +- 900m ou menos um pouco).

O ECMWF nesta ultima saida(tem sido o mais consistente a médio prazo e a longo prazo, e mantem a sequencia de dias de chuva!

 Portanto reparem em todos os modelos(fico repetitivo mas é assim que se compara previsões)

ps: Esqueci-me a temperatura da agua do mar ainda está muito quente(17º), o que não é muito bom para queda de neve, a tão baixas cotas.


----------



## Snifa (27 Nov 2009 às 09:09)

Bons dias, 

interessante o panorama segundo o GFS previsto para Domingo, a frente parece ter bastante actividade em especial no Litoral Norte e Centro...







O IM já prevê chuva forte e trovoadas a partir de amanhã e para Domingo avançando as cotas de neve nos 800 m no Domingo e Segunda- Feira...

Em princípio vai haver boas quantidades de precipitação e instabilidade no pós frontal e as nossas serras mais altas( Gerês, Marão, Estrela, Montemuro entre outras com mais de 1000 m ) vão ficar cobertas de neve!
Sinceramente não acredito que neve abaixo dos 800/900m, é como o Psm diz:existe pouco ar frio á superfície...contudo cidades como Bragança e Guarda teem boas hipótesses de ver nevar sobertudo a Guarda por ser mais elevada...


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 10:00)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Boa noite pessoal!
> Como posso ter acesso aquela tabela das cotas de neve precipitaçao temperatura aqui da minha zona!
> (Tabela da meteopt.com)



http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/
http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=gondomar

Mas não ligues demasiado às cotas tão próximo do mar.


----------



## ferreira5 (27 Nov 2009 às 10:01)

Hoje de manhã reparei que a Serra de Sanábria já tem alguma acumulação de neve nas zonas mais altas...Em relação a Bragança já não tenho grandes dúvidas que irei ver neve...na Serra de Nogueira!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2009 às 10:23)

Bom dia .. olhando para os modelos observa-se que os modelos para aqui para Domingo cerca de 2 a 5 mm de precipitação repetindo-se a dose para os seguintes dias (primeiros 5 dias de Dezembro) !!

Desta forma vamos ficando continuamente com os restos dos sistemas frontais que passam a Norte  !!
Nós aqui no Sul predominam os chuviscos ....

Melhores tempos virão com concerteza .... !!

Um bom dia de trabalho,


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2009 às 11:10)

Faz agora um ano em que antes da «Helena» tivemos uma prévia entrada fria de nordeste e o país acordava gelado, situação que viria obviamente a ser importante para o que se passou depois e que desta vez não existe.











O que o psm referiu da água do mar é um facto, também não é comparável a situação com a de um ano atrás

Anomalia






E os modelos ao longo dos dias tem recuado. Mas não vale a pena bater só no GFS porque outros até erraram mais, basicamente quase todos, o ECM chegou a ter a depressão cavada mais próxima parecida à «Helena» que o GFS nunca teve.... 







A precipitação pode ser bastante na madrugada de Domingo no noroeste






A cota pós frontal dos 600/800 metros no interior norte ainda é uma possibilidade embora seja difícil, anda no limite e estou céptico, dependerá da precipitação que é escassa quando há mais frio. O pós frontal ser à tarde também não vai ajudar. Mas por exemplo na última saída, teoricamente aqueles 0.5mm aos 660m seriam de neve em Bragança, mas isto são modelos e depois na altura pode ser diferente ou tirar até lá. Mas nas serras mais altas o cenário parece prometedor.

*Bragança*







Quanto ao sul, aquilo que tinha sido modelado que entraria no Alentejo/Algarve nestes dias foi sendo adiado e depois retirado aos poucos. As perturbações de facto existem, está agora uma a norte da Madeira mas está previsto desorganizarem-se antes de chegar ao sul, embora chegue cá a humidade e ainda ontem à noite houve um pequeno aguaceiro imprevisto nalgumas zonas da grande Lisboa/Setúbal oriundo deste fluxo de Oeste. Pode ser que ainda sobre algo oriundo dali.






Infelizmente é pena, pois estava com imensa curiosidade de ver o país sob influência de duas situações radicalmente distintas, uma vinda de norte e outra vinda de sudoeste para o sul, como chegou a ser previsto para Domingo.


----------



## jonaslor (27 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

Ainda não é uma certeza a cota de neve, mas para aqui para Loriga atendendo ao modelo seguinte faz acreditar-me que pode descer até aos 600/700m. Mas como já foi referido e bem , estes modelos ainda podem mudar até la.
Oxalá que mudem, mas para cotas um pouco mais abaixo...



No entanto deixo o que o IM preve já para domingo,

 Previsão para Domingo, 29 de Novembro de 2009

Céu muito nublado com abertas a partir da manhã.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte, passando a regime de aguaceiros.
*Queda de neve nos pontos mais altos da Serra da Estrela, descendo
a cota para os 800 metros ao longo do dia.*
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento moderado a forte (20 a 40 km/h) de sudoeste, com rajadas da
ordem de 70 km/h no litoral, rodando para noroeste e diminuindo
de intensidade a partir da tarde.
Nas terras altas, o vento será de sudoeste forte a muito forte
(40 a 60 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 100 km/h, rodando para
oeste e diminuindo de intensidade.
Subida da temperatura mínima na região Sul.
Descida de temperatura nas regiões Norte e Centro, em especial
da máxima.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2009 às 13:01)

Segundo o Hirlam , essa massa vinda de sudoeste como o Vince referiu e muito bem, segundo o Hirlam não vêm em direcção ao Algarve como era inicialmente prevista, mas sim chegará a Lisboa no dia de amanhã. Mais uma vez, o Algarve fica a ver navios e nem com a precipitação prevista para domingo, em nada vai alterar e vamos acabar com o 2º Outono climático mais seco desde 1980. Vendo os mapas de precipitação do ECMWF disponibilzadas pelo site IM só vamos ter chuviscos e isto se cair alguma coisa. Assim, por mais optimista que se fique, quando vê-se os modelos é uma desilusão, e há meses que levamos nisto e pelo andar da carruagem, Dezembro será igual aos outros, não acredito em mudanças no sul so forem mesmo radicais, porque de resto, não digo mais nada.


----------



## iceworld (27 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

Vince, obrigado pelo post extremamente elucidativo.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2009 às 13:44)

Pois ... mas parece que o padrão atmosférico está com vontade de mudar, lentamente ... muito lentamente ele vai mudar !!
Aqui no sul poderá é vir a ser radical ... porque para este mês eu espero ou 8 ou 80 !!
Os modelos é que não estão nada certinhos ... e muito instáveis, sem definir um padrão e isso como já foi referido tem sido todos os modelos !!
Veja-se as ultimas runs do GFS não tem nada a ver umas com as outras !!
Não acredito em meios termos, ou seja, no Sul Dezembro será ou muito seco ou muito chuvoso !!


----------



## Minho (27 Nov 2009 às 14:59)

Os vizinhos do Meteogalicia corroboram com os do IM

Domingo, 29-Nov


> Na xornada do domingo e tralo paso da fronte, quedaremos nunha zona con moita inestabilidade atmosferica e chegada de aire frío. Deste xeito, veremos precipitacións intermitentes acompañadas ocasionalmente de sarabia e treboadas; estes chuvascos serán de neve por riba dos 1000 metros durante a mañá, descendendo a cota ata os 800 metros pola tarde. As temperaturas sufrirán un descenso lixeiro. Os ventos soprarán do oeste na mañá, rolando a noroeste durante a tarde, moderados con intervalos fortes no litoral e algo máis frouxos no interior.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2009 às 15:15)

OFF TOPIC:

Olá, já efectuei a reserva no Hotel Turismo da Guarda entre amanhã e Segunda-feira. Espero apanhar tanta neve como a que ocorreu o ano passado também antes do Natal.

Se alguém passar por lá ou estiver perto deixe mensagem em privado.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Nov 2009 às 15:15)

boas
alguem tem uma tabela de equivalência de temperaturas
850 hpa equivaler a temperatura no solo
ou onde procurar aqui no forum
obrigado


----------



## Chingula (27 Nov 2009 às 17:34)

Vince disse:


> Faz agora um ano em que antes da «Helena» tivemos uma prévia entrada fria de nordeste e o país acordava gelado, situação que viria obviamente a ser importante para o que se passou depois e que desta vez não existe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No Satrep a perturbação referida por si (...As perturbações de facto existem, está agora uma a norte da Madeira...) é classificado como um MCS - Sistema convectivo da Mesoescala.
Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2009 às 18:11)

Sempre que o AA parece desaparecer daqui nos modelos parece que renasce de novo e volta a aparecer algo pujante nos modelos !!
Assim a partir de Segunda teremos uma depressão a Noroeste de Portugal que provocará aguaceiros de neve nas zonas mais altas, sendo esses aguaceiros em especial no litoral Norte e Centro !!
Esta configuração climática parece cada vez mais provável que se mantenha na 1ª Quinzena de Dezembro.
Se ás vezes parece o cenário querer mudar, cada vez essa mudança é adiada mais !!
PS: Ao menos os modelos apontam para os proximos dias alguma precipitação apesar de ser fraca ... e de ser os restos do que tudo o que se aproxima de Portugal !!


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Nov 2009 às 19:46)

Vince disse:


> O que o psm referiu da água do mar é um facto, também não é comparável a situação com a de um ano atrás
> 
> Anomalia



Parece-me que este facto é importante. Temos tido uma entrada de ar mais húmido (com aumento de precipitação assinalável) e mais quente até ao momento.
Isto é importante quando se coloca em causa a queda de neve numa fase ainda de pré-inverno: há mais humidade e temperaturas mais altas, e consequentemente também os solos estão mais quentes. É um facto que a queda de neve pode ocorrer mas acumulações serão mais difíceis a cotas médias.

Com o encostar de um oceano mais quente à nossa costa estão reunidas algumas das condições para termos aumento de precipitação relativamente ao outono\inverno passados, pelo menos a norte e centro (é o que penso...)


----------



## Charlie Moreira (27 Nov 2009 às 19:48)

Vince disse:


> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/
> http://www.meteomoita.com/gfsmodelos/gfsgraphic.php?cidade=gondomar
> 
> Mas não ligues demasiado às cotas tão próximo do mar.



Obrigado vince


----------



## psm (27 Nov 2009 às 20:08)

Saida de sonho do ECMWF a longo prazo(ultimos 3 dias) para os amantes de mar, é o existir uma area de grande geração de ondulação a oeste de Portugal, mas como se sabe quanto mais a longo prazo mais incerteza!


----------



## Aurélio (27 Nov 2009 às 20:38)

Sim é verdade ... esta run do ECM foi excelente, mas este modelo tal como o GFS tem variado imenso, mas uma coisa os modelos começam a apontar ainda com enorme grau de incerteza para qualquer coisa lá pro dia 5 !!
Esta run do ECM foi é completamente desfasada da anterior .... se bem me lembro, mas esperemos que mantenha a tendencia em próximas runs !!

A saida do GFS foi completamente .... pronto ...quase completamente o inverso desta saida do ECM !!


----------



## karkov (27 Nov 2009 às 21:07)

Gerofil disse:


> OFF TOPIC:
> 
> Olá, já efectuei a reserva no Hotel Turismo da Guarda entre amanhã e Segunda-feira. Espero apanhar tanta neve como a que ocorreu o ano passado também antes do Natal.
> 
> Se alguém passar por lá ou estiver perto deixe mensagem em privado.


és tu na Guarda e eu em Bragança no S. Lazaro para no domingo subir á bela Sanabria


----------



## GARFEL (27 Nov 2009 às 22:48)

ligeiramente off topic
eu apostei hoje na noite de 4 para 5 dezembro 
uma noite nas penhas da saude
será que me vai acontecer o mesmo que no E.MILH.
ou seja
nada
uma coisa é certa e já o disse há umas semanas
nunca vi runs variarem tanto


----------



## miguel (27 Nov 2009 às 23:06)

GARFEL disse:


> ligeiramente off topic
> eu apostei hoje na noite de 4 para 5 dezembro
> uma noite nas penhas da saude
> será que me vai acontecer o mesmo que no E.MILH.
> ...



Dia 5 e dia 6 para já o que promete é bastante chuva...

Este domingo continua muito bom com a frente activa a atravessar Portugal de NW para SE e a largar boas quantidades de chuva e neve nas terras altas a acumular e médias a não acumular, ainda aponto para uma cota acima dos 700 metros entre as 18horas de Domingo e as 06horas de Segunda  

A instabilidade vai se manter ao logo da próxima semana com períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros em especial no Norte e Centro mas o Sul também vai ver chuva não me venham cá com historias que é só 5mm


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

karkov disse:


> és tu na Guarda e eu em Bragança no S. Lazaro para no domingo subir á bela Sanabria



Se quizeres tomar um cafezinho diz qualquer coisa!
E acho que não será preciso ires tão longe, uma vez que na Serra de Nogueira( e aí em principio deverás ver nevar a partir da tarde de Domingo) deverá acumular, ou em Montesinho!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Nov 2009 às 02:27)

E pronto.
Com a  informação aqui nas últimas horas  escalpelizada, 
há já os que vão  fazer-se  à estrada.
Outros,   também quereríam ir  em sua peugada ,mas,
ou  longa seria a caminhada, ou agenda complicada, 
ou então ,parcos " argumentos financeiros " aconselham  
não embarcar em tal empreitada ,qual aventura tresloucada.
Aos viajantes e  caminhantes,cidadãos normais,
que pela neve se transformam em  seres  errantes , 
deseja-se desde já,  boa sorte .
A todos nós, aos restantes ( desta vez eu incluído; maldita agenda) 
e sobretudo a Norte e Centro , haja contentamento.Vem aí movimento.
Chuva, aguaceiro, vento.A sul , eu já nem arrisco.
Bom fim de semana.
Depois ?
Continua a mesma história :
-Há os que agora dizem o que que outros já o tinham dito,
e há os que,  o que disseram  agora desdizem .
O único denominador comum é, será, ao que parece , a contínua circulação atlântica. Mais de Oeste , mais de Noroeste ou até mais de Sudoeste, tudo continua opaco. E a ausência do conhecimento dessa variável faz toda a diferença  quanto à ocorrência de precipitações mais ou menos generosas, mais ou menos a norte ou a sul , sempre com fronteiras vincadas mas imprevisíveis.Veremos...
Entretanto renovo os votos de um Bom Fim de Semana
e  boas vivências com  bons registos para os bafejados...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Nov 2009 às 09:44)

Que belo cenário:





Era tão bom que fosse verdade


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 09:54)

Pedro disse:


> Isto é a vista a 180h, pelo GFs.
> Nada mau, eh?
> O que dizem?



E a tendência mantém-se, agora mais forte na run das 00Z, mas a 180h:






Penso que estaremos em época favorável à entrada de depressões na Península, pois os modelos têm apontado para uma tendência da manutenção dos anticiclones na Gronelândia, Na Ásia Menos e Sobre o Atlântico, senão talvez também na Escandinávia, que acabam por "entalar tudo" aqui perto....


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 10:46)

Médio prazo muito interessante no modelo europeu, com uma depressão bem encostada a noroeste da PI, para domingo, dia 6 de Dezembro.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2009 às 10:47)

Análise dos modelos: ECM (0h) e GFS (6h)

ECM - dia 30, teremos chuva forte de madrugada no Norte e Centro e moderada no Sul (inclui o Algarve).
de 1 a 4/5 Dezembro: Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros de forma geral fraca e em especial no Norte e Centro.
5 a 7 - Entrada de uma potente depressão a Noroeste de Portugal e com movimento incerto, originando precipitação moderada a forte em todo o território.


GFS - dia dia 30, teremos chuva forte de madrugada no Norte e Centro e moderada no Sul (inclui o Algarve).
de 1 a 4 Dezembro: Periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros de forma geral fraca e em especial no Norte e Centro.
de 5 a 7 Dezembro: Periodos de chuva e aguaceiros fortes em todo o território de Portugal. Vento forte de Sul/Sudoeste.
Depois esta run aponta para o dominio AA, mas nesta altura parece-me pouco favorável esse cenário.

PS: Esse suposto cenário de 4/5 de Dezembro ainda está começando a ser modelado pelos modelos pelo que o seu desenvolvimento ainda é extremamente incerto, assim como o seu potencial.

Temos que ir aguardando ... porque apesar das tendencias serem positivas tudo pode acontecer !!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2009 às 11:26)

Veterano disse:


> Médio prazo muito interessante no modelo europeu, com uma depressão bem encostada a noroeste da PI, para domingo, dia 6 de Dezembro.




Bonito, Bonito era essa depressão morrer no golfo de Cadiz tal como as gotas frias fazem...

Vale apena sonhar, mas as hipoteses estão em aberto


----------



## Minho (28 Nov 2009 às 11:37)

Para amanhã o modelo HIRLAM prevê bastante precipitação no pós-frontal












Fonte

*Entretanto AEMET já emitiu os avisos para queda de neve com acumulação de até 5 cm*





Fonte


*Na imagem de satélite é visível o avanço do sector frio da frente com as  nuvens características "aborregadas"*





Fonte

*Uma sobreposição do produto massas de ar do Meteosat com as temperaturas a 500hPa*




Fonte


----------



## Kraliv (28 Nov 2009 às 11:51)

Parece que o sul também irá ter umas regadelas razoáveis...vamos ver 










Venha ela


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 11:56)

Ora boas.

Epa isto este ano para os lados da costa tem andado mesmo complicado. 

ja a duas semanas seguidas que o mar nao dá treguas, ondulações enormes com ventos forte de noroeste. 

O ano passado nao me lembro disto nesta epoca.

aonde estao os ventos matinais de leste bem frios? 

O que acham? Esta previsto alguma mudança para os lados da costa/oceano ?

Cumps.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2009 às 12:17)

Domigo:

REGIÃO SUL:
Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos.
Possibilidade de queda de neve nas terras altas ao final do dia.Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) com rajadas da ordem de 60 km/h no litoral e terras
altas, rodando para noroeste a partir da tarde.
Subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

Fonte IM

Algarvios e Alentejanos: Tudo para Serra de Monchique


----------



## Levante (28 Nov 2009 às 12:31)

]ToRnAdO[;177404 disse:
			
		

> Domigo:
> 
> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
> ...



Tornado acreditas mesmo nisso?
A iso mais baixa que teremos será de 1ºC, a 500hpa não descerá dos -20ºC. Já tivémos entradas frias bem mais extremas e não foi por isso que nevou. E ainda nao há frio instalado que aumente a probabilidade que queda de neve em Monchique.
Quanto a chuva, mantenho que disse: vai chover à passagem da frente (que já chegará cá muito debilitada) e com sorte no pós-frontal um ou outro aguaceiro perdido e insignificante. Claro que haverá locais no algarve, barlavento e especialmente serras, que poderão atingir bons registos (como Monchique na última frente deste semana) na ordem dos 30mm. Mas a realidade destas frentes de NW é bem diferente aqui no sotavento. 5-10mm é a minha previsão, inclusivé acho que locais como Faro e Olhão podem nem passar dos 5mm (que foi o que se passou nesta última frente que julgo ter sido mais activa).
A um dia do evento o GFS (no qual confio bastante a curto prazo), nao põe mesmo nada de considerável. 
A surpresa poderia acontecer caso esta massa de ar mais quente subtropical a SW fosse mais vigorosa e chocasse com a frente fria, que é a situação apontada pelo HIRLAM para o sul de Espanha. Isto nao é contemplado pelo GFS e sinceramente parece-me dificil de acontecer.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2009 às 12:34)

Levante disse:


> Tornado acreditas mesmo nisso?
> 
> A surpresa poderia acontecer caso esta massa de ar mais quente subtropical a SW fosse mais vigorosa e chocasse com a frente fria, que é a situação apontada pelo HIRLAM para o sul de Espanha. Isto nao é contemplado pelo GFS e sinceramente parece-me dificil de acontecer.



1º É claro que não

2º Conto com essa surpresa...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 12:42)

É praticamente impossível nevar amanhã nas serras do Algarve, estão certamente a referir-se à Serra de São Mamede, Portalegre, onde poderá haver cota para isso dependendo é da precipitação no pós frontal que ainda assim parece bastante improvável.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Ora boas.
> 
> Epa isto este ano para os lados da costa tem andado mesmo complicado.
> 
> ...




Tens razão quando dizes que o ano passado não se passou nada disto. Lembro-me bem que a primeira grande ondulação a entrar no ano passado foi precisamente no dia 29 de Novembro, vai fazer agora 1 ano. Em contrapartida,em Janeiro e Fevereiro tivemos sucessivas grandes ondulações a atingirem a costa ocidental, com pelo menos 3 ou 4 a atingirem 7/8 m.

Este ano as ondulações começaram a entrar mais cedo e já tivemos até à data uns 5/6 eventos de registo (>5m). À partida as ondulações continuarão a chegar a até nós, começando por amanhã (5 m embora "puxados" a vento) e já na próxima semana (a partir de 5a feira) com duas ondulações que deverão situar-se entre os 4 e os 6 metros.

Agora pensando já em longo prazo, calculo (posso estar errado) que este Inverno não nos vai dar descanso quanto ás grandes ondulações, se as previsões sazonais se confirmarem, com a passagem para NAO- , o que já algumas saídas dos modelos vão por vezes modelando a médio/longo prazo, podendo indicar uma tendência.


----------



## trepkos (28 Nov 2009 às 12:50)

]ToRnAdO[;177404 disse:
			
		

> Domigo:
> 
> REGIÃO SUL:
> Céu muito nublado, com abertas a partir da tarde.
> ...



As terras altas do Alentejo não é Monchique. 

É, como referiu o Vince a serra de São Mamede e a zona de Marvão.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 13:09)

A tendência para as depressões na PI é cada vez mais reforçada, pelo GFS principalmente:


GFS(172h)_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ECMWF(196h)_
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




JMA(192h)_


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 13:30)

Breve análise das últimas saídas.






Uma depressão a norte da Península que se move para a Normandia conjugada com um cavado e frente associada começará hoje a entrar pelo noroeste do país ao início da noite finalizando a travessia do território amanhã no Algarve ao início da tarde.






A passagem da frente poderá deixar precipitação moderada a forte no noroeste do país, sendo gradualmente mais fraca para sul. A precipitação da frente será já de neve acima dos 1400/1500 metros. Atrás da frente dar-se-á a incursão de ar frio pós frontal do Cavado que poderá fazer baixar as cotas de neve a norte para os 800 metros nas zonas onde ocorrer precipitação. O frio em altitude mais significativo inicia a entrada pelo Minho a partir das 6:00h de amanhã.

Esse pós frontal estará associado a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas deverão estar sobretudo limitados ao litoral norte onde existe razoável instabilidade derivada do gradiente térmico vertical da temperatura da água do mar e do frio em altitude.  

No interior parece mais complicado a ocorrência destes aguaceiros mas há sempre a possibilidade dos mesmos evoluírem do litoral para o interior. Se ocorrerem com alguma intensidade, talvez possa haver uma outra outra descida pontual da cota para os 600 metros.



*Previsão Vento/Pressão GFS/MeteoPT*









*Previsão Precipitação GFS/MeteoPT*






[/IMG]



*Previsão Precipitação ECMWF/IM*









*Previsão Precipitação ALADIN/IM*









*Previsão Cota Neve GFS/MeteoPT 18:00 Domingo*


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 14:11)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Tens razão quando dizes que o ano passado não se passou nada disto. Lembro-me bem que a primeira grande ondulação a entrar no ano passado foi precisamente no dia 29 de Novembro, vai fazer agora 1 ano. Em contrapartida,em Janeiro e Fevereiro tivemos sucessivas grandes ondulações a atingirem a costa ocidental, com pelo menos 3 ou 4 a atingirem 7/8 m.
> 
> Este ano as ondulações começaram a entrar mais cedo e já tivemos até à data uns 5/6 eventos de registo (>5m). À partida as ondulações continuarão a chegar a até nós, começando por amanhã (5 m embora "puxados" a vento) e já na próxima semana (a partir de 5a feira) com duas ondulações que deverão situar-se entre os 4 e os 6 metros.
> 
> Agora pensando já em longo prazo, calculo (posso estar errado) que este Inverno não nos vai dar descanso quanto ás grandes ondulações, se as previsões sazonais se confirmarem, com a passagem para NAO- , o que já algumas saídas dos modelos vão por vezes modelando a médio/longo prazo, podendo indicar uma tendência.



Podes crer. 

No ano passado por esta altura, ainda nao tinha entrado nenhuma ondulaçao grande.

Este ano desde que comecou novembro que tem sido sempre assim, ondulaçao acima de 4...5m

Jorge sera que se vai-se  manter assim o inverno todo ?  isso seriam más noticias para mim :\

Cumps.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2009 às 14:28)

LuisFilipe disse:


> Podes crer.
> 
> No ano passado por esta altura, ainda nao tinha entrado nenhuma ondulaçao grande.
> 
> ...



É difícil de dizer a longo prazo. Certamente haverá dias em que haverá mar calmo, assim como virão sempre ondulações grandes... é sempre assim nesta época. Agora, se as previsões sazonais se confirmarem, POSSIVELMENTE teremos um Inverno mais rigoroso que o normal também no que ao mar diz respeito. É o que a minha (curta) experiência me diz, mas precisamente por ser curta também pode ser falível.

O que posso dizer é que as previsões a curto/médio prazo é para a continuação da chegada de boas ondulações, com alguns dias de mar "mais calmo" (2/3 metros) pelo meio.

Cumps

PS: Por acaso és pescador?


----------



## Levante (28 Nov 2009 às 14:30)

]ToRnAdO[;177411 disse:
			
		

> 1º É claro que não
> 
> 2º Conto com essa surpresa...



Eu gostava de acreditar, mas essa instabilidade está a ser empurrada pelo sistema atlantico e a perder consistência, já está a sul da madeira, e não há nenhum fluxo intenso de S/SW nessas bandas. Logo, apenas a frente nos vai influenciar, e já se sabe o comportamento destas frentes de NW. Melhores dias virão.
Malta do Norte, continuem a aproveitar!


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 14:46)

Jorge_scp disse:


> É difícil de dizer a longo prazo. Certamente haverá dias em que haverá mar calmo, assim como virão sempre ondulações grandes... é sempre assim nesta época. Agora, se as previsões sazonais se confirmarem, POSSIVELMENTE teremos um Inverno mais rigoroso que o normal também no que ao mar diz respeito. É o que a minha (curta) experiência me diz, mas precisamente por ser curta também pode ser falível.
> 
> O que posso dizer é que as previsões a curto/médio prazo é para a continuação da chegada de boas ondulações, com alguns dias de mar "mais calmo" (2/3 metros) pelo meio.
> 
> ...




obrigado Jorge.

Nao sou pescador lol, sou é surfista, e vivo muito do mar, até porque tenho que treinar mto frequentemente para campeonatos.

Mas este ano tem sido dificil, ja nao entro no mar vai fazer duas semanas e isto para mim é um massacre.

Tava era mal abituado ao outono/inverno do ano passado, que por esta altura tinha smp excelentes condiçoes no mar... boas ondulações, ventos de leste matinais, e a tarde glass sem vento nenhum.
Este ano tem sido muito diferente, mas espero que neptuno me de alguns dias melhores que estes que se tem visto.
Por mim ate podia chover  e nevar todos os dias, desde que tivessem boas condiçoes no mar :P . Lembrome perfeitamente o ano passado em dezembro estar a nevar e eu no mar a apanhar altas ondas ehehe 

Jorge ja agr, no que toca a ventos quais sao as previsoes? vai coontinuar as ventos fortes de noroeste/oeste? 

Cumps.


----------



## Jorge_scp (28 Nov 2009 às 15:05)

LuisFilipe disse:


> obrigado Jorge.
> 
> Nao sou pescador lol, sou é surfista, e vivo muito do mar, até porque tenho que treinar mto frequentemente para campeonatos.
> 
> ...



Ah, assim a história já é diferente... este ano o mar tem estado um pouco tempestuoso demais, mas houve aí alguns dias (antes do fim de semana passado) que creio terem estado boas condições para fazer surf...

Acho que não tenho muito boas notícias para te dar, a previsão é maioritariamente de vento moderado/forte do quadrante norte para os próximos dias, pelo que o surf vai por água abaixo. Mas pode ser que haja algum cantinho protegido na tua zona (que não conheço bem) onde possas treinar. Acompanha as previsões através do windguru (já deves conhecer, suponho). Recentemente até escrevi um "artigo" a falar desse site que está aqui http://www.katembe2.com/windguru.htm (abrir com Internet explorer).

Cumps


----------



## Aurélio (28 Nov 2009 às 15:24)

Apesar desta run das 6h a muito longo prazo ter fugido da rota desejada, resolvi dar uma volta ao site da NOAA, e estive consultando os valores do AO, NAO e Storm Track !!
Parece que os valores do NAO depois do dia 3/4 Dezembro poderão cair um pique para valores da ordem dos -1 ou mesmo -2.
O AO também tem esta tendência. 
O Storm Track previsto para o periodo de 5 a 13 Dezembro também é bem mais favorável para o Sul de Portugal !!

Os dados estão lançados .... vamos aguardar pelas próximas runs !!
A partir de 4/5 Dezembro o tempo vai mudar ... lentamente mas vai mudar !!


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 15:28)

Ainda ha duas semanas atras,numa 4º feira apanhei  ondas muito boas. o swell apontava para 1.8m e nao havia ponta de vento, nem uma brisinha.

O windguru é o unico site que acompanho, dizme tudo o que preciso saber e raramente falha.

Aqui na minha zona da figueira da foz, nao ha muitas praias protegidas, portanto para dar umas ondas o swell nao pode estar muito alto, no max. 2.2m e os melhores ventos sao de quadrante leste, e de sul tmb nao é mau.

la para baixo peniche/lisboa é que estao com sorte, que ha muitas praias que funcionam com estes swells enormes e ventos de norte. 

tou a ver que este inverno vou ter que fazer uns valentes kilometros para surfar.

Bem, muito obrigado pelas tuas explicações Jorge

E espero que tenha mais sorte daqui para a frente, se bem que as previsoes nao me dao muitas esperanças.

edit: foste tu que escreveste aquele artigo sobre o windguru? Esta muito bom mesmo, muito completo.


----------



## Mjhb (28 Nov 2009 às 17:40)

Boas tardes...

A chuva marca já presença no Centro e Norte do país, descargas eléctricas apenas ocurreu 1 pelas 13:19h:











A massa de ar frio ainda vai longe, mas já esteve bem mais:


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2009 às 17:42)

chuva ou saraiva fraca
já agora 
qual o significado de " SARAIVA"


----------



## vinc7e (28 Nov 2009 às 17:53)

GARFEL disse:


> chuva ou saraiva fraca
> já agora
> qual o significado de " SARAIVA"



Granizo


----------



## GARFEL (28 Nov 2009 às 18:17)

THANKS

já agora .................
o nimbostrato devia ter um tópico só para ele
ganda onda
nas nuvens men
ehehhe


----------



## LuisFilipe (28 Nov 2009 às 18:37)

vem ai uma carga de agua para esta noite, ai opa!


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2009 às 19:29)

Srs. Moderadores este evento não mereceu a abertura de um tópico de seguimento especial, porquê? 
Vento forte, precipitação elevada e quem sabe alguma neve não acontece todos os dias...


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 19:37)

ferreira5 disse:


> Srs. Moderadores este evento não mereceu a abertura de um tópico de seguimento especial, porquê?
> Vento forte, precipitação elevada e quem sabe alguma neve não acontece todos os dias...



Há muito tempo que não há tópicos dedicaod sespeciais no fórum, quando a situação se justificar os regionais passam a especiais de seguimento com o devido destaque, e para falar de previsões usa-se este.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 19:40)

ferreira5 disse:


> Srs. Moderadores este evento não mereceu a abertura de um tópico de seguimento especial, porquê?
> Vento forte, precipitação elevada e quem sabe alguma neve não acontece todos os dias...



  Talvez amanhã a situação seja essa, hoje está a ser um dia normal aqui no Porto.


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2009 às 19:51)

Vince disse:


> Há muito tempo que não há tópicos dedicaod sespeciais no fórum, quando a situação se justificar os regionais passam a especiais de seguimento com o devido destaque, e para falar de previsões usa-se este.



Foi apenas uma observação e como não sabia bem em que tópico a poderia enquadrar coloquei-a aqui, é claro sem querer ferir susceptibilidades nem competências... Mas como foi feita de uma forma constante ao longo dos últimos dias comparações entre a " Helena" e esta depressão pensei que mereceria ser igualmente "baptizada" !


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2009 às 19:55)

ferreira5 disse:


> Foi apenas uma observação e como não sabia bem em que tópico a poderia enquadrar coloquei-a aqui, é claro sem querer ferir susceptibilidades nem competências... Mas como foi feita de uma forma constante ao longo dos últimos dias comparações entre a " Helena" e esta depressão pensei que mereceria ser igualmente "baptizada" !



No problema 
Quanto ao baptismo, vamos esperar mais um pouco a ver se as peças estão no sitio certo nas próximas horas


----------



## ferreira5 (28 Nov 2009 às 20:00)

Vince disse:


> No problema
> Quanto ao baptismo, vamos esperar mais um pouco a ver se as peças estão no sitio certo nas próximas horas



Isso é mesmo o mais importante... as peças estarem no sitio certo nas próximas horas!


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2009 às 23:18)

O satélite Metop acabou de passar pela Península e deixou-nos esta bela imagem do que nos espera nas próximas horas:





O ar frio que vem logo atrás deverá começar a atingir o noroeste mais ou menos dentro de 2/3 horas.


----------



## Veterano (28 Nov 2009 às 23:23)

Fil disse:


> O ar frio que vem logo atrás deverá começar a atingir o noroeste mais ou menos dentro de 2/3 horas.



  E vem com força, Fil, dada a intensidade do vento aqui pelo noroeste...


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 23:25)

Fil disse:


> O satélite Metop acabou de passar pela Península e deixou-nos esta bela imagem do que nos espera nas próximas horas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mas ao que parece, para ver o elemento branco, lá tenho que ir ter com nuestros hermanos, ou subir à Sr.ª da Serra ou Montesinho...
Mas quem sabe, estas situações são pródigas em surpresas.


----------



## Fil (28 Nov 2009 às 23:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Mas ao que parece, para ver o elemento branco, lá tenho que ir ter com nuestros hermanos, ou subir à Sr.ª da Serra ou Montesinho...
> Mas quem sabe, estas situações são pródigas em surpresas.



Eu também apostaria numa ida à montanha. Amanhã depois do frente passar iremos ter muito provavelmente aqui por Bragança apenas céu com algumas nuvens e muitas abertas, e com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens a temperatura irá elevar-se em demasia. Se uma nuvem isolada passar a barreira orográfica que nos rodeia e deixar alguma precipitação provavelmente não será por tempo nem com a força suficiente para que faça a temperatura descer o suficiente e tornar possível a ansiada neve. As minhas esperanças estão concentradas em que a precipitação se aguente durante a entrada do ar frio.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2009 às 23:48)

A nova run do GFS das 18h mete um dilúvio para o mês de Dezembro, no seu segundo painel... haja esperança no Algarve


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Nov 2009 às 23:53)

Fil disse:


> Eu também apostaria numa ida à montanha. Amanhã depois do frente passar iremos ter muito provavelmente apenas céu com algumas nuvens e muitas abertas, e com o sol a brilhar entre as nuvens a temperatura irá elevar-se em demasia. Se uma nuvem isolada passar a barreira orográfica que nos rodeia e deixar alguma precipitação provavelmente não será por tempo nem com a força suficiente para que faça a temperatura descer o suficiente e tornar possível a ansiada neve. As minhas esperanças estão concentradas em que a precipitação se aguente durante a entrada do ar frio.



Especialmente se existir ainda precipitação à noite, em que o factor Sol deixa de ser relevante...
Mas estou com uma fezada que a coisa vai correr bem... Afinal fiz umas boas centenas de quilómetros, mereço recompensa...
Mais a sério, acumulação não acredito mesmo, mas uns flocos são uma realidade a considerar seriamente.


----------



## David sf (29 Nov 2009 às 00:16)

frederico disse:


> A nova run do GFS das 18h mete um dilúvio para o mês de Dezembro, no seu segundo painel... haja esperança no Algarve



É uma run das 18z, vale o que vale, amanhã já lá estará algo diferente, mas merece ficar registado o acumulado previsto pelo GFS nesta última saída, nos próximos 15 dias:

Porto 330 mm
Lisboa 230 mm
Beja 190 mm
Faro 140 mm. 
Seria um início de Dezembro glorioso.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 10:19)

Bem mas que desastre de run que está a sair do GFS !!

Acaba de tirar a unica coisa que via de jeito no Horizonte que era uma forte depressão a Oeste de Portugal no dia 5/6 Dezembro !!!
O pior é que está somente a 144 horas !!!

Ai este GFS dá comigo em doido !!
Olha o glorioso AA já em cima de nós e os habituais chuviscos em cima do Algarve !!

EDIT: Saida desgraçada esta do GFS, não tem nada a ver ..... com as outras runs, e muito menos com o ECM!!
Felizmente a considero completamente "OUT" e por isso vou esqueçer que ela existe !!


----------



## cardu (29 Nov 2009 às 10:48)

"O IM prevê ainda uma baixa da temperatura, que poderá motivar em regiões interiores a queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros, descendo a cota para os 800/100 metros durante a manhã e para os 600/800 metros para o final do dia".

fonte, jornal www.publico.pt
http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/dez-distritos-do-pais-em-alerta-amarelo-devido-a-mau-tempo_1411889

100 metros heim???? 

É pena que seja apenas um equivoco de quem escreveu o artigo!!!

PS no jornal expresso online também diz a mesma coisa.... 100 metros????

Afinal que jornalistas temos nós em Portugal????


----------



## vinc7e (29 Nov 2009 às 10:57)

cardu disse:


> "O IM prevê ainda uma baixa da temperatura, que poderá motivar em regiões interiores a queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros, descendo a cota para os 800/100 metros durante a manhã e para os 600/800 metros para o final do dia".
> 
> fonte, jornal www.publico.pt
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/dez-distritos-do-pais-em-alerta-amarelo-devido-a-mau-tempo_1411889
> ...





Jornalistas do _copy & paste _


----------



## Nashville (29 Nov 2009 às 10:59)

cardu disse:


> "O IM prevê ainda uma baixa da temperatura, que poderá motivar em regiões interiores a queda de neve acima dos 1400 metros, descendo a cota para os 800/100 metros durante a manhã e para os 600/800 metros para o final do dia".
> 
> fonte, jornal www.publico.pt
> http://www.publico.pt/Sociedade/dez-distritos-do-pais-em-alerta-amarelo-devido-a-mau-tempo_1411889
> ...





ahahahahah............

realmente estes jornalistas não sabem o que dizem....

só querem passar a informação mas não interessa como


estava previsto a tempº descer mais um pouco não????


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 11:22)

Olhando ao Ensemble e os diversos membros do Ensemble, pude constatar que foi apenas uma run "OUT" esta do GFS e não se trata portanto de uma nova tendência ...
Haja esperança e fé algarvios !!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 11:55)

Aurélio disse:


> Olhando ao Ensemble e os diversos membros do Ensemble, pude constatar que foi apenas uma run "OUT" esta do GFS e não se trata portanto de uma nova tendência ...
> Haja esperança e fé algarvios !!



Realmente mas que saida, nem vale sequer apena olhar para ela até dá vontade de chorar, mas esperomos que seja como você diz aurélio, que seja uma saida OUT.


----------



## Marcos (29 Nov 2009 às 12:25)

Atenção para os proximos dias 13 e 14 de dezembro, sei que são previsões a longo prazo, mas é uma situação para acompanhar, a meteociel.com mostra uma entrada de ar frio bastante activa bem mais do que esta...e que atinge praticamente todo o territorio..que acham???


----------



## ferreira5 (29 Nov 2009 às 14:19)

Marcos disse:


> Atenção para os proximos dias 13 e 14 de dezembro, sei que são previsões a longo prazo, mas é uma situação para acompanhar, a meteociel.com mostra uma entrada de ar frio bastante activa bem mais do que esta...e que atinge praticamente todo o territorio..que acham???



A essa distância temporal...não acho nada!


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 16:24)

Curiosa estas duas runs do GFS !!
Esta run das 12h segue a mesma tendencia da run das 6 h !!
Se por um lado pode ser mau e conduzir-nos a mais tempo de AA para cima de nós ... por outro lado pode ser o caminho aberto para um valente NAO negativo !!

EDIT: Bem esta run é o sonho de qualquer Algarvio .......
Parece-me que a chave para esta quinzena está naquilo que se vai passar entre os dias 3 a 5 Dezembro !!

É o sonho mas é de qq Português !!

Resumo: esta run segue a mesma situação das 6h, mas modela a situação de forma diferente, e que grandes cargas de água traria !!

Trovoada, muito vento e chuva ...... run boa demais para ser verdade !!
E coisas modeladas a cerca de 120 horas já é uma distancia muito curtinha ....


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Nov 2009 às 17:41)

Aurélio disse:


> Curiosa estas duas runs do GFS !!
> Esta run das 12h segue a mesma tendencia da run das 6 h !!
> Se por um lado pode ser mau e conduzir-nos a mais tempo de AA para cima de nós ... por outro lado pode ser o caminho aberto para um valente NAO negativo !!
> 
> ...



Não Percebo, eu só vejo fortes chuvadas a partir do dia 7 de dezembro, como é que pode dizer uma coisa dessas que é no dia 3 ao dia 5.


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 17:42)

A massa de ar frio, que se nota e bem já nas temperaturas do Centro e Interior Norte, poderá ir mais a Sul?






Fonte


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 17:47)

Pedro disse:


> A massa de ar frio, que se nota e bem já nas temperaturas do Centro e Interior Norte, poderá ir mais a Sul?



Não, agora vai para este


----------



## Mjhb (29 Nov 2009 às 17:50)

miguel disse:


> Não, agora vai para este



Então é passageira, certo?

Pensava que ficaria mais uns dias!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 17:51)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> Não Percebo, eu só vejo fortes chuvadas a partir do dia 7 de dezembro, como é que pode dizer uma coisa dessas que é no dia 3 ao dia 5.



Vês isso agora! porque a tendência estava em dia 5 em diante, mas nestas ultimas saídas do GFS retirou para dia 5 e mete mais tarde  agora é seguir o ECM a ver se segue o GFS ou se temos uma guerra aberta entre os dois grandes modelos


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 17:54)

Pedro disse:


> Então é passageira, certo?
> 
> Pensava que ficaria mais uns dias!



Não, nunca esteve previsto ficar mais de 24h! a partir do final da próxima madrugada já as cotas vão subir e a chuva diminui de frequência. A partir do dia 1 e dia 2 está de volta mas já sem o ar frio a acompanhar.


----------



## Aurélio (29 Nov 2009 às 18:07)

miguel disse:


> Vês isso agora! porque a tendência estava em dia 5 em diante, mas nestas ultimas saídas do GFS retirou para dia 5 e mete mais tarde  agora é seguir o ECM a ver se segue o GFS ou se temos uma guerra aberta entre os dois grandes modelos



Não falava tanto em termos da precipitação prevista .... mas sim com a depressão que se vai formar algures entre os dias 3 a 5, e cujo movimento ainda é uma enorme incógnita !!
A precipitação é lá mais pro dia 6/7 Dezembro !!
É a mesma que o se ve no dia 6 (creio) previsto pelo ECM, e que ainda não se sabe como vai evoluir !!


----------



## miguel (29 Nov 2009 às 18:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Não falava tanto em termos da precipitação prevista .... mas sim com a depressão que se vai formar algures entre os dias 3 a 5, e cujo movimento ainda é uma enorme incógnita !!
> A precipitação é lá mais pro dia 6/7 Dezembro !!
> É a mesma que o se ve no dia 6 (creio) previsto pelo ECM, e que ainda não se sabe como vai evoluir !!



Eu também falava nessa depressão que era encostada a Portugal dia 5 e hoje se retirou para os Açores nestas saídas do GFS e nesse campo o ECM está a modelar bem melhor para nos que o GFS que agora deixa ficar um AA fraco sobre Portugal e a afasta como disse para os açores, mas estou convencido que amanha volta tudo ao normal e se-calhar já na run das 18.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2009 às 00:11)

Tópico de Novembro encerrado.

Continuem em:
 Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009


----------

